# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  DrK Wrath Righteous Reboot OOC

## DrK

_For several weeks, excitement has been building in Kenabres-Armasse is coming! Traditionally an opportunity for scholars and priests to come together to study the lessons of history from wars past, since Aroden's death, this holy day has become more about training commoners in weaponry, choosing squires, and ordaining new priests. Over time, Armasse has grown to encompass jousting competitions, mock duels, battle reenactments, and other festival events. In Kenabres, the festival (which takes place on 6th Arodus) is eagerly anticipated, for it provides distractions from the horrors of being on the front line of the war. Smiles on faces normally marred by downcast eyes and furrowed brows do wonders for city morale in the weeks leading up to the event. Sadly the party was soon interrupted!_

The city was attacked and the great silver dragon Terendelev, guardian of the City, slain by the feared Storm Tyrant. You all fell into the depths under Kenabares and were trapped in the caverns and dim underworld under the city whilst a battle raged above. Since then you have spent several days wandering the under city battling vermin, a vile undead creature in an abandoned shrine to Torag, an insane evil outcast dwarven necromancer and finally encountered the small underworld village of Neathholm - where the mongerlfolk dwell. There Chief Sull has welcomed you and asked a boon of you - to cleanse a nest of traitors in a nearby complex. Although a boon you desire as the traitor mongrelfolk have been taken over by Cultists of Baphomet the Brazen Bull! And further, the way back up to the light of city lies through the complex




The Wrath of the Righteous Adventure Path begins with the launch of the Fifth Mendevian Crusade soon after a devastating attack on the Worldwound border by the demon armies. From this explosive beginning, a new group of heroes risesheroes who are destined for legendary achievements. But will
these heroes righteous wrath be enough to stop the full fury of the Abyss?

This will pick up after the initial exploration of the caverns under Kenabres and be starting at Chapter 2 "Lair of the Vile and Viscious" to enable us to get to the break out into the City proper and meat of the storyline.

So the Wrath of the Righteous adventure path. Ready to go *Mythic!*
Please could all prospective players read the players guide

*An abbreviated 16
*

Point buy 15pb (just like the archetypes) /18pb if a class that has no access to level 6+ spells
Level: Start at level 2
Hit points: max at first level, average + 0.5 on subsequent levels
Races: standard pathfinder types. Please look at common races in Kenabres and choose accordingly.
Classes: Paizo classes. 
Gold: Start with 1st Level equipment (when we start there will be a list of "loot" to supplement starting equipment and 1 Scale of Tenderev (choose 1 from below)
*Spoiler: Scales Tenderev*
Show


As you grasp the scales, you automagically learn what they do and how to use them. In all cases, the caster level is 19. If you ever possess multiple scales, they serve no function until all but one are removed.

1: Terendelev's Scale of Cloudwalking: Three times per day, as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast levitate. In addition, a small pillar of clouds rises below the levitating object or creature, providing 20% concealment to any creature or object contained within.

2: Terendelev's Scale of Cunning: Three times per day, as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast alter self. While disguised, the target gains a +4 bonus on all bluff checks made against evil creatures.

3: Terendelev's Scale of Protection: Three times per day, as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast resist energy- limited to electricity and cold. When damage is prevented in this fashion, half the value is stored within the scale. This energy can be discharged as a ranged touch attack with an increment of 50' within one minute.

4: Terendelev's Scale of Grace:Three times per day, as a swift action, this scale can be used to cast grace. During this round, if you move 20 feet or more, and attack a creature previously beyond your reach, any standard attack is resolved against the target's flat-footed armor class.

5: Terendelev's Scale of Retribution: Three times per day, as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast align weapon- restricted to good and law. When active, critical confirmation rolls receive a +2 bonus. This bonus does not stack with similar effects, beyond +4.




Traits: 1 "free" and 1 campaign trait, you can take a drawback for a 3rd but if the drawback has zero impact it maybe vetoed

*Spoiler: Campaign Traits*
Show


Campaign Traits
These traits explain your characters link to the Worldwound, but each trait is also associated with one of the six mythic pathsyour character doesnt begin Wrath of the Righteous as a mythic character, but the results of the first adventure will catapult your character into this new realm of legendary power, setting her up for even greater challenges that await in the next five adventures of the campaign. Choosing a campaign trait that matches the mythic path you want to take will result in your campaign trait being enhanced when you do become mythic. In a way, you can consider the selection of your campaign trait as also selecting your characters mythic destiny!

Chance Encounter:
Associated Mythic Path: Trickster. You always tended to get in over your head as a child, but your biggest youthful misadventure was the time you accidentally found yourself behind enemy lines in the Worldwound. You probably never would have made it back home to Kenabres if not for the help of a mysterious woman who helped you trick your way through a group of cultists. The woman never told you her name, but you remember her beauty and a deep sense of sadness she seemed to carry with her. Her skill with the bow was impressive as well, but the thing you remember most about her was the symbol of Desna she woreshe often held onto it without seeming to realize it, as if the connection to the goddess was something she clung to in a sense of need, as someone might clutch at a rope while dangling over a vast pit. She left your side a few moments before you were picked up by a patrol of crusaders, who finished the job of escorting you back to safety, and youve never seen her again. Ever since, youve just been lucky when it comes to trickery. Once per day, if you fail an Acrobatics, Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand, or Stealth check, you may immediately reroll that check as a free action. You must take the second result, even if it is worse. Multiple Characters: You and other characters were all saved by the same mysterious woman in your childhood. This could have been the same event, or she could have saved you on separate occasionsthe discovery that someone else was saved by the mysterious stranger has resulted in a long friendship (or perhaps friendly rivalry) with the others she rescued.

Mythic bonus: Gain a +2 trait bonus on Reflex saves. By expending on use of mythic power, you can take 20 on an Acrobatics, Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand, or Stealth check without an increase in the time required to make the check

Child of the Crusade:
Associated Mythic Path: Marshal. Your parents were members of the crusade, as were their parents before them. (If you are an elf, gnome, or other long-lived race, these could be brothers or cousins instead, since its possible that the Worldwound simply didnt exist at a time before you were born.) The righteousness of the crusades sometimes feels as if it runs in your very blood, and it bolsters you against demonic influence. Your parents may be alive still, or they may have perished on a missionthat choice is up to you. You grew up knowing them, though, and their zeal and devotion to the crusade is the primary reason you feel the same way. Theyve told you of other family members who have also been involved in the crusade, and its not uncommon for you to meet a distant cousin or long-lost aunt, uncle, or other family member while traveling among the border towns of Mendev. This strong family tie bolsters your mind and sense of belonging to the crusade. Once per day when you fail a saving throw against an effect created by a demon that would possess or incapacitate you mentally, you may immediately reroll that saving throw as a free action. You must take the second result, even if it is worse. Multiple Characters: If other characters take this trait, you should all be relatedyou can be siblings, cousins, or even more distant relations, but you should all be aware of this shared lineage.

Mythic bonus: Gain a +2 trait bonus to Will saves. Whenever you successfully save against a mind-affecting effect from a demon, as an immediate action you can expend one use of mythic power to cause the demon to become staggered for a number of rounds equal to your mythic tier. The demon can reduce this effect to 1 round by making a Will save (DC 10 + your mythic tier + your CHA mod).

Exposed to Awfulness:
Associated Mythic Path: Guardian. When you were a child, you were nearly slain by a demon that managed to make its way through the wardstones into the lands beyond. The demon was slain before it could kill you, but you lingered at deaths door in a coma for weeks before waking. Ever since then, youve been unusually hale and hearty, as if your body had endured its brush with awfulness by becoming supernaturally fit. But still, the scars (whether physical or purely mental) of your brush with death remain, and nightmares of what could have happened often plague your sleep. Something, be it your own personal force of will, some strange infection from the assault, or perhaps a combination of both, has made you stronger than before. Youre not sure what to make of the theories that you survived this exposure to awfulness because you yourself have some trace of demonic heritage that helped give you the advantage you needed to survive but whatever it was, youre glad for it! Your strange resistance to demonic attacks persists to this day. Once per day when you fail a saving throw against an effect created by a demon that would kill or physically incapacitate you, you can immediately reroll that saving throw as a free action. You must take the second result, even if it is worse. Multiple Characters: You and any others with this trait are related, if only distantly. You could be siblings or cousinsa condition that perhaps lends some credence to the theory that all of you share more than just a common bloodline.

Mythic bonus: Gain a +3 HP per level. When you are reduced to negative hit points by an attack or effect from a demon, as an immediate action you can expend one use of mythic power to heal damage equal to 2d6 + twice your mythic tier. This healing occurs after the damage is done  if the damage is enough to kill you, you cannot activate this ability.

Riftwarden Orphan:
Associated Mythic Path: Archmage. You bear a strange birthmark on your bodysomething youve learned is the Sign of the Seekers Spiral, a rune associated with the secret society known as the Riftwardens. You have researched this rune, and have learned that the mark sometimes appears on the children of Riftwardens who have been exposed to particularly strange planar energies. Unfortunately, you never knew your parents, for you were raised by a foster family in Kenabres. Your foster family has confirmed that both of your parents were Riftwardens, and has further conf irmed that your parents went missing on a secret mission into the Worldwound less than a month after you were born. Youre not sure what happened to them, but youre certain theyre deadand your gut tells you that the one who murdered them yet lives! In any event, youve long felt magic in your blood, and casting spells comes easily to you. You gain a +2 trait bonus on all concentration checks. Multiple Characters: You should be siblings with any other character that takes this trait, so that you share the same missing parents. Your parents could even be foster parents.

Mythic bonus: Gain a +4 trait bonus on caster level checks to penetrate a demons spell resistance. Once per day, you can recharge a charged magic item by expending one use of mythic power. Doing so adds a number of charges equal to 1d10 + your mythic tier to the item, up to its normal maximum number of charges.

Stolen Fury:
Associated Mythic Path: Champion. You were forced to take part in a demonic ritual as a youth after having been captured by cultists. Whatever the rituals purpose may have been, it didnt work out the way your captors envisionedrather than corrupting your soul, you absorbed the rituals energy and made it your own before you escaped to safety. Ever since, youve been haunted by strange nightmares about the ritual, and have long felt that the energies it bathed you in have changed you. Recently, those energies have changed its as if youve finally managed to come to terms with your past and have turned the rituals aftereffects to your advantage, following the old adage of what doesnt kill you makes you stronger. Youve been unable to learn more about the ritual or what it was for, but the question lingers in the back of your head to this day. This nagging has instilled in you a fury against demonkind. Today, when you face demons in combat, those energies bolster your fury, granting you a +2 trait bonus on all combat maneuver checks against demons. Multiple Characters: You and any other PC who takes this trait were all part of the same ritual, and it was only by working together that you managed to escapefurther, the support of your fellow ritual survivors has played a key role in your coming to terms with it, and you retain a close bond of friendship (or perhaps a friendly rivalry) to this day.

Mythic bonus: Gain a +2 trait bonus on Fortitude saves. By expending one use of mythic power as a swift action, you can ignore a single demons damage reduction for 1 minute, and increases the critical multiplier of any weapon you wield against that demon by 1.

Touched by Divinity:
Associated Mythic Path: Hierophant. As long as you can remember, youve had an unexplainable interest in one deity in particular. One of your parents may have been a priest of this deity, or you may have been an orphan raised by the church, but these alone cannot explain your deep connection to the faith. Youve always felt calm and at ease in places holy to the deity, and often have dreams about the god or goddess visiting youmost often in the form of a sacred animal or creature. Your faith is strong, even if you dont happen to be a divine spellcasterif you are a divine spellcaster, you should be a worshiper of this deity. You begin play with a silver holy symbol of your chosen deity for free. In addition, choose one domain associated with your chosen deity. You gain the use of that domains 1st-level domain spell as a spell-like ability usable once per day (CL equals your character level). Multiple Characters: If other characters choose this trait, you should all work together to decide what deity youre associated withit should be the same deity shared by all of you. You might even share the same dreams.

Mythic bonus: You can select a second domain granted by your deity. You can use the 1st-level spelss of both domains as spell-like abilities a number of time per day each equal to your mythic tier. By expending one use of mythic power, you may use any of these two domains spells as a spell-like ability, but my only use spells of a level equal to or less than your mythic tier.







*Kenabres*
*Spoiler: Kenabres City*
Show



Kenabres is a city of glory, but not one of spotless virtue. The Mendevian Crusaders riding out from the city have slain countless demons, and many of them have been carried back to town on their shields to be interred in the catacombs beneath the Cathedral of Saint Clydwell. However, some of these same crusaders-many of them even immortalized in the Hall of Heroes-spent years hunting supposedly demon-tainted faiths and burning at the stake cultists and innocent Mendevians alike. The frequency and intensity of these programs have diminished, but the dark history of Kenabres remains ever-present in the minds of its leaders and many of its citizens.

Kenabres hosts camps of crusaders who have come from all across the continent to battle demons. Though many of these crusaders are pure-hearted and noble of spirit, others are little more than fortune-seeking mercenaries. Still, none can deny the good deeds done by the knights of Kenabres under the direction of their zealous, strategically brilliant leader Hulrun.



*HISTORY* 
Until the First Mendevian Crusade, Kenabres was a small town perched atop a bluff overlooking the West Sellen River. The townsfolk of Kenabres were an industrious, innovative people who constructed a complex system to pump water from the river up to the safety of the town. The townsfolk maintained a fishery and quarry as well, and traded their goods with their neighbors in Sarkoris and up and down the West Sellen.

During the final dark days of Sarkoris, the people of Kenabres saw horrifying sights to the west. Foul, twisted creatures scraped their way across the land. The sky burned green, and plumes of acrid smoke drifted across the new wasteland. Hysterical refugees splashed across the river and sought safety behind the walls of Kenabres. At first these refugees were allowed in unquestioningly. In early 4607 AR, however, a lilitu demon named Minagho entered Kenabres magically disguised as a refugee. Once inside the town's walls, she revealed her true form and slaughtered 62 citizens before vanishing in a cloud of greasy black smoke. After the Red Morning Massacre, as it was called, Kenabres refused entrance to any except those who could demonstrate direst need. Those admitted were forced to undergo protracted and painful tests to demonstrate their mortality. Individuals who fell under suspicion were turned away or executed on the spot.

Over the next decade, Kenabres became known as a safe but suspicious city to stop in when traveling through Mendev. The town swelled from 3,000 people to more than 8,000 due to the constant inflow of refugees, researchers, and adventure-seekers. Many new citizens went to work at Truestone Quarry as the demand for worked stone soared. Demons, such as hezrous and omoxes, occasionally attacked the water pumps, the life of the city, and the leaders of Kenabres sent out messengers declaring that they would pay a handsome reward to anyone with the skill to build a shield for the pumps. A half-elven stonesmith named Sibella Morond came to Kenabres to claim the contract. It took the city almost 3 years to complete her vision, and thousands of tons of stone had to be transported to the river to build the rising columns around the pumps.

The demand for stone didn't end once the pumps were fortified. New districts and city walls rose to house and protect Kenabres's swelling population. In 4622, the Church of Iomedae launched the First Mendevian Crusade, and crusaders and knights poured into Kenabres. More than 2,000 people came to Kenabres in that single year. By the time the Second Mendevian Crusade began in 4638, Kenabres had been established as a launching point for successful crusades. The leaders of Kenabres agreed to house one of the wardstones to guard against the demonic hordes pouring from the Worldwound. This act assured Kenabres's role as a strategically vital city, key to the defense of Mendev.

Strangely, Sibella Morond returned to Kenabres that year. She had left with her reward after the pump's defenses were completed, and hadn't been seen in Mendev in the 18 years since. The leaders of Kenabres asked Morond to construct a fortification to house the wardstone. She agreed, and oversaw construction of the wardstone's fortress in the Ring District at the base of the center pump's structure. When the construction was complete, Morond presented the city with an oversized stone shield engraved with the city's sigil.

The next 50 years saw Kenabres swell to the size it is today, yet this growth was not always easy. The city's famed prelate, Hulrun Shappok, first gained the trust and admiration of Kenabres' citizens by organizing inquisitions against suspected demon-worshipers and witches. Hulrun and his force of elite witch hunters exposed dozens of cultists and spies-and, it is said, executed many more under suspicion but with no real proof. These events started the Third Crusade-widely accepted as the least effective and most self-destructive of the four crusades. Still, Hulrun roused respect and admiration in the populace as well as fear, and he agreed to guide the city as its prelate in 4682. Though Hulrun was forced to temper his obsessive witch hunts somewhat in his position as prelate, his inner zeal has only recently begun to truly diminish. Looking back on his actions has left him struggling with shame over how these events cast a shadow over Iomedae's church and the crusades for decades to come.

*GAZETTEER OF DISTRICTS*
Kenabres sprawls across a series of graduated tiers that rise from the plains in the east to a cliffs edge in the west. At the base of the cliff, the West Sellen River roars past. The central and westernmost districts of Kenabres are the oldest, and those radiating out and to the east are the newest, built only in the last hundred years. These entries are in order form the oldest, highest district out to the newer and lower ones.

Old Kenabres: The original town of Kenabres perched on the edge of the cliff, looking down over the West Sellen. Many of those buildings now form the historic central district. The houses here are well constructed from heavy stone, with angled tile roofs and arched windows characteristic of architectural fashions popular hundreds of years ago. Houses and official administrative buildings-including the courthouse, city hall, and the garrison-make up Old Kenabres. The houses aren't the largest in the city and not always home to the wealthiest citizens, but the oldest families, who can trace their lineage back hundreds of years, live in Old Kenabres. Hulrun Shappok lives here in the Prelate's Manor.

Ring District: The second tier of the city, circling Old Kenabres, was also a part of the original town of Kenabres. More homes and administrative buildings, including the hall of records and the maintenance building for monitoring the water pumps, make up the Ring District. At the district's eastern edge, a steep switchback road makes the transition between the higher-elevation Ring District and the lower-elevation districts of New Kenabres and the Gate District. The switchback is called Davon's Ramp after the architect and philanthropist who designed and paid for the structure as the town grew to a city. Heavy iron gates safeguard the top and bottom of the switchback. For security, these gates are locked an hour after sunset, and a guard is posted at each. Persons wishing to use the switchback must make their case to the guards and hope their business is deemed important enough. Some citizens have special, expensive passes that allow them to move back and forth without question, and some say that the Wallers (see entry 14) have their own methods of moving beyond the Ring District after curfew.

New Kenabres: New Kenabres was built during the initial flood of refugees after the opening of the Worldwound. Buildings in this mostly residential district are stone, but the walls are thinner than in the older districts, and the houses are built in a more modern style, with flat roofs and square windows. New Kenabres also houses most of the city's warehouses. The eastern and southeastern sides of New Kenabres hold many of the largest manors in the city. During the construction of New Kenabres, many moneyed families chose to build new homes in the new district, as it offered just as much safety as the old city but without the claustrophobic density.

Gate District: A decade after New Kenabres rose, the Gate District followed. City officials realized that the new housing units wouldn't be enough to support the city's growth, and in response constructed the Gate District, the largest district in Kenabres. The Gate District includes a mix of residential and commercial buildings, as well as wealthy family homes. Temples to Abadar, Sarenrae, Shelyn, and Torag sit alongside smithies, stoneworks, and woodshops. The city's two gates, Northgate and Southgate, lead into this district.

Truestone Quarry: Truestone Quarry lies approximately 10 miles to the east. Caravans arrive weekly to supply Southgate with stone for constructing additional buildings and reinforcing the city defenses. Guards are always in high demand to protect these caravans from coordinated demon attacks, and to ensure the deliveries keep stone flowing into the city.

*GAZETTEER OF LOCATIONS*
Kenabres' locations are famous to crusaders and citizens.

1. Alodae Amphitheater: Bradra Alodae helped defend Kenabres a century ago when the Worldwound opened. After an injury left her unfit to battle demons, she served as a city adviser. Alodae wrote a half-dozen songs about the Worldwound and the demonic invasion before she died, and the Alodae Amphitheater was named for her upon its construction. Her grandson, Nestrin Alodae, serves as the current high priest of the local church of lomedae and the Order of Saint Clydwell. Alodae Amphitheater stands in Truestone Park. Plays and recitals take place in the amphitheater monthly, if not more often. The citizens of Kenabres, in desperate need of entertainment and distraction, nevertheless prefer to see somber tales of sacrifice and duty. Endings where good triumphs over evil, even at great cost, are always well received. The Chelish playwright Hatherelm Arir (NG male human aristocrat 1/bard 8) is widely admired by the citizens of Kenabres for his work Dawn of the Crusades.

2. Cathedral of Saint Clydwell: In the heart of the central tier stands the Cathedral of Saint Clydwell. Also called the Grand Temple, the cathedral honors Saint Clydwell, a champion of Iomedae who sacrificed himself to seal a horde of demons within an inescapable prison. The cathedral is a great stone building with a green copper steeple and stained-glass windows portraying the imprisonment of various horrific demons. Wounded warriors are taken to the cathedral to be healed, and the priests of the cathedral perform blessings on crusaders about to venture forth. Although the Temple of Iomedae serves the everyday needs of the people, the cathedral is used for important services and gatherings. Though Nestrin Alodae is technically head of both the cathedral and the Temple of Iomedae, demon-hunter and priest Eterrius Sunnestier takes on most of the leadership duties at the cathedral. Sunnestier is a more experienced warrior than Alodae and understands firsthand the horrific experience of battling demons. Adventurers looking to pledge their blades to Iomedae's service choose this cathedral over the temple, as do adventurers wishing to purchase healing items or pay for resurrections.

3. Clydwell Plaza: This open plaza just west of the cathedral served as the town's traditional festival grounds. Now, other areas in the city cater to the common folk, and this plaza primarily serves those living in Old Kenabres. In the city's current dark days, festivals are rare.

4. Crusader Camps: The constant influx of crusaders waiting for a chance to slay demons has created logistical issues in Kenabres. For a time, new inns opened daily to cope with the number of crusaders clamoring for rooms, but many of these "inns" were merely flophouses renting space on the floor for exorbitant amounts. Local law officers had their hands full examining and regulating these inns, and the close proximity of so many crusaders and disturbances every night. Eventually, the city declared that all crusaders were required to maintain their own camps outside the city walls, and designated an area against the city wall by Northgate for these camps. The area is now cramped with dozens of tents, small campfires, refuse pits, and horse pens. Though one would expect crusaders to be able to regulate their own behavior and get along well with their neighbors, the unfortunate truth is that violence and petty crime aren't uncommon. Kenabres guards regularly patrol the camp and encourage the crusaders to settle small disputes before they swell into real problems. Captain Chun Dawei (LG male human fighter 7), a Tian soldier who moved to Kenabres more than a decade ago, supervises guard patrols in the crusader camps and handles any major matters personally.

5. Defender's Heart: The largest inn in Kenabres, this business caters to mercenary companies and crusaders coming to the city. Inside this squat stone structure are dozens of rooms for rent, hearty food, and a wide selection of refreshments shipped in from across the Inner Sea. It's owner, Kimroth Otai (LG male human expert 2/fighter 3) was a mercenary fighting against the World wound until he lost his right arm in a clash with demons. Now he spends his time overseeing his staff and talking wistfully with other, more ablebodied soldiers who spend time in his establishment when back from the front.

6. Hall of Heroes: The people of Kenabres cling to stories of heroism and nobility to give them strength in the darkest of times. The Hall of Heroes immortalizes the most revered champions of Kenabres. Stone statues of laureled heroes line a central hallway. Behind the statues, plaques engraved with names of the dead cover the walls. The families of fallen crusaders often pay the city to display their loved ones' plaques more prominently, and cynical types doubt whether every name in the Hall of Heroes is truly one of a hero.

7. The Kite: An engraved stone kite shield 18 feet long hangs from the end of the centermost artery protruding from the water pump, its curved surface directing the sigil of Kenabres toward the Worldwound. At the city end of the artery, a two-story stone keep houses the wardstone that helps keep demons from overrunning the Worldwound's borders. The keep is heavily guarded at all times, with at least one crusader and one priest of Iomedae marshaling the forces within. Locals refer to both the stone shield and the keep as "the Kite."

8. Librarium of the Broken Black Wing: Thirty-six years ago, a caravan returning to the city from Truestone Quarry was set upon by a gang of vrocks. The caravan might have been outmatched if not for one of the recently hired guards, a wizard named Quednys Orlun (LG male old human wizard 6). Orlun had spent years studying demons, and his spellcasting turned the tide of battle in favor of the caravan. After serving as a guardsman for another few years, Orlun founded the Librarium of the Broken Black Wing, pinning one of the preserved vrock wings above the entrance. The Librarium, often called "Blackwing" by locals, has since become the premier library for demonology and planar travel research in Mendev. In addition to being a library, Blackwing is a museum of demon skulls, talons, and other grotesque trophies. An aged Orlun still oversees the collection of tomes and scrolls and is always keen to acquire new research material for the stacks.

9. Northgate: The northern city gate leads into a residential district dotted with small shops and temples, including the temples to Sarenrae and Shelyn. A large market district known as Northgate Market sits not far past the gates. Vendors hawking textiles, jewelry, housewares, art objects, fresh produce, and handmade furniture gather there. Like all entrances to the city, Northgate is heavily guarded at all times. Visitors to the city can expect to be thoroughly questioned and potentially searched.

10. Southgate: The southern city gate opens out into a residential district that's less prosperous than Northgate. Temples to Abadar and Torag border the main thoroughfare leading from the gate to Southgate Market. Armorers, weaponsmiths, animal trainers, sellers of enchantments, pennant designers, and scribes congregate at Southgate Market. A number of smithies dot Southgate, and the tang of iron and a haze of forge-smoke hang perpetually in the air. Caelda Halse (N female aasimar expert 3/fighter 2) holds the reputation as the best swordsmith in the city. Rumor tells that she drips an angelic tear into the molten metal of each blade, imbuing it with special powers against demonic foes.

11. Temple of Iomedae: The Temple of lomedae is the largest temple in Kenabres except for the Cathedral of Saint Clydwell. Nestrin Alodae oversees the services at the temple, which include blessings, wedding ceremonies, and funeral services for those who pass from natural causes, accidents, or other reasons not related to the crusades. Twice-weekly services call the citizens of Kenabres to prayer.

12. Tower of Estrod: Two decades ago, a historian and researcher named Niuna Estrod came to Kenabres to write a history of the crusades. Estrod constructed a tower of pale gray stone to hold the volumes of history he wrote, as well as other tomes and scrolls acquired from traders and returning crusaders. Ever since Estrod's death from food poisoning 2 years ago, researchers and wizards have occupied the Tower of Estrod for short periods of time, using it as a temporary library or laboratory. These temporary residents pay a small fee to the city in order to make use of the tower.

13. Truestone Park: The original Truestone Quarry once stood just south of the town of Kenabres, but after less than a year of operation, masons realized it was too close to the cliff's edge. A new quarry site was struck well outside the town, to the east. As Kenabres grew into a city, the old quarry site was transformed into an artificial lake. A local druid known only as Crocris (N male half-elf druid 5) keeps the greenery, flowerbeds, and trees surrounding the lake healthy and flourishing. Truestone Park is a favorite destination for crusaders who return from the front, looking for a place of peace where they can forget the horrors of war with the demons. A monument of granite and rose quartz stands in the park in honor of the victims of the Red Morning Massacre.

14. Waller Slum: A temporary district just outside the original city walls housed the first refugees to arrive in Kenabres. Over the years, a second wall was built to defend this district and the expanding spread of the city. Remnants of the original refugee camp still remain as a narrow slum between the central district and the outer wall of the city, overlooking the river. This slum houses the poorest and most desperate of the citizenry, those who have no option but to live on the edge of the cliff between Kenabres and the Worldwound. Individuals unlucky enough to make their homes in this district are called "Wallers" with a mix of derision and pity.

15. Warehouse Square: Kenabres' location is strategically defensible, but makes it difficult to bring cargo into the city via the river-not to mention the fact that it takes a brave group of sailors to wind their way up a river that borders the Worldwound. A massive, winched crane stands in southwestern Kenabres at the end of Warehouse Street, and is used to lift cargo over the city walls. The largest warehouses fill up this yard, leaving plenty of open space to maneuver goods between them. Smaller warehouses sit on the sliver of land between the city walls and the docks, where they hold goods temporarily until they can be lifted up into the city. Kenabres has access to plenty of fish, fresh water, stone, and some agricultural crops and cattle, but must import lumber, ore, and textiles. The crane is therefore one of the most important structures in the city, and soldiers continually patrol the area. Julania Nalti (LN female human expert 2/fighter 2), a former caravan guard, fought in the crusades for several years before winning an appointment to oversee the defense of the crane and warehouses.

16. Water Pumps: Three spiraling contraptions of steel and wood rise from the riverbed up the side of the Kenabres cliffs. Each of the three pumps draws water to a different reservoir: one in Old Kenabres, one under Truestone Park, and one in the north Ring District. Though it costs more to maintain three reservoirs, it also ensures the safety of the city's water supply if one reservoir becomes compromised. Each pump is sheathed in a stone column that buttresses a city wall, but can be accessed through cleverly concealed hatches. The hatches are secured with heavy locks and magical wards. Wide stone avenues extend out to each column, buttressed by a series of smaller stone supports. These avenues, called "arteries" by the locals, allow access to the pump mechanism and hold lookout posts.

*FACTIONS OF KENABRES* 
Known as a city of demon slayers and witch hunters, Kenabres is home to dozens of groups and factions. Some of the more important groups operating out of Kenabres are listed below.

Blackfire Adepts: The Blackfire Adepts are circumspect about their goals and activities. On occasion, a zealot dressed in trademark red-and-black robes ventures out across the river to explore the Worldwound, sometimes returning with tales of the furious energy of the planar rift. Those familiar with the group's philosophy believe the Blackfire Adepts desire to see the Worldwound ripped completely open, drawing all of Golarion into the Abyss. The truth is somewhat less dramatic, but not by muchthe Blackfire Adepts believe the Worldwound generates a unique, powerful ebon flame they long to tap into. The organization studies the Worldwound not to tear it open, but to siphon its power. One of the group's shadowy leaders, Veserda the Owl (CE female human oracle 6/Blackfire Adept 3), is a wizened woman with wispy gray hair. She poses as a devout, middle-class lady with a gift for interpreting dreams. Versada sometimes manipulates crusaders into bringing back samples of plants, tainted earth, or demon bones from the Worldwound under the pretense that she had a vision showing her the items. She promises to cleanse the items to fulfill the will of the righteous gods, then turns them over to her followers to dissect in hopes of unlocking the power of the Worldwound.

Crusaders: The Mendevian Crusades have long drawn volunteers from righteous orders across Golarion. Not all these orders are large, well-established organizations, though. Smaller orders, some consisting of no more than a few dozen knights, arrive in Mendev by the droves. Some of these "orders" are no more than a few friends banded together under a name made up on the spot. However, there are a few well-known orders in Kenabres.

The Everbright Crusaders allow only the most virtuous warriors, who live lives of temperance and restraint, into their ranks. Members scrupulously avoid drinking, gambling, and lying, and take any promises they make seriously. In addition to attending religious services once a week, members spend at least an hour a day in prayer. Among the crusader camps, the Everbright Crusaders garner respect for their conviction and battle prowess, but their rigidity and superior attitudes tend to alienate others. Commander Ciar Cobelen (LG male human paladin of Iomedae 10) maintains a humble, good-natured attitude that appeals to others, and is widely regarded among the camps as the most approachable of the Everbright Crusaders.

The Order of the Flaming Lance believes in doing what needs to be done to triumph. They stay within the bounds of law and righteousness-but sometimes only by the narrowest margin. None doubt the fierce conviction of the order's crusaders, but some whisper that the order cares more about vanquishing evil than maintaining their own purity. The crusader Miammir (LG female half-elf wizard 7/paladin 3) is known as "The Scholar" for the time she spends at Blackwing researching all she can on demonfighting tactics.

The Order of the Sunrise Sword is well established in Kenabres. They were once known for the great ballads and odes their members composed about the crusades, but after an incident in which several of their number were possessed by demons, they have altered their focus to exorcism. Commander Ashus Striegher (LG male human cleric of Iomedae 9/paladin of Iomedae 2), a somber and soft-spoken Taldan, specializes in recognizing and ending demonic possession.

The Eagle Watch is a group of righteous crusaders who realized that though most of their enemies live in the Worldwound across the river, a great many walk the streets of Kenabres and make their camps north of the city walls. The group was founded by an Eagle Knight who felt that the greater threat to freedom wasn't Andoran's clashes with Cheliax, but rather the Abyssal rift spitting demons into world. Dismayed by the behavior of their brothers and sisters, the Eagle Watch seek to rid the crusaders of corruption and improper vices. Many other crusader groups see the Eagle Watch as a nuisance, and even Hulrun works to keep them marginalized.

Riftwardens: The Librarium of the Broken Black Wing serves as the Riftwardens' base of operations. The secretive order renovated the manor house to contain several small libraries suitable for arcane and divine research, a modest laboratory for alchemy, and a grand meeting hall. Rune engraved flagstones encircle the house, each rune outlined in flickering, blue-green flame. From their manor, the Riftwardens research the Worldwound's effect on the surrounding land. The organization has sent its own agents into the Worldwound to gather firsthand research, but also pays crusaders to collect information for them. Though the identity of the Riftwarden leader in Kenabres remains unknown, the spokesperson for the organization is a popular figure in town. Beltran Ravenken ( CN male human bard 6/Riftwarden 3) is a friendly, gregarious man who remembers names and faces after a single meeting and always knows the latest bit of gossip. Beltran specializes in answering questions without giving any useful information away, and assuaging concerns about the Riftwardens while helping conceal the organization's secretive activities. The Riftwardens have an understandable interest in sealing the Worldwound, but not out of any altruistic desire to save the world. Their more inscrutable beliefs on the importance of sealing planar rifts guide them, and if the chance to seal the Worldwound rose, the Riftwardens would take it no matter what the cost in lives.

Templars of the Ivory Labyrinth: The Cult of Baphomet has a strong but heretofore unsuspected presence in Kenabres. Pledging their lives to the Lord oft he Minotaurs, these cultists scheme to subvert the good works of the crusaders in the city. They cause trouble in the crusader camps, instigating fights and egging participants on to greater violence. They spread lies and sow the seeds of fear with voices sweetened by magic. Some have even assumed the roles of holy crusaders and risen in the ranks of other knightly orders, waiting for the moment when their treachery can be used to achieve a most foul end. The cult maintains hidden strongholds in the city, including the basement of the Tower of Estrod. The current leader of the cult's Kenabres chapter, Faxon (CE male tiefling witch 5), assassinated Niuna Estrod before taking over his tower. Faxon claims to be descended from one of Baphomet's favored glabrezu lieutenants, and hides his fiendish heritage when on the streets of Kenabres. Though Faxon is the highest-ranking Templar of the Ivory Labyrinth in Kenabres, he answers to more powerful superiors who communicate with him through coded messages.

Witch Hunters: Prelate Hulrun might be the most notorious witch hunter in Kenabres, but he's hardly the first. In 4622, during the First Crusade, holy warriors streamed into Mendev, where they encountered Sarkorians practicing their unique druidic faith. The crusaders, goaded by their righteous fervor, mistook the wooden fetishes and rustic rituals for evidence of demonic influence. In that first year, more than 40 natives of the region died at the hands of ardent crusaders. As the years passed, formalized groups of witch hunters emerged from the disorganized chaos of the First Crusade. These witch hunters were often self-styled, their tactics little more than brutal trial and error. The least bit of " evidence" could mark a target for investigation-a club foot, a thick accent, or even a "suspicious" absence of abnormalities. The witch hunter groups gained reputations for being cruel and arbitrary, although these weren't always deserved. Demons ranged freely over the Worldwound and often spilled into Mendev. Demonic possession did happen, though not nearly as often as the witch hunters charged. Genuine witch hunters used divination magic and cautious investigation to draw out and destroy fiends, but they were rare compared to the inflamed inquisitors who burned innocent Mendevians at the stake.

With the advent of the Fourth Crusade, the Order of Heralds took strong measures to end the bloody witch hunts of Mendev. The frequency of hunts has dropped substantially, but Prelate Hulrun remains an active and enthusiastic hunter. He maintains a troop of trained witch hunters he dispatches throughout the city to investigate rumors of corruption and possession. The power of the witch hunters isn't absolute, but the sight of their Iomedaean vestments edged with orange flames makes even the most pure-hearted citizen uneasy. Hulrun's witch hunters are led by the stone-faced Liotr Hawkblade (LN male human inquisitor of Iomedae 5), an Ulfen warrior who has served under Hulrun for the last 15 years.




IC thread



Player
Character
Sheet

RCgothic
Half-Elf Sorceror
Tali Summers

 Spore
  Aasamir Cleric
 Leonius  

U-B
 Half Orc barbarian/ranger
 Gashur 

Starbuck II
Half orc bloodrager/skald
Mong Ufbad

Farothel
Human Paladin
Lady Jessica Dezlentyr

TankLaser007
Half Elf Magus
 Talisin 



Please choose a colour.
Please post your character sheet and make sure you have a portrait

----------


## DrK

NPCs

Horgus Gwerm

An aging and slightly overweight noble who speaks with constant condescension in his voice. His clothes are always of the highest quality and has numerous pieces of expensive jewelry on his hands and clothes. Is a noble of Mendev and owns a large manor in Kenabres. Is a known money lender, investor and trader in the city and very shrewd in his dealings. Was implemented in an investigation of corrupt nobles and clergy based on allegations from Aravashnial. He was spied upon and had his house broken into and searched by Anevia Tirabade. He was cleared of any wrong doing.

[Aneiva Tirabade

Anevia was at some point a man. It was a somewhat convoluted love affair that she is now married to Irabeth, the half orc paladin from Kenabres. Aside from that distraction, she has proven herself resourceful in counter espionage and information gathering, the positives of a misspent youth. She follows her wife where ever the crusade calls her.
Before the fall of Kenabres, she was tracking insurgent activity. She believed Horgus was behind the funding of the cultist but was mistaken. He had secretly been fronting a large part of his businesses for the benefit of the crusaders. The shrewd merchant took the perceived profit and funneled it into stores, weapon caches, and reserves. She was at once disarmed with her suspicion and began having a greater respect for the lout.

Arivishnal

A tall, lean elven man with long silvery white hair and formally light blue eyes. With the terrible injury he took from the whip of Khorramzadeh, his eyes have been destroyed and his proud head hangs low in shame. A member of the arcane society, the Riftwardens. Very vocal about the Riftwardens joining the crusade to drive back the demons instead of just studying the portals for knowledge sake. Proud of his knowledge and keen intellect and revels in being able to enlighten anyone around him if given half a chance.
Despite his arrogance he gives over to an almost childlike wonderment when he discovers something new or something that proves one of his many (conspiracy) theories correct.
Put together a report for the Eagle Watch of people he suspected of funding hostile cults in the city. In his report, he mentioned Horgus Gwerm but it was based on a hunch rather than proof and was ultimately proven as false. He feels some shame about the incident.

Irabeth

Irabeth grew up on a farm not far from Kenabres. Occasionally their farm was targeted by vandals and troublemakers looking to harass the family. From her Orc father she learned the value of an even temper and the responsibility that comes with physical power. Her parents explained that not everyone would understand her heritage and taught her how to firmly but kindly stand up for herself. When she was of age, she decided that she felt a calling to fight for all those who suffered injustices. Her parents, especially her father, were proud of her decision. Irabeth felt uneasy seeking her destiny in Kenabres, a city known for its intolerance of strangers. Instead she journeyed west and south, visiting many regions of Golarion. Rumor has it, that she tried to become a knight on more than one occasion, but was never accepted because of her race. She returned to Kenabres a few years later with Anevia, her lover. Upon returning she learned both her parents enlisted on the crusade and were slain, but thanks to Anevia she was not entirely overrun by grief.
She joined the Eagle Watch, and a few weeks before the fall of Kenabres she discovered the treachery of Staunton Vhane, at the time a respected mercenary leader. She attempted arresting him, but after a long fight he managed to escape Kenabres. Her discovery however, brought her fame to an extent that she still isnt comfortable with.
After the city fell to the armies of the demons, Irabeth found she was the highest ranking officer left in the Eagle Watch. She gathered her people and took over Defenders Heart from which she now commands the fight against the demons while trying to keep the morale of the survivors high and their life reasonable.

Sosiel Vaenic Priest of the Eternal Rose

Dark-skinned and deep voiced, this man exudes kindness and respect. Sosiel Vaenic has spent several years among the crusaders of Mendev, serving in the (now-destroyed) church of Shelyn in Kenabres. He is no stranger to how the intensity of the conflict can wear down crusaders, having seen this despair strike his lover Aron. Sosiel maintains a frank optimism in the face of even the most daunting atrocities committed by the enemy, working tirelessly to oppose the temptations, ailments, and despair the demons inflict on those in his care. His jovial spirit and genuine concern for others has had a profound effect on those he meets. Sosiels childhood and early years as an adult consisted of a quiet, peaceful life in the Andoren countryside, serving Shelyns parish on the outskirts of Carpenden. A gardener, painter, and sculptor by trade, he played an active role in the citys vineyards and art community before joining the clergy. Later, when his Eagle Knight brother, Trever Vaenic, marched north to join the Mendevian Crusade, Sosiel felt compelled to follow, if for no other reason than ensure his siblings safe return. However, after arriving on the front line, Sosiel became horrified by the erosion of beauty across the Worldwounds landscape as well as the ugliness of the woundsboth physical and mental suffered by those waging war against the demons. During the fall of Kenabres, a large group of abrikandilu demons attacked the church of Shelyn. The ratlike demons were tenacious, and each time Sosiel and the other priests drove them off, they returned in larger numbers. Each wave further reduced the priests resources, and in the end they made the tough call to get its remaining wards and recovering patients to safety elsewhere while the priests acted as a rearguard. In the end, the demons tore the church apart and killed all of the priests but Sosiel. He tries to keep a brave and positive attitude, focusing on those he saved (who, in truth, outnumber those who perished), but the loss of the temple still gnaws at him. He joined up with the Eagle Watch at Defenders Heart, and when Queen Galfrey was looking for experts to send, his name topped the list.



*Loot*
To restart!

Spellbook
_Detect secret doors, fog cloud, silent image, resist energy, grease, Invisibilty, mage armour, magic missile_ - Presumably Talisin

----------


## In4Dimensions

*Spoiler: Image*
Show



*Seira Santor*
Female Aasimar LN Monster Tactician Inquisitor 2
Role: Meat Spawner / Reach Melee / Buffer
Traits: Child of the Crusades, Crusader, Reactionary
Drawbacks: Haunted
Terendelev Scale: Retribution
*Spoiler: Description*
Show

 Seira is tall and fair, with long silver hair tied back in a bun, and her perpetually stern complexion and faintly glowing orange eyes all serve to help her stand out in a crowd. Despite her relatively simple and unassuming clothes, she takes great care in maintaining a clean, flawless appearance. Some call her beautiful, but only in the sense that a sculpture or weapon could bedispassionate and inhuman.

Seira is never without her armor and weapon, which she carries in a sling over her back.

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

 Seiras most deeply held belief is that chaos is the cause of all mortal suffering, and she has devoted her life to restoring order to the world. To her, the whole world is a machine, with every part having its place, and she is a mechanic. Magic, weapons, peopleall are tools in her eyes.

Seiras natural demeanor is calm and polite. While she is conscious of most social customs, her general nonconcern with suffering and death can be off-putting to some. While Seira is perfectly willing to harm or kill in order to advance her goals, she takes little pleasure in doing sobloodshed in excess is antithetical to order, but death is always a tool in the universes toolbox.

*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

29 years, 6 months, and 5 days ago, Seira was born. Neither of her parents had been aware of any celestial heritage, but Seiras aasimar status became apparent soon after she was born, when a halo appeared a over her head as she began to cry. Her parents were crusaders, and as hospitaliers, she didnt see much of them when she was growing up. Still, with no siblings and few friends, she loved them more than anything else in the world.

As Seira grew up, she began to assist her parents in various hospitals and infirmaries, and eventually blood and death became second nature to her. While she never learned the secret of magical healing, her skill at applying salves and poultices increased, an ability she has maintained over the years.

At the age of 16, disaster struck. A crusading party had been caught unaware and ambushed, with many deaths and injuries. As Seiras parents began to tend to the wounded, a demon that had been possessing one of the corpses revealed itself. Seira remembers every moment of what happened next: how the demon loomed over the room, blocking out all light save her little halo, how the demon first killed her father as he was drawing his spear, splattering his blood and brains in Seiras face. How the demon next killed her mother, plucking out her eyes and her heart, how the demon proceeded to then massacre the injured soldiers as Seira watched helplessly. The demon rushed at her with open claws, and just before her face was ripped open, Seira blacked out.

An indeterminate amount of time later, Seira heard voices shouting, and opened her eyes. She found herself kneeling in the middle of the room, which was dripping red and smelled like death. She herself was covered in so much blood that the crusaders who had been the first to respond had thought she was dead. She, however, was completely untouchednot a single scratch or bruise on her body. To this day, she doesnt know why the demon didnt kill her. All she remembers next of that day is staggering out of the building and collapsing once more.

The next few years were the darkest of Seiras life. She remained under the care of the crusaders, slowly recovering and eventually learning how to wield a spear as her father had though never again would she shine her halo. In addition to it being the weapon of her father, she also saw a certain beauty in the art of the spear; no wild slashes or brutal beatings would get you as far as a clean, precise thrust through the heart. Throughout everything, she was constantly tortured by the fact that there was no rational reason for her to be alive. The demon could have easily killed her, or worse, and the fact that it didnt nearly drove her over the edge. Eventually, this fixation mutated into a hatred of all things chaotic and unexplainable, and when Seira left the care of the crusaders at 25, she knew her purpose was clear: to eliminate chaos and uncertainty from the world, so that no one else could suffer in the way that she had.





Thanks for the selection! Seira will speak in a nice *bold cobalt blue*, and she'd be happy to take any of a CLW, Lesser Restore, or Invisibility potion.

I'll get an IC post up in a bit.

----------


## Spore

I'll just throw in my application post here. I want to claim the golden rod I used for my app. I assume the Cause Fear spell is arcane? If not I would take it, same question for Resist Energy. Unless I otherwise post, it is assumed I cast my Lesser Age Resistance before my daily prayers as Leonius assumes the ability is gifted by the gods (even though it is still arcane).

Also how large are the dragon scales and how are they usually used? I assume we need a free hand for it? How is Aneiva crippled? Unable to walk with broken legs? I do assume this is no simple matter of a cure spell, but more akin to the regeneration spell? And do we assume Arivishnal is out of prepared spellcasting? (being blind making him unable to restock spells). Are there more civilians/NPCs we guide through the darkness?

e: Damn, if I am excited I apprently tend to use words 5 times in a post. 


*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Leonius led a very boring life, compared to his compatriots and fellow crusaders. As the son of a priest and a guardswoman, Leonius ever just knew the sheltered, but strictly disciplined life of an acolyte of Iomedae. But even the most orderly youths have a phase of disobedience. As a young acolyte, Leonius pushed his parents to be able to joing an excursion towards the world wound. As many young zealots, he pushed to slay demons and seal the worldwound, seeing the problems as urgent, and his presence as the solution. His parents tried to temper his fervor, teaching him vigilance, virtue and using their strategical upper hand was all that divided this world from a renewed invasion of demonic forces onto this realm. As this, Leonius was taught in both faith and warfare, to be able to hold down the demonic forces as part of the united forces of Kenabres.

Soon, his divine blood became apparent, his eyes were unnaturally green, his hair shimmering in a metallic sheen in the sun. Not only his body matured, but his mind did too. A lion appeared to young Leonius, preaching him to wait until the moment has come; evidence that agents of the Inheritor spoke to him. And so Leonius waited and waited. He kept his vigil on the walls of Kenabres for years, very slowly advancing his understanding of the Light of the Sword. It was of little use, like a blade staying in its sheath, there was no mettle to be won by studying and keeping watch. That was right until the Storm Tyrant slew Terendelev. In the ensuing struggle, Leonius and his mother fell down into Kenabres' undercity. He could do naught but give her the last rites. 

Still unsure if that was his sign, he now accompanies his new comrades in their way out of the catacombs.


Role: Buffer/Healer and secondary melee combatant, later on utility caster as well
Traits: Touched by Divinity (Camp.), Fate's Favored (Faith) and Purity of Faith (Religion)
Drawback: Overprotective
Tenderev Scale: Cloudwalking
Presumed Mythic Path: Hierophant

----------


## u-b

*Gashur*
Male Half-Orc CN Barbarian / Ranger
*Spoiler: Choices*
Show

Role: Damage Dealer / Scout
Campaigh Trait: Stolen Fury
Drawback: Pride
Terendelev Scale: Cunning
*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Large and muscular half-orc with a deep scar across his face. Wears two plain cold iron rings in the ear and the nose as if they were jevelry. Wears a set of studded leather as if that was his second skin. Has a long-shafted hammer in hand, which he seems like he would know how to use.
*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

Gashur is a son of an orc champion and his wife (formerly slave) of mixed ancestry. He was told by the parents that strong blood of the orcs, cunning blood of the humans and noble blood of the dragons run through his veins. He has received the best education available in the tribe, both physical and spiritual, although the later has had a rather limited success mostly  due to lack of talent. From his mother, who was in no way a simple commoner, Gashur learned that the life was much better in civilized lands, or at least that it was claimed to be. This knowledge did not bring any immediate consequences as the position of power in the tribe granted Gashur's father (and, consequently, his family) a good enough standard of living and good enough place in the pecking order.

This hasn't changed even after Gashur, during one trip to yet another technological ruin, which he, along with his small team, used to plunder as youths, encountered there more than they could handle and were captured and then subjected to some demonic ritual. The ritual seems to have failed, most of the team were able to get mostly safely away, and the repeating nightmares were repeatedly discounted as something not worthy serious attention from the champion's son.

A sudden change of leadership in the tribe, with Gashur on the losing side, led him to leave the tribe for the time being. The crusaders were hiring at the moment, as they always are when it comes to able-bodied men, so Gashur took it as an opportunity to side with the people the new leadership would not want to mess with. While not initially bought into his employment with the crusaders, Gashur was certainly not slacking around, if only for reasons of pride and reputation. Though he eventualy took notice that his strange nightmares seem to bother him less and less now that he has actually faced the demons in combat. Just now, Gashur's service in Kenabares takes a turn to be much tougher than expected, but  he is still fairly confident he'll come out alive.

Gashur will speak in *bold green*.

Can take the chain shirt and one CLW.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong: Half Orc, Male, NG, Bloodrager/Skald

*[U]choices[/U*]
*Spoiler*
Show


Role: Buff, minor healer, and damage dealer
Traits: Magical Knack, Child of Crusade, Community Minded
Drawback: Vain
Terendelev Scale: Grace
 Presumed Mythic Path: Marshall





https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=844380


His familiar: See-yon



Description
*Spoiler*
Show


While handsome for a half orc, he has painted his face with blue mystic runes to remind him of his circus family and empower his magic.

What little hair he has, he has dyed green like the hue of his skin and eyes.



*Backstory*
*Spoiler*
Show


Mong grew with the circus folk. Meticulously trained to be a great strongman by his father, he is considered to be the pinnacle of human perfection. Not only strong, he is hardy and agile as well. As a lad, he was inspred by the stories of Kurgess, who his father called the greatest of strongmen. Mong set out into the world to prove himself a competitor worthy of the blessings of Kurgess. In his travels, he has won many a contest.  He now finds himself at the Crossroads, ready to take on the next challenge.

His father once told him that parents were members of the crusade, as were their parents before them. He wished to see how it really was and help stop the threat that lives in Woundworld. .



*Personality:*
*Spoiler*
Show


At times, he is arrogant, boastful, and domineering, but even with his prideful personality he still cares for his comrades 
His pride and attitude is such that he never holds hatred in his heart to anyone, even Demons, as he does not hold hatred to those beneath him, he only pities them.
Due to being in circus, he tends to care about way others perceive him. 

He has a fondness for writing poetry



I'll take color Maroon.

Well, I can use Shocking grasp scroll as a Bloodrager (even though I can't cast it yet with spell slots) so if no one wants it, I would like it.
Might be useful.
Also, a CLW potion is always useful.



I assume Arivishnal has a small amount left, he just can't grab/restore ones (without spell mastery, but who takes that?) unless he used them all up getting through act 1.

----------


## DrK

Welcome all!

On the scrolls: as the APs never specify Im happy to leave scrolls as non-specific and anyone can use it if its in their spell list

Scales: she was a big dragon so her scales are about the same size as a side plate so need to be handled to be used 

On the NPCs, the three with you (America, Horgus and Arivishnal) are all that survived the collapse that dropped you into the caves. Aneiva has a shattered leg (so essentially entangled) but needs a regeneration spell or some such. Arivishnal was blinded and has ~60% of his spells left as he didnt cast too many in the previous couple of days

----------


## RCgothic

*Tali Summers*
Female Half-Elf NG Dragonblooded Sorcerer 2
Role: Elemental Sorcerer / Party Face / Party Heart
Traits: Trustworthy [1], Exposed to Awfulness [C], Magical Lineage [D]
Drawbacks: Sheltered
Terendelev Scale: Cunning
Presumed Mythic Path: Archmage
*Spoiler: Description:*
Show

Tali is tall and svelte, with fair complexion, blue eyes, and long blonde haired pulled back into a braid. Many would call her beautiful and indeed she has an easy, alluring smile and a natural charm that that are difficult to resist. She wears tailored clothes in the latest fashions that subtly conceal brutal scars on her wrists and stomach and ankles, self-conscious about letting others see them. 

In general she goes unarmed, though if things are likely to get rough she does occasionally wear a dagger as a deterrent.

*Spoiler: Personality:*
Show

Tali is a confident and charming young woman with a usually cheerful and light-hearted demeanour that makes her approachable and easy to trust, always quick with a compliment or reassurance, and with an almost prescient tact that lets her neatly sidestep any sudden conversational minefields. Such are her powers of persuasion that it's a rare day when she doesn't manage to talk others round to doing things her way.

In all things Tali aspires to be better. Curious and Diligent, Tali harbours a love of learning and is willing to try just about anything. Whether that means joining in with a vigorous game of 'Kenabres Rules' or merely getting stuck into a good book, she approaches it all with an energy and enthusiasm that's downright infectious.

Despite her rough start to life her time in Kenabres has been relatively sheltered so one might think that her energy and enthusiasm might translate to a foolish impulsiveness, but this is not the case. Every decision is carefully weighed with a cunning and tactical acumen beyond her years. When the best path becomes clear she acts decisively and isn't afraid to lead from the front. Perhaps that's why others find her so easy to follow.                                                                                                              


*Spoiler: Backstory:*
Show

Y-23 Sarenith 21st.
Tali was born 2nd daughter of the Count and Contessa Arkney, a small fortified landholding just upriver of Kenabres. Her mother Timbes (originally from Kyonin) was granted the title and lands after her actions in the third crusade where she met and married the human crusader captain Kaiden Summers.

Y-23 to Y-5
Even from a young age it was clear Tali was going to be a charmer. Eager to learn, a diligent studier and with an instinctive way with people, there was no reason Tali shouldn't have a bright future ahead of her, perhaps in high government or as a diplomat. The clear favourite of her parents, that never hurt her relationship with her elder sister Miranda, her best friend and parter in mischief and the two were often inseparable growing up.

Y-5 1 Erastus
Just as the fourth crusade was winding down, a daemonic scouting party somehow made it past Arkney's defences during a party to mark the summer solstice. With the meagre household guard scattered by the suddenness and the count and countess befuddled with drink there was nothing left to prevent disaster! The guests were ritually slaughtered one by one, their entrails used to decorate the great hall, and the Count and Contessa were crucified on the hall's stout wooden gates. She never saw what happened to her sister. Tali herself was bound and impaled on a demon blade for it to drink her soul, the daemons laughing as they torched the hall and left her to her fate. She was later found unconscious on the path outside by one of the house guards, bleeding heavily from the wounds inflicted by the blade and from horrible burns on her wrists and ankles from where she'd somehow managed to free herself from her bonds. The guard saved her life, leaving her in the care of the Hospitaliers in Kenabres.

Y-5 to Y
After recovering from her coma, Tali spent many months under the care of the sisters of the the Hospitalier as she struggled to tell the waking world from her dreams, constantly reliving the night her family ended. But with the ceaseless efforts of the sisters she gradually found her way back to reality. By now officially declared dead and with her family's bank accounts emptied by parties unknown, Tali has spent the last several years in Kenabres recovering and repaying her debt to the Hospitaliers, although she is slowly coming to accept that she has little natural talent as a healer and recently has been wondering if she can't make better use of her life.




Tali won't be taking any loot, as she won't have contributed much to combat so far. The way I'm playing her is that she doesn't know her own power and her magic is coming in under stress. She'll gradually get more useful/powerful as we progress.

So far she's been mainly taking care of the NPCs, using her charm to keep Horgus's ego as minimally ruffled as possible, physically supporting Aneiva and acting as a guide for Arivishnal.

She's not a leader, but she can be the party's heart and face.

----------


## Shadowflick

Markus Dedala


*Spoiler: Description*
Show



Markus is a youngman who has spent most of his life within the city of Kenabres, and it show sin his apperance. Well groomed but practical, Markus wears the symbol of Imoedae on his gamberson, and usually has a few scrolls on his belt. Lore, reports, maps, whatever might be needed of the archives of Kenabres. Around his neck he wears a particularly striking symbol of Imoadae, slightly larger then most. He also has a few rags and oils on his belt for the sake of cleaning and polishing armor, the typical tools of a squire.




*Spoiler: Personality*
Show



A hopeful archivist and squire with dreams of being a Paladin, he strives to be a prime example of a follower of Iomedae. Kind, Honorable, Brave, but he finds himself...lacking in those at times. Nervousness and slight paranoia always whispers in his mind, and he finds himself often failing to meet his own expectations. That and of course the stigma of his darkned soul has made him a being whose been watched with a careful eye, needing to find strength in his fail to keep from falling off that cliff of despair nd darkness. But...he has hope. Hope that he might be better, and become more then who he is, cursed soul be dammed.





*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show



Markus hadnt always lived his life within the holy walls of Kenabres no, at one point in his life he lived wihin the wastes of the border, a child a cult who wished to let the demons into the mortal realm so that they might be embraced by that infernal power. In order to do this, they required a ritual, one hat needed the sarifice of a child by one's own blood. The Ritual would see the young Markus drowned within a pool of his parents blood, so that they might call forth a powerful demon to bind to the child....but as the ritual was being carried out something went wrong. As the child was pulled from the pool...he was still him? Not the Demon they sought to summon...or at least they thought, before Markus tore the heart from the chest of one of the Cultists...he ran after that, in a blur of both panic and violence...until he ran into a patrol of Paladins from Kenabres, who took him in and back to the city.

Since then, Markus in his gratitude to the paladins and believing that his fortune was a miracle from Iomedae herself, threw himself into the faith.It would help keep his resolve against certain...whispers of doubt in his mind. From the dreams of that smiling Crimson Man he saw that day. Even when he is awake, in the corner of his eye he can see it, if only for a moment. Yet, its never enough to sway him from his faith, from his studies...at least while the wards hold.

He'd study scriptures and attend ceremonies as much as he could, and dreamed of one day becoming a paladin of Iomedae herself. But, during the initiation to receive her divine gifts...he was rejected. her call did not come to him, even though he had shown such deep faith. Thus he'd try the next year. And the Next. And the Next.

And now he returns again, to the festival as a squire and archivist but with hopes of potentially being able to complete the initiation as a paladin! If only he knew how this would be the last day he would see Kenabres with any amount of hope.




*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show



https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2493338




And I'll speak in Purple!

Markus doesnt much trust himself with the loot, and will let the others handle that for now!

----------


## Spore

Fatherly Leonius tries to pull Tali into the situation.

----------


## Spore

Double post because a roll and the question if we already know what the Brazen Bull is.

(1d20+5)[*12*] going with religion but arcana is the same mod, history is +7.

----------


## DrK

In the local area the Brazen Bull is only DC10 to know it all refer to cultists of Baphomet the Minotaur headed demon lord

----------


## Spore

I am not mad at the players, I understand you want to RP your disposition, but Leonius would have to put a foot down here.

----------


## RCgothic

No worries. As a returning player I'm possibly a little more attached to Aneiva and Arivishnial at least.

I somehow think Aneiva at least isn't going to want to wait. She's feisty and wants to find out what happened to her wife. I don't think Horgus will want to stay with the mongrelfolk either. But Arivishnial might be intrigued enough to stay put.

I don't blame Leonius for being grumpy, but similarly Tali is going to be empathetic.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Since you know Horgus better being a returning player, do you think he would agree with carrying Aneiva if it helps speed the escape of underground faster?

I mean, it is in his best interest. Granted, bringing them means we may have to worry about them being attacked.

----------


## RCgothic

No, he's probably too selfish. But I've just realised I have _mount_ on my spell list, so a solution presents itself. :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

Sorry for posting in the IC thread accidentally. What I meant to say OOC was:

I kind of like how that little scene played out.  :Small Smile: 

Btw Starbuck, your avatar has a big photobucket watermark across it. IMGBB doesn't do that if you'd prefer it without:
*Spoiler*
Show


https://i.ibb.co/k6Qy3bD/starbucklittle.png

----------


## Spore

Seira might want zo put on the MW chain shirt for scouting.

----------


## In4Dimensions

> Seira might want to put on the MW chain shirt for scouting.


True; good point.

----------


## RCgothic

Sorry Spore, I'm not deliberately trying to have Tali contradict Leonius at every turn. :Small Eek: 

As a mechanic I'm not sure scouting works very well in play by post. We have to stop and wait for them to go and come back. And if it's something that could have been resolved in one post we should just generally specify that that person is leading the party by X distance so that they immediately report back.

----------


## Spore

I agree, but I know DrK for a while. I expect he knows how to respond in order not to slow down progress.

----------


## Shadowflick

Im gonna try and have Markus bind a spirit, technically his first time doing it so playing it more as a sudden thing (But still going to offer séance bonuses because there, you know, good.) Not sure what I have access to here though

----------


## DrK

@ U-b

The slope does not impede running or movement
Its not a massive slope, but enough to give them an advantage

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Im gonna try and have Markus bind a spirit, technically his first time doing it so playing it more as a sudden thing (But still going to offer séance bonuses because there, you know, good.) Not sure what I have access to here though


The FAQ says the normal spirits should usually be available unless DM disagrees
https://www.d20pfsrd.com/alternative...lasses/medium/

"There might be times where you dont have access to all six legends, but a medium, either PC or NPC, should generally be able to access a legend if they can come up with a good conceptual tie between the legend and a location he can find or even set up himself. "

Personally, this underground area seems appropriate for Champion, Guardian, and Trickster. If you do it where we talked to the leader of those mutants, Marshal seems likely.

----------


## DrK

> The FAQ says the normal spirits should usually be available unless DM disagrees
> https://www.d20pfsrd.com/alternative...lasses/medium/
> 
> "There might be times where you dont have access to all six legends, but a medium, either PC or NPC, should generally be able to access a legend if they can come up with a good conceptual tie between the legend and a location he can find or even set up himself. "
> 
> Personally, this underground area seems appropriate for Champion, Guardian, and Trickster. If you do it where we talked to the leader of those mutants, Marshal seems likely.


Im not super familiar with medium but Id say those 3 would be suitable for the accessible spirits in these caves

----------


## Spore

How tall are the caves? Would it be possible to air drop an angry barbarian in their midst?

----------


## DrK

> How tall are the caves? Would it be possible to air drop an angry barbarian in their midst?


About 20 ft tall at this point, though curious to see how youll air drop in

----------


## In4Dimensions

*@Spore*, do you wanna cast Bless or should I?

----------


## Spore

> *@Spore*, do you wanna cast Bless or should I?


Not that important imho. Your slots are fewer, but I can convert mine into healing. I feel we should cover each other with Protection from Chaos/Evil to prevent mind control so leave a slot open until the very last.

----------


## In4Dimensions

> Not that important imho. Your slots are fewer, but I can convert mine into healing. I feel we should cover each other with Protection from Chaos/Evil to prevent mind control so leave a slot open until the very last.


Ill do it, then.

----------


## DrK

@ U-B

If you are sneaking ahead please make the stealth roll here to creep within charge range

----------


## u-b

If no strong objections to Gashur's plan, stealth roll: (1d20+5)[*8*]

UPD: Well, with no illumination, Gashur should be safe at 60+ feet and he needs to only get to within 40 feet, so he might be spotted somewhere between these ranges. Or maybe the guys roll low too - range penalties are on Gashur's side, after all.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Nice montage of summoning a warrior spirit.

So, due to being a Fiend Keeper, will all your spirits be so blood thirsty?

Wish either of my classes had stealth, although my race substitution turns dim light miss chance to be 50% (beyond the veil).

----------


## In4Dimensions

Initiative roll: (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## RCgothic

DrK already rolled initiative. Order of actions is in the IC. :Small Wink:

----------


## In4Dimensions

> DrK already rolled initiative. Order of actions is in the IC.


Ah, gotcha. Thanks!

----------


## Shadowflick

Yep! Each of the spirits are probably going to be a bit like that, might work on trying to tie some themes to them though...or more solid descriptors. Also, Dont forget your Seance Boon! +2 to melee damage rolls.

Also, did we ever get some equipment? Just like, simple weapons...some padded armor. I think I missed that. Not that Markus is gonna help much here in the first round

----------


## Spore

> Also, Dont forget your Seance Boon! +2 to melee damage rolls.


Does this have a range? And is it for everyone? I'll enjoy it as a onehanded blade user, does it come with a bit of implied gore?

----------


## DrK

> Yep! Each of the spirits are probably going to be a bit like that, might work on trying to tie some themes to them though...or more solid descriptors. Also, Dont forget your Seance Boon! +2 to melee damage rolls.
> 
> Also, did we ever get some equipment? Just like, simple weapons...some padded armor. I think I missed that. Not that Markus is gonna help much here in the first round


You had level 1 starting wealth to kit yourselves out

----------


## Shadowflick

Thanks DrK!

And yea there's no range, as long as you were generally around during his little spirit summoning you get to enjoy the +2! Fluff wise, it's a bit of enhanced viciousness

----------


## Starbuck_II

Well, when I start my turn, I will activate my rage song for more boosts.

I like darkvision, makes these dark areas visible.

----------


## Spore

Just to get this straight, we have Seancé, Raging Song and Bless going?

----------


## Shadowflick

Seems like it

----------


## DrK

Very team oriented party there of buffs and helps to each other

----------


## Shadowflick

Yea, Cleric + Bloodsong + Various Seance boosts might be a good combo party. Now we just need a cavalier for teamwork bonuses

----------


## Spore

> Yea, Cleric + Bloodsong + Various Seance boosts might be a good combo party. Now we just need a cavalier for teamwork bonuses


We do have an inquisitor starting with teamwork feats at 3rd level I believe unless Monster Tactician trades that away or limits it to her summons.

But I enjoy the strategy involved, because unlike other groups where the buffs are just thrown out, here it adds to at least my interpretation of Iomedae and Kenabres attracting focussed people who have a bit of a background in military, even if half the buffs are just savages foaming at the mouth.

Question for the DM though: I never played with Raging Song.

1) Can I choose to forgo the bonus (for the current active song) in order to cast spells? With the drawback that the current song does no longer affect me and needs to be recast?

2) And does the Song affect Channel Energy? One can interpret it both as an intense focus of divine energy, or merely being a divine channel/vessel.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> We do have an inquisitor starting with teamwork feats at 3rd level I believe unless Monster Tactician trades that away or limits it to her summons.
> 
> But I enjoy the strategy involved, because unlike other groups where the buffs are just thrown out, here it adds to at least my interpretation of Iomedae and Kenabres attracting focussed people who have a bit of a background in military, even if half the buffs are just savages foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Question for the DM though: I never played with Raging Song.
> 
> 1) Can I choose to forgo the bonus (for the current active song) in order to cast spells? With the drawback that the current song does no longer affect me and needs to be recast?
> 
> 2) And does the Song affect Channel Energy? One can interpret it both as an intense focus of divine energy, or merely being a divine channel/vessel.


You choose to accept the benefit each round. So, you'll have to refuse the round you want to cast. You can accept the next round.

"If a raging song affects allies, when the skald begins a raging song and at the start of each allys turn in which they can hear the raging song, the skalds allies must decide whether to accept or refuse its effects. This is not an action. Unconscious allies automatically accept the song. If accepted, the raging songs effects last for that allys turn or until the song ends, whichever comes first."

----------


## DrK

What Starbuck said so its a round by round and you chose for the whole round
- channel energy would be similar to casting a spell or taking focused actions so that would be a round youd have to turn down the raging song benefits

----------


## Spore

As usual reading the card explains the card reading the ability explains the ability. I am going to have a lot of fun describing the various things Leonius gets amped up about during Raging Song turns.

----------


## In4Dimensions

> We do have an inquisitor starting with teamwork feats at 3rd level I believe unless Monster Tactician trades that away or limits it to her summons.


I do get teamwork feats, and I eventually gain the ability to grant them to my summons, but I dont get the ability to share them with you guys. Solo Tactics treats my allies as though they shared my teamwork feats for the purposes of my own bonuses; you dont really get anything out of the ability.

----------


## u-b

> Well, when I start my turn, I will activate my rage song for more boosts.


I'm interested in knowing how this would interact with Gashur's own abilities. Specifically...



> If an ally has her own rage class ability (such as barbarians rage, bloodragers bloodrage, or skalds inspired rage), she may use the Strength, Constitution, and Will saving throw bonuses, as well as AC penalties, based on her own ability and level instead of those from the skald (still suffering no fatigue afterward).


Unchained barbarian has rage, all right, but he has no strength and constitution bonueses while at it. So, would it be correct to say that...
1. Gashur will not really benefit from using the bonuses based on his own abilities as only Will save and AC will be affected.
2. But he can freely stack his own rage with inspired rage as they are not the same thing and the types of bonuses provided are different.

----------


## DrK

Like blood rager or normal one he can choose the song bonus or his own. They wouldnt stack 
But the song at least gives him free rounds

----------


## u-b

> Like blood rager or normal one he can choose the song bonus or his own. They wouldnt stack


I mean, the normal barbarian _does_ have Str/Con bonuses while raging. Unchained barbarian has all the other sorts of bonuses not listed in  _Inspired Rage (Su)_. Can I choose to have all of them as per a normal rage, including temp hit points?

----------


## Starbuck_II

I mean, less AC penalty seems to be real benefit. But yeah, Skald wasn't designed for unchained Barb.

Really, the bonuses are minor for allies till I can share my rage powers at lv 4 (lv 3 Skald). But I can help you save rounds.

----------


## DrK

> I mean, the normal barbarian _does_ have Str/Con bonuses while raging. Unchained barbarian has all the other sorts of bonuses not listed in  _Inspired Rage (Su)_. Can I choose to have all of them as per a normal rage, including temp hit points?


You can either apply the Inspired song or your normal Rage. So if you choose to use the inspired song you get all the pros/cons, if you want to use the inspired song for your Rage then apply all you rage beneifits/penalties but its a case of not mixing and matching the different abilities

----------


## Starbuck_II

Darn, now I roll a 1...

dice gods are angry at me.

----------


## Shadowflick

juuuuust in case im going to let the Demon take 1 point of influence and use a spirit boost in case this fails. If 15 is enough, go ahead and ignore it!

(1d6)[*1*]

welp.

----------


## Spore

> Darn, now I roll a 1...
> 
> dice gods are angry at me.


Maybe because you are simping for that....thing?! Iomedae deliver me from this... :Small Wink:

----------


## DrK

To clarify, the 3 mongrelfolk moved into melee after the map went up 
It was just me being lazy and not paying multiple maps

Although I believe they are now dead sadly

Edit: yup, between angry Troglodyte and Leonius the 2 mongrelfolk are killed so Markus and Mong are in melee with Wenduag the last one left

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Maybe because you are simping for that....thing?! Iomedae deliver me from this...


I'm fine with that lol
She seems strong, my god is cool with that.

----------


## Spore

As a player I am very fine with trying to convince the enemy to give up, In character I feel obligated to RP at least a bit of surface dweller bigotry with my cleric who had never to struggle being accepted or for basic necessities.

----------


## Shadowflick

Oof...downed to -4

----------


## Spore

Dex Poison. (1d20+5)[*7*]

Also the attack was aimed at Markus, you are fine.

----------


## Shadowflick

I Am Markus >->

----------


## Spore

Oh....yea...

Would you be okay with me rewriting my post @DrK? My character kinda has a helper syndrome/regret flaw that would make it more logical to help the downed character than push the attack.

----------


## DrK

> Oh....yea...
> 
> Would you be okay with me rewriting my post @DrK? My character kinda has a helper syndrome/regret flaw that would make it more logical to help the downed character than push the attack.


Yes that is fine
Itll take a while to get all the names and PCs lined up

----------


## Starbuck_II

That is a strong lizard.

Is it a full rd action to feed Marcus a goodberry like a potion or are berries easier to eat?
Just checking options.

----------


## DrK

> That is a strong lizard.
> 
> Is it a full rd action to feed Marcus a goodberry like a potion or are berries easier to eat?
> Just checking options.


I think it would be the same as a potion, you'd have to help him chew it, or chop it up into quarters... no choking hazards here

----------


## Shadowflick

Thanks for the assist! Now at -2

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Thanks for the assist! Now at -2


Are you including the Con bonus from Rage song? That should bring you to 0 or higher. (that should boost you by 2 hps)
Remember you auto accept Rage Song while unconscious can't refuse it.
"This is not an action. Unconscious allies automatically accept the song"


I had my familiar attack, but I just realized I could have him touch you and give you fast hea 1l for a rd or two.
Not sure which was better move but oh well.

----------


## Spore

I would appreciate at least getting a single combat round down in a normal posting week, if possible. I kind of enjoyed the pace at the start.

----------


## DrK

Sorry, my fault. I had a busy weekend a with a hill run and chasing the kids round. Normal service will be picking up tomorrow

----------


## In4Dimensions

> I would appreciate at least getting a single combat round down in a normal posting week, if possible. I kind of enjoyed the pace at the start.


Sorry about that. I just moved into my dorm and have had some hectic past days, but things should be calmer from here on out.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Will save (DC 13): (1d20+6)[*11*] against Doom.

Edit: failed

How far away (in feet) are the two humans from Seira?

----------


## DrK

> Will save (DC 13): [roll0] against Doom.
> 
> Edit: failed
> 
> How far away (in feet) are the two humans from Seira?


Unlucky
The cultists are in s6 t7 so 15ft from Seira at the doorway

Edit 

Also that is a very very dead cave lizard from the wrath of Gashur

----------


## Starbuck_II

Trying to decide next action.

Wenduag is closer but casters can be dangerous if not dealt with.

Is the dead lizard difficult terrain or easy to move past (since he is right in the doorway)?

----------


## DrK

> Trying to decide next action.
> 
> Wenduag is closer but casters can be dangerous if not dealt with.
> 
> Is the dead lizard difficult terrain or easy to move past (since he is right in the doorway)?


The dead lizard does not obstruct anything so you can run over him easily enough

----------


## Spore

Technically dragging is an action but it is movement based so I argue it could be a move action?

----------


## DrK

> Technically dragging is an action but it is movement based so I argue it could be a move action?


I'm fine with the dragging. Happens all the time in films

----------


## Spore

> I'm fine with the dragging. Happens all the time in films


Do we limit it to unconscious/disabled creatures to prevent cheese? (As in: Mong drags Leonius to the frontlines to spare him the movement) Or should we limit it to a 5ft. drag?

----------


## Shadowflick

I Rise! Back from the brink!...and hopefully wont be knocked back into it.

----------


## DrK

> Do we limit it to unconscious/disabled creatures to prevent cheese? (As in: Mong drags Leonius to the frontlines to spare him the movement) Or should we limit it to a 5ft. drag?


Normally I would just let people play as they want as the weight of a person will normally limit folk to half speed. Dragging an awake ally wouldn't be a massive advantage as that person would then be prone and generate a ton of AoOs standing up and still lose a move action. Though a devious thought  :Small Smile:

----------


## Spore

> I Rise! Back from the brink!...and hopefully wont be knocked back into it.


I assume you are granted a post to act, otherwise I see little reason why DrK stalls.

----------


## DrK

> I Rise! Back from the brink!...and hopefully wont be knocked back into it.





> I assume you are granted a post to act, otherwise I see little reason why DrK stalls.


Yes Markus can act this round. But only 2 PCs posted so far so waiting for a couple more than will do the enemies turn.

----------


## Starbuck_II

I ended rage song (I have only 4 rounds left in case I need them since I used 3 rounds) but Community Minded lets you guys keep the bonuses for 2 rounds (like Markus who needs that con to not be knocked out).

I'll use my own rage for now.

Does Markus still need healing? I can lend See-Yon to sit on his head and use healing touch for fast heal. Let me know for next round.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira will use her Step Up feat to follow the caster on its turn. If he still casts, she gets an AoO:
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d8+6)[*11*]

----------


## DrK

Step up, a cunning feat
Cast defensively (1d20+6)[*8*] vs DC17 or lose his spell and no healing for him

----------


## Starbuck_II

Unless they are hiding something in that garbage, guess that is a dead end.
Guess I'll try to get the cultist and we can deal with searching later.

----------


## DrK

Sorry if I wasnt clear
Cultist 1+2 were both killed so now everyone is dead

----------


## In4Dimensions

Im busy today with Rosh Hashanah stuff, but Ill get a post up tomorrow.

----------


## Spore

> Im busy today with Rosh Hashanah stuff, but Ill get a post up tomorrow.


Happy New Year then?

----------


## Spore

I am probably guessing you all are playing the computer game version of WotR right now but I would appreciate if we continued now.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> I am probably guessing you all are playing the computer game version of WotR right now but I would appreciate if we continued now.


Sorry, trying out the game (been lax).
I'll try to post soon.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira CLW potion: (1d8)[*2*] + potion level.

edit: has the party climbed the ladder yet, or are we on the same floor as the tiefling and woman?

----------


## DrK

> I am probably guessing you all are playing the computer game version of WotR right now but I would appreciate if we continued now.


Is the game good? I've seen it advertised but not sure my basic laptop would be capable of running it

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Is the game good? I've seen it advertised but not sure my basic laptop would be capable of running it


Yeah, still a little bit buggy though.
Many of Oracle curses seem to not add spells past 1st (Pranked adds 1st but not a few of later ones, but blackended seems to add later ones) , Wolf Curse seems to not have any drawback added, etc.

But they are slowly putting out patches.

----------


## DrK

> Yeah, still a little bit buggy though.
> Many of Oracle curses seem to not add spells past 1st (Pranked adds 1st but not a few of later ones, but blackended seems to add later ones) , Wolf Curse seems to not have any drawback added, etc.
> 
> But they are slowly putting out patches.


I'll have a look into it. Does it play a bit like Baldur's gate?

*Init* - no-one is flatfooted

Mong, Tali, Gashur
"enemies"
Leonius, Seira, Markus

----------


## u-b

Chaaarge: (1d20+13)[*22*] for (1d12+11)[*21*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, +2/+0 charge, +2/+2 focus, +0/+2 seance boon)

----------


## DrK

Which one are you charging?

----------


## u-b

> Which one are you charging?


Got distracted by my kiddo returning home before I got to edit the IC post. The one with the glaive.

----------


## RCgothic

Ah, I didn't know you were charging. Tali's action kind of cuts you of now. :Small Eek:

----------


## Spore

> Ah, I didn't know you were charging. Tali's action kind of cuts you of now.


There was no set order of actions so you may as well ask the DM to order your actions so they dont interrupt each other.

For now, I want to know if Leonius acknowledges the spell: Spellcraft (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

I think we can offer U-b if he wants to retcon his action or not

----------


## u-b

I have no problems keeping things as they currently are. I have no idea if that would be problematic for the party if/when Gashur gets his ass kicked, but totally willing to put them at risk.  :Small Amused:  No objection to a retcon per se, just that I won't initiate one.

----------


## DrK

> I have no problems keeping things as they currently are. I have no idea if that would be problematic for the party if/when Gashur gets his ass kicked, but totally willing to put them at risk.  No objection to a retcon per se, just that I won't initiate one.


thats fine with me then  :Small Smile:  Its seems a Gashur like thing to anyway

Happy to wait and see what the rest of our party do

----------


## RCgothic

I feel like I've broken things. :Small Sigh: 

Nobody has line of sight except Gashur. DC14 to recognise the door as an illusion but not too see through it.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Is it a solid door?
Because back then, they used to have those steel bars near top to see through the door but not let anyone in still.


Like this: https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=...AAAAAdAAAAABAD

Or 
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...MygfegUIARDBAQ

So, we can sort of see out.

Regardless, WILL DC14: [roll]1d20+1[/roll]

----------


## Starbuck_II

Retry this Will save DC 14 to bypass door: Now I regret dump Wisdom even if it fit character lol
*Will* - (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## Spore

> Retry this Will save DC 14 to bypass door: Now I regret dump Wisdom even if it fit character lol
> [roll0]


I suspect a demon mind controlling you in no time. That's why Leonius is reluctant in dropping his Protection from Evil for healing. This is a part where it might be necessary metagaming but a Iomedae cleric would probably know not all people have the strength of will of a cleric (or really any wisdom caster).

----------


## DrK

will save for lauging (1d20)[*7*]
Will saves for the doors when needed (3d20)[*12*][*10*][*2*](24)

EDIt: With those sort of rolls in the IC these enemies will not last long!

----------


## In4Dimensions

> I suspect a demon mind controlling you in no time. That's why Leonius is reluctant in dropping his Protection from Evil for healing. This is a part where it might be necessary metagaming but a Iomedae cleric would probably know not all people have the strength of will of a cleric (or really any wisdom caster).


To be fair, Seira has Protection from Chaos and has no healing spells.

----------


## u-b

Damage rolls: (1d4+11)[*14*] (1d4+11)[*13*] (1d4+11)[*12*]

----------


## Spore

> To be fair, Seira has Protection from Chaos and has no healing spells.


Good point. I still want to stretch our spell slots as far as we can manage. Still, we are 2nd level, 80% of cleric spells will end up in healing. But remember I do have channel positive energy. Which helps if I don't roll exclusively 1s and 2s.

It makes sense IC and OOC not to immediately heal up every minor scratch.

----------


## Starbuck_II

I want to remind you guys my familiar can heal 1-3 hp for a few times/day each (but fast heal 1 so takes long time).

Plus, I have a few good berries (1 hp).

----------


## DrK

Apologies for my absence this week. I had a lot of work issues which have kept me up all hours

----------


## u-b

> _Combat is over unless you are pursing Wenduag_


Gashur is pursuing. A post will be incoming later today.

----------


## DrK

> Gashur is pursuing. A post will be incoming later today.


Gashur is clearly channeling the troglodyte rage

----------


## Spore

> Gashur is clearly channeling the troglodyte rage


This will warrant an RP moment in a second, for now I am just in awe of the sheer damage a natural weapon build can dish out.

Also should I designate a target to get advantage on their initative roll prematurely? If so, I either pick someone with good dex (to prevent flatfooted shenanigans) or a spellcaster to shape the tempo of the battle. Likely Markus though because Seance is just that good.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Wouldn't mind saving her.

But, Gashur's kill was so cool, I'm okay with losing spider lady if we fail.

----------


## Spore

Never really used higher level wands so I assume I can cast Spiritual Weapon even though I am 3rd level? It is an expensive use but it might be necessary to survive. Plus what would Leonius roll to know Vorlesh, Hosilla and Yaniel?

----------


## u-b

> I would very much like a casting of Longstrider on old slow Leonius from Gashur, if possible.


Nope. It's personal.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Nope. It's personal.


Only a brown Fur arcanist can cast personals on others sadly.

----------


## Spore

> Only a brown Fur arcanist can cast personals on others sadly.


Side rant: If crusader clerics could've used Legion's blessing to extend personal buffs on groups (I am of course thinking about Divine Favor), Leonius would be a proper crusader. With the class as written however you waste a domain for little in return.

----------


## DrK

> Never really used higher level wands so I assume I can cast Spiritual Weapon even though I am 3rd level? It is an expensive use but it might be necessary to survive. Plus what would Leonius roll to know Vorlesh, Hosilla and Yaniel?


It would Local for Vorlesh and Yossila and History for Yaniel

----------


## Spore

History for Yaniel it is then. Can anyone else check for the other twos?

(1d20+7)[*12*]

Also I will pick up anything small and light that was not claimed and add it to "group loot" on Leonius's sheet.

----------


## DrK

> History for Yaniel it is then. Can anyone else check for the other twos?
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> Also I will pick up anything small and light that was not claimed and add it to "group loot" on Leonius's sheet.


Nope, sorry, not with that roll I'm afraid

----------


## Starbuck_II

OOh, Level 3, I'll take my Skald lv next I think.
CLW will help with wounded.

I can spam Sift to try to search everywhere?
I get negative -5 penalty but no distance penalty to search at range.

Haven't been feeling well, feverish lately.

Dang, my rolls were pretty bad with Sift.

----------


## Spore

I assume we are unable to fill our spell slots with the levelup, right?

I switched out Angelic Flesh for Shield Focus since apparently the feat required another feat as prerequisite. As such I am picking Shielded Mage now to be able to wield a weapon, a shield and cast my spells.

----------


## RCgothic

Leveled up. May not have 2nd level spells yet, but 3 new spells at this level really helps a sorcerer start to feel useful.

I very nearly took Craft Wondrous Item, but then the very first item I looked up had a spell prerequisite I was never going to have the spells known to take full advantage. Took extend spell as an investment in the future.

Edit: I've just realised Elemental Spell doesn't work the way I thought it did and a substantial part of how I imagined Tali's build going forward has collapsed. I thought it was a +0 spell (so sorry if I've been using that wrong with Acid Splash), and thought I could use more than one elemental type. It's not worthwhile to flavour my spells with the [Fire] descriptor for +1 spell level, so apologies if I've been using Acid Splash as Fire Splash without the relevant spell level increase. I don't think it's made any difference because I don't think we've fought anything with Acid Resistance.

Going to have to rethink.

----------


## Spore

> Leveled up. May not have 2nd level spells yet, but 3 new spells at this level really helps a sorcerer start to feel useful.
> 
> I very nearly took Craft Wondrous Item, but then the very first item I looked up had a spell prerequisite I was never going to have the spells known to take full advantage. Took extend spell as an investment in the future.
> 
> Edit: I've just realised Elemental Spell doesn't work the way I thought it did and a substantial part of how I imagined Tali's build going forward has collapsed. I thought it was a +0 spell (so sorry if I've been using that wrong with Acid Splash), and thought I could use more than one elemental type. It's not worthwhile to flavour my spells with the [Fire] descriptor for +1 spell level, so apologies if I've been using Acid Splash as Fire Splash without the relevant spell level increase. I don't think it's made any difference because I don't think we've fought anything with Acid Resistance.
> 
> Going to have to rethink.


The roundabout way is going Draconic Sorcerer 1/Evoker Wizard x, but I don't think you envisioned Tali as a scholar of sorts?

You could ask DrK to give her the Crossblooded archetype (Elemental Fire and Dragon Red or Brass or Gold), then you can shift over any elemental spell to fire for free AND get +1 damage per die rolled. Switch your first level claws for Blood Havoc to add another damage regardless of die to your damage inflicted. Find an acid bottle as a spell focus for Acid Splash for another +1.

Enjoy a 1d3+3 cantrip (+1 Blood Havoc, +1 acid bottle, +1 Bloodline). Dealing 4-7 damage as a touch attack is very respectable. If you get Spell Focus (Evocation) and Varisian Tattoo (Evocation), you get Dancing Lights as bonus cantrip (meh) and +1 to DC (yay) and +1 to caster levels of evocations (which is huge early on). This would result in Burning Hands for 4d4+8 fire damage. If you get Spell Specialization on 5 (or the feat now, and the tattoo at 5th), you get another +2 caster level on one evocation spell. I'd go for that on 5 to pick Scorching Ray to immediately have two rays firing for 4d6+4 damage (since at 5, burning hands will be capped out anyway).

The drawback is suffering -2 to will saves and delaying your spells known so you receive your 2nd level spells at 5, which is a huge hit, I must admit.

Another way is going Elemental Sorcerer with Blood Havoc. which deals less damage, but has more utility since it removes the drawbacks of crossblooded.

----------


## Spore

Is everything alright with everyone?

----------


## DrK

> Is everything alright with everyone?


My fault. Work has ben busier than expected of late so been limiting forum time. Its sad but come and goes in waves

----------


## RCgothic

Still here. Thinking about what to change in my build, appreciate the advice.

----------


## DrK

> Still here. Thinking about what to change in my build, appreciate the advice.


On the elemental spell side if she wants it to be +0 for change to "FIRE" that would be fine with me

----------


## RCgothic

Thanks, that gets Tali back on track.  :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

Are they arcane or divine scrolls? Thinking of the Bear's Endurance which could be either. Or do you not make a distinction?

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Is everything alright with everyone?


Mostly, having some stomache weakness, but mostly fine, just sort of energy drained. Could be a bug.

----------


## DrK

> Are they arcane or divine scrolls? Thinking of the Bear's Endurance which could be either. Or do you not make a distinction?


I don't normally make the distinction. 


@ ALL

Are you collecting the three NPCs and handing Wenduag over then heading up to the city proper?

----------


## RCgothic

Yes, I think that makes sense.

----------


## Shadowflick

Sorry about inactivity! Had mid terms happening and...yea, those just...suck hard.

On the bright side, Markus can now talk to his demon buddy! Wonderful

----------


## u-b

> added stuff to "party loot" on my sheet.


Please add (Gashur) somewhere in there as they are on my sheet as well.




> Are you collecting the three NPCs and handing Wenduag over then heading up to the city proper?


Gashur would want a 10-minute observation before letting people outside. That should give us a rough idea of how things are in the town.

----------


## Spore

Any objections on me using the sword for now? Tactically it would make sense to use it on someone with more attack bonus and damage potential, and Leonius would accept this in character as well as OOC.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong would love to use it, if you don't mind.

----------


## Spore

> Mong would love to use it, if you don't mind.


Aight, then you shall bear what I assume is Yaniel's sword.

----------


## u-b

Let's see if Gashur can say something about those dog like demonic beasts...
Know (planes) (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## DrK

> Let's see if Gashur can say something about those dog like demonic beasts...
> Know (planes) [roll0]


Scaly demon dog is all Gashur knows sadly

----------


## Starbuck_II

I guess, Mong isn't one to shy from fight plus try new sword out.
Will post in character soon.

Hope these aren't like legendary demons dogs lol

----------


## DrK

Sorry, been ill for the past week. Recovering now but will take some time to catch up. Please bear with me.

----------


## RCgothic

Ranged touch attack critical confirmation in case the readied action goes off: (1d20+3)[*8*] damage (1d3+3)[*6*]

Edit: oh well  :Small Red Face:

----------


## u-b

Reflexes: (1d20+3)[*4*] vs 14 and (1d20+3)[*8*] vs 15

----------


## u-b

Let us confirm: (1d20+8)[*19*] for (1d12+13)[*25*] more

----------


## RCgothic

Squish!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

Squish indeed! That is one very, very, very dead demonic hell hound

----------


## In4Dimensions

Reflex saves: (1d20+2)[*10*] vs DC 14 and (1d20+2)[*13*] vs DC 15. My Shake It Off feat (+Solo Tactics) grants +1 to saving throws for each adjacent ally, if that matters.

Edit: ouch!

----------


## Spore

Not sure who this "Lucius" fellow is, but I'll roll a save for Leonius.

(1d20+1)[*3*]

----------


## Spore

Oh, there's two saves, alright. Next one for the higher DC.

(1d20+1)[*21*]

----------


## DrK

> Not sure who this "Lucius" fellow is, but I'll roll a save for Leonius.
> 
> [roll0]


My phone's auto correct was not a fan!

So the lead two- headed dog is very very dead. If Mong can finish off the remaining one that will be combat over!

----------


## Starbuck_II

Sorry, been absent, rolling now
Mong Reflex: (1d20+3)[*15*] VS DC 14 for 11 fire (or 5 if I save)

See-yon reflex: (1d20+5)[*19*] VS DC 14 for 11 fire (or 0 if I save)

----------


## Starbuck_II

Forgot the DC two headed dog's fire:
Mong (1d20+3)[*21*] DC 15 for 7 fire (3 if save)
See-yon (1d20+5)[*24*] DC 15 for 7 fire (0 if save)

----------


## Spore

Channel Energy (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

> Channel Energy (2d6)[9]


Gashur is now 14/30.

----------


## Spore

> Gashur is now 14/30.


Speaking of which I would appreciate some kind of list with your maximum and current HP.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Gashur is now 14/30.


If we have time to rest, I can let my birdy fast heal 1 you for a few rounds. 

My hps:
Normally 23 max, current hp 23 after the healing (I was missing only 7)
But With ragesong it can be higher temporarily (35) from Con bonus. .

----------


## RCgothic

*31*! Well that ought to do it. :Small Cool:

----------


## Starbuck_II

Dang, nice diplomacy check.
Guess, you win with library over manor.

----------


## Spore

Someone with more reason than zeal do the diplomancing this time.

----------


## In4Dimensions

I can get a post up tomorrow; unfortunately, I've been feeling a little under the weather and thus haven't been posting as often as I'd like to.

----------


## u-b

Gashur _does_ have "more reason than zeal", but I do not believe you had the case of near-zero zeal in mind writing it...

----------


## RCgothic

Tali will have a go at talking them down.

----------


## DrK

Apologies all, I've had some issues in work/home life so have been off the forums. I should be returning in the next week. I appreciate the patience and hope people have been enjoying he Wheel of Time

----------


## Spore

> Gashur _does_ have "more reason than zeal", but I do not believe you had the case of near-zero zeal in mind writing it...


I was talking about Leonius to be honest. Leonius would lob their head right off if they so much as harmed an innocent.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali and Leonius sure do disagree a lot.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Spore

Not an issue as long as we players dont disagree similarly. But truth be told I dont really know what to do now.

----------


## Starbuck_II

I don't remember about the Tower description.

I know, books with magic at library.
Defender's heart likely has group bunkering down.
Reward at Manor.

But what does book version of Tower offer. I forgot what the blind guy told us.

----------


## RCgothic

Edit: not sure which tower you mean

----------


## Starbuck_II

The Tower of Estrod, 'Arivishnal said,  "What of the Tower of Estrod or the Blackwing Library"' when talking to the two crusaders. 

He told us he wanted to go to the library before in Mongrel camps, but this is the first he mentioned of the tower I think.

----------


## DrK

He hadnt discussed the Tower of Estrod previously but you all know it was a tall tower where the Head of the Riftwardens lives. So its the home of a senior mage and head mage of the keepers of the wardstones

----------


## u-b

> ...the eager troglodyte...


...is now the half-orc. Unfortunately, this stuff does not last forever and, having decided that we still have business here in the city, I think it is going to be a far longer day than Gashur has originally expected...

----------


## Spore

I know it is a spell, but for now Leonius does rather see Gashur as a warrior and "doer" rather than a thinker. In a very optimistic sense, that is.

----------


## u-b

> Gashur reaches the broken doors, each one some 15ft tall of iron wood emblazoned with heraldry of angels and dragons battling demons. The left hand one is ajar, hanging off shattered hinges...


What would be Gashur's expectations about the possibility to get in, either by squeezing between the doors, forcing the damaged door open, or otherwise?

----------


## DrK

He would have to open one of the doors (a move action) they are heavy but not locked 
Or he could hunt around the side for a crack in the side of the great hall

----------


## Starbuck_II

If he hasn't notice us, can I get a surprise attack with my bow? (wanted to ask before posting it)

----------


## DrK

Yes, Anyone who sneaks into a suitable position can be readied for a surprise round (either a standard or a move action)

----------


## Spore

How would you rule "prebuffing" in this situation? I want to pull a spell off, but I understand loud intonation of a prayer is needed to cast a spell.

----------


## u-b

You can always do it as your action in the surprise round and we can agree you go first. I wonder who would want to open the doors because Gashur would rather charge in.

----------


## In4Dimensions

> You can always do it as your action in the surprise round and we can agree you go first. I wonder who would want to open the doors because Gashur would rather charge in.


Seira could open the doors.

----------


## DrK

With the impending threat of toasted librarians any pre-buffs would be the suprise round action
So please post your surprise round actions and roll for Initiative

----------


## DrK

Had 3 players post, when one more posts Ill move onto the next round

----------


## Spore

I might kill myself this turn by saying so, but the cultist attacking Leonius has crit and I do not see you rolling the crit anywhere.

----------


## DrK

> I might kill myself this turn by saying so, but the cultist attacking Leonius has crit and I do not see you rolling the crit anywhere.


Very honest of you (1d20+4)[*12*] extra dam (2d4+3)[*8*]


@ U-0B 
What negative was poor Gashur reduced to?

----------


## u-b

> What negative was poor Gashur reduced to?


Exactly -1 as per the sheet.

----------


## Spore

Guess I am rolling to stabilize instead of moving then (1d20-1)[*16*] vs DC 10 (Con check, so +2, then -3)

----------


## DrK

> Exactly -1 as per the sheet.


Not to bad then

----------


## RCgothic

This doesn't seem to be going well.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Starbuck_II

Okay, if I start a Ragesong, you'll gain Con +2 worth of additional hps (so 3? since we level 3) so Gashur should awake?

I know you can't refuse my song while unconscious.

Then again, I can't attack if I do that. But with my new feat I'll gain fast heal while singing (which I'll need since that turn hurt).

How about Leonius, will my ragesong help enough for him to stand? 

Ooh, and all the prisoners will get +2 Str. And the badger!


We need to get some magic bling and up our defenses. Maybe rob a magic store... for the greater good.

----------


## u-b

> Okay, if I start a Ragesong, you'll gain Con +2 worth of additional hps (so 3? since we level 3) so Gashur should awake?
> 
> I know you can't refuse my song while unconscious.


Yes, but not sure about it working on a fatigued target. Gashur has raged for one round, so he technically is.

----------


## DrK

This fight is proving tougher than I had expecte from the way it was writen. Although unlucky dice rolls from you and lucky dice rolls from me may have helped

Chaleb is very injured though so the badger may be able to do him in!

----------


## u-b

> This fight is proving tougher than I had expecte from the way it was writen.


Well, the fact that we were at half health has surely contributed. If Gashur had the prescience to know he would be hit for the exact amount, he might have used his only potion of CLW. Also, a note to self: next time ask who is armed with what, because it matters.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Yes, but not sure about it working on a fatigued target. Gashur has raged for one round, so he technically is.


It doesn't seem to have that limitation of no work on fatigued, but you'd still have fatigue penalty to Str I guess so you'd get a net 0 to Str bonus. Luckily, fatigue doesn't lower Con just Str/Dex.
I'd suggest using your action to drink your potion or something lol


So, assuming we survive, we should rest?
I mean, I know Horgus wants us to guide him to his home and Ebon Tower thingy is in danger but we are wiped out.
Just like camp in the library maybe?

Whose turn is it now, is it ours?

----------


## DrK

Yup, its the turn of all the PCs

----------


## Spore

> Well, the fact that we were at half health has surely contributed. If Gashur had the prescience to know he would be hit for the exact amount, he might have used his only potion of CLW. Also, a note to self: next time ask who is armed with what, because it matters.


Add to that the fact of player error, and we are where we are. I wanted to channel energy, but I was counting on not only hitting, but taking out the enemy cultist. The fact that the enemy hit twice for good damage was not part of my expectations.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Messed up my damage roll - should be (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## DrK

Its a better round for the PCs sorry i've been slow. I will update over the weekened

----------


## RCgothic

> On the elemental spell side if she wants it to be +0 for change to "FIRE" that would be fine with me


I've just realised how I was casting elemental spell at +0 before being granted this generous dispensation. I have a trait that reduces metamagic costs by one! So that all works out.

Also d&d3.5 energy substitution had no metamagic level increase, so that was just unnecessarily confusing all around.

Also, yay! Cultists defeated!  :Small Cool:

----------


## Starbuck_II

Gashur still needs to be healed. As soon as I stop singing he falls unconscious again.
I can hand him a good berry, but he need to do something lol

----------


## Spore

I just want to point out that giving the cleric a potion should be enough to get anyone healed up by me

----------


## u-b

Well, if Gashur is not out right away (i.e. the rage is maintained), he drinks the only potion he has for (1d8+1)[*3*]. He lets the others tend to Leonius.

----------


## Starbuck_II

I have a secondary plan.
I maintain ragesong another round (I can use a goodberry to suspend it so it doesn't end, at cost I'm nauseated after for some time). I send my familiar using his last Heavenly touch giving Gashur fast heal 1 for 3 rds (so I can end song in 3 rds and Gashur won't pass out).
Gashur since Gashur's health is fine, he uses potion on Cleric.

My familiar can't use Heavenly touch on Leonius, fast heal only works on healing above 0 (at least that was forum consensus previously). And Leonius is in negatives. 

But I'm open to any other plans.

----------


## u-b

> Well, if Gashur is not out right away (i.e. the rage is maintained), he drinks the only potion he has...


That's not conditional on any other plans. If Gashur _can_ drink it, he _does_ drink it before we discuss it. You'll have to fish another potion out of Leonius' gear.

----------


## Spore

Channel Energy (2d6)[*9*]

Cure Light Wounds on self (1d8+3)[*10*]

Cure Light Wounds on the worst injured party member (I assume Mong)

----------


## Spore

CLW on worst injured member (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## RCgothic

I'd like to preserve relations with all of the NPCs because I think it very likely there'll be plot payoff for doing so. Yes, Gwerm's unpleasant and difficult to get along with. But it's likely the crusade will need his resources. I don't think assaulting him is wise.

I'm not one to go "my character stops your character," but Tali thinks less of Leonius after this.

----------


## u-b

> CLW on worst injured member (1d8+3)[11]


I would strongly want one for Gashur to bring him from 11/30 to 22/30. Mong, at least, was able to _do_ something without dropping out.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong is fine, you should heal the other orc Gashur.
While I was singing I healed from my feat.
I am out of spells/songs though. So I'll not be as strong.

I feel we should rest here, we almost lost 2 guys.

I mean, I still have my sword/bow if we must press on.

While I understand Leonius frustration, I'd prefer if we didn't assault him lol

----------


## u-b

Gashur will have 26/30 with all the healing, has two rounds of rage and two pops of alter self, so he is good to go. He's definitely not resting in the city as he does not expect it to do any good.

----------


## RCgothic

I think we should keep going to Gwerm's manor.

From there I think we should give him a choice:

1) Escorted to the nearest gate and no further - we have other objectives to attend to in the city.
2) He can continue to accompany us whilst we complete our other objectives to rally the survivors and find out how the wardstone was defeated.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Well, I guess no died so we can handle one more battle.

We should send the librarians to Defenders Heart. We go with Horgus to his home, dropping him off.
Releasing Horgus should help with Leonius's blood pressure.

----------


## Spore

Tell me if I need to roll damage or hit to punch Gwerm. I am purely doing this for RP reasons, not to injure him.

----------


## Spore

Reflex for the old man (1d20+1)[*5*]

Disregard.

----------


## DrK

Leonius misses, but the badger, clarly driven by the old celestial vs finedish grudge match kills the summoned fire beetle! So for the others players to act the fire beetle is dead if they want to race upstairs

----------


## u-b

I have no idea where Gashur is at this time. He does not seem to be invited in the original conversation or mentioned after that. If he is around, he will advance until he sees something alive or animate.

----------


## DrK

> I have no idea where Gashur is at this time. He does not seem to be invited in the original conversation or mentioned after that. If he is around, he will advance until he sees something alive or animate.


I would assume he is with the party as everyone went with Aneiva to check out her house. So he would be milling the in the street outisde, being alert and looking out for danger

----------


## Starbuck_II

Darn, he wears nice armor and shoot missiles, pretty trained dude.

----------


## RCgothic

Forgot to roll reflex against the now dead beetle:
(1d20+4)[*21*]

Edit: didn't matter actually, I have Damage Resistance 5 (Fire). 4 fire damage doesn't even singe Tali, neither does 2.

----------


## DrK

> Darn, he wears nice armor and shoot missiles, pretty trained dude.


Think of the loot!




> Forgot to roll reflex against the now dead beetle:
> [roll0]
> 
> Edit: didn't matter actually, I have Damage Resistance 5 (Fire). 4 fire damage doesn't even singe Tali, neither does 2.


Wow, way to put down my poor bad guy  :Small Smile:  But always good news when you let the attack literally wash over you

----------


## Starbuck_II

Thank you Leonius for the CLW.

Mong does need more armor.

Nat 1...that sucked lol

----------


## DrK

Apologies for the delay on the update, I've moved on a round. 

Badger gets an AoO for the spell casting, Mong needs a will save Vs charm person

----------


## Starbuck_II

Well, he is currently being threatened by our ally the badger so I get +5 to save according to Charm.

Well Versed class feature gives +4 if language dependent and Charm is since you need to speak language to work I think. 
If not lower my save by 4.
(1d20+11)[*20*] vs DC 14

W00t, I succeeded.

----------


## DrK

That does not bode well for the orcish spellcasting criminal

----------


## RCgothic

Wow magic (fire) missile is punchy with an extra +2 behind it! Rolling well on the d4s doesn't hurt either.

That's my last level 1 spell for today. After this I'm down to Fire Splash.

----------


## DrK

> Wow magic (fire) missile is punchy with an extra +2 behind it! Rolling well on the d4s doesn't hurt either.
> 
> That's my last level 1 spell for today. After this I'm down to Fire Splash.


Ouch, that was painful though! Good use of the angry flaming missiles

Also, apologies for the recent quiet, its been crazy at work and has impacted all of my Forum games

----------


## Starbuck_II

I am going on Vacation Friday so will be posting infrequently then.
If I don't post and we still in battle by my turn, have me total defense.

----------


## DrK

> I am going on Vacation Friday so will be posting infrequently then.
> If I don't post and we still in battle by my turn, have me total defense.


Will do. I hope you are going somewhere nice

----------


## In4Dimensions

Badger AoO (Bite):
(1d20+3)[*9*]
(1d3)[*1*]

----------


## DrK

Botched attack roll (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Spore

AoO (1d20+4)[*24*] (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## Spore

Come on baby, a crit!

(1d20+4)[*13*] and (1d8+2)[*5*]

----------


## RCgothic

Yay! 2nd level spells at last! :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

> Yay! 2nd level spells at last!


Big question is what spell does she choose?

----------


## RCgothic

> Big question is what spell does she choose?


Burning Arc. I'm building her as a bit of a blaster. :Small Cool:

----------


## Starbuck_II

i'm back to internet:

Hmm, sadly the armor was an illusion.

I think I'll grab one of those fire resist potions (fire is deadly sometimes). 
I could use the Ransuer, but I already have a magic sword.
We can sell it probably.

Level 4: 
I think Skald.
Rage Power I think Celestial Blood, Lesser (While raging, the barbarians melee attacks are considered good-aligned weapons for the purpose of bypassing damage reduction. Furthermore, the barbarian deals an additional 1d6 points of damage when she damages an evil outsider with a melee attack)
So anyone accepting gets this as well. Should help us kill these fiends.

Spell I think Expenditious Retreat as movement sometimes wasn't enough.

----------


## Spore

Remember Half-elfs can count as humans for favored class boni, so you can pick another first level spell if you want now, which ups the utility side of a sorcerer tremendously after some time.

@Starbuck

Remember you can get 2nd level spells now.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Nah, I'm only Skald 3 now (like a sorcerer I have to wait till Skald 4 for 2nd). 

I think I'll wait till Skald 6 (for a 2nd rage power before I start leveling more Bloodrager)
Favored class benefit of +1 rds for song really helps.

Ooh, forgot I get +1 stat, I'll take Str (move 15 to 16).

I can now intimidate or diplomacy with song drunks (of all types), animals, and magic beasts. So, if we can get our enemies drunk I can talk them down!


Question: 
I can share rage powers I have but not if they are from another source, will feats count as same source (Extra rage power), can be shared when I use Inspired Rage or do they count as another source (I can't share Bloodrage rage powers if I get those)?


Eventually, I'm thinking of Improved Familiar as well, make him familiar celestial so I can add Bloodrager levels to Skald to improve Familiar abilities.

----------


## RCgothic

Initiative (1d20+7)[*21*]

Edit: wrong thread, sorry!

----------


## DrK

@ALL

As Gashur/UB has mentioned he is looking to replace his Lucerne hammer. The inn has a motely collection of "stuff" in it salvage and the like. What this amounts to is you can treat it as a general store with a price gap of 900gp. So feel free to do the treasure splitting and any selling / buying o that basis. 

Also... 2 have voiced approval for cultist hunting, is the concensus of the rest of the group as well?

----------


## Spore

Yes, a direct assault sounds like suicide.

Also "gap of 900" means they have 900gp to spare between what we want and find? Or anything up to 900gp is just magically there?

----------


## RCgothic

Knowing DrK, pretty sure that was just a misspelling/autocorrction of "cap"  :Small Wink: 

A price cap. No items over 900gp.

----------


## DrK

> Knowing DrK, pretty sure that was just a misspelling/autocorrction of "cap" 
> 
> A price cap. No items over 900gp.


Thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt on an autocorrect issue rather than just incompetent typing  :Small Smile: 

But yes, its a price *cap* of 900gp for purchases (well really bartering ) in the Defender's Heart

----------


## u-b

Okay, I think somebody should assemble a loot list and a wish list. I have the doc templates and the experience, so can as well do it, but whoever does this in the party won't be called Gashur.  :Small Amused: 

Putting it here pending the housekeeping decision:
1. Sell Ranseur of the Gargoyle for 2155 gp.
2. Sell Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer for 15 gp.
3. Buy Masterwork Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer for 330 gp.
4. Buy two wands of CLW for 1500 gp. Or does that hit the market cap? They are 750 each.
5. Buy Elixir of Hiding for 250 gp.
6. Left 90 gp.

Corrections or other shopping? We have a magical glaive that can be sold for half of 2308 gp, but I am somewhat reluctant to sell it in case Gashur ever needs a magical weapon. The problem with this is that he probably won't carry around two polearms, at least not too often, so if anyone wants anything, it could as well be just sold.

Between the elixir and the invisibility, Gashur should be able to get anywhere they don't lock from inside, so using some artifact on some artifact should not be _that_ problematic...

----------


## Starbuck_II

I agree with sales idea. 

2 CLW wands will help in emergencies.

I would like better armor (maybe some medium armor, I can afford losing 10 ft speed).

See if Breastplate, chainmail, Steel/Horn Lamarr, or Scale mail is available.

I'm fine with beating up cultists.

----------


## Spore

I advise for better armor really. At least Leonius would want a Breastplate. I advise Tali for a spammable spell (Enlarge Person or Grease) so she can be more magical in combat.

----------


## DrK

Armour and weapons that are mundane are available if you pay the cash and the two wands I'm fine with as its a city full of clerics and paladins so every umbrella stand probably has a CLW wand in it

I'll update the IC now and you can sort out the purchases in the OOC before we get to the first encounter

----------


## u-b

I assume you don't care about movement skills enough to want them masterwork and/or agile? Just plain old breastplates? This seems to be the case for Leonius, but not so sure for Mong.

----------


## Spore

> I assume you don't care about movement skills enough to want them masterwork and/or agile? Just plain old breastplates? This seems to be the case for Leonius, but not so sure for Mong.


It is even a concern for Leonius (and part of why I took the chainshirt before the chainmail). But when in doubt I prefer my organs to stay INSIDE.

----------


## u-b

Updated proposal:
1. Sell Ranseur of the Gargoyle for 2155 gp.
2. Sell Masterwork Chain Shirt for 125 gp.
3. Sell Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer for 15 gp.
4. Sell Parade Armor for 12.5 gp.

5. Buy one wand of CLW for 750 gp.
6. Buy Masterwork Agile Breastplate for 550 gp.
7. Buy Masterwork Breastplate for 350 gp.
8. Buy Masterwork Cold Iron Lucerne Hammer for 330 gp.
9. Buy Elixir of Hiding for 250 gp.
10. Buy some scrolls totalling 75 gp?

11. Left 2.5 gp.

Each masterwork armor costs 10 heals just to be masterwork, but we _can_ live with just one wand and we have the funds to buy another one when it comes to that. The alternative would be to have two wands, but cut on the breastplate quality and on the elixir, which would total exactly 750, gp so nothing else changes. Anyone wants any 1st-level scrolls, alchemical things or the like?

----------


## u-b

> I think I'll grab one of those fire resist potions (fire is deadly sometimes)





> ...a fiery red potion of lesser restoration...


I'm sorting through the loot, writing on my sheet everything not otherwise taken, and notice this and no potion of resist fire. Is it me missing something or there is a mismatch?

----------


## DrK

Any thoughts as to where you'll be heading first garbed in your new gear? The outer city and hunting Templars in the ruins of the city or the heart of the city and Gray garrison?

----------


## u-b

Absolutely the templars. Gashur would rather start with Topaz Solutions and then proceed in order. We'll see what to do next after we're done with all three.

----------


## RCgothic

On the other hand, we could be up against a time limit here.

I'd favour maybe taking out one, seeing if we learn anything, then either one more or proceeding to the main objective depending.

Completionism could work against us, and Tali will have fewer resources left after several engagements.

----------


## u-b

Well, you can run off the wand. Gashur certainly can. That'll do away with large part of the daily resource expenditure (substituting the cash as paid for by the loot). Then we can do Gray Garrison tonight. Of the group, only Markus has no sort of night vision, and he's out. We still can afford enough of Brightest Night, if they have it available, or an Alter Self scale charge, even if he's suddenly back. You want it done earlier?

----------


## Spore

> Completionism could work against us, and Tali will have fewer resources left after several engagements.


That's always a chance. But I feel more comfortable delaying an assault for a day instead of going into an area that could be a heavily fortified meat grinder.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> I'm sorting through the loot, writing on my sheet everything not otherwise taken, and notice this and no potion of resist fire. Is it me missing something or there is a mismatch?


Ah, I thought fiery red was a resistance instead of restoration, darn.

But I agree with Topaz Solutions first.
Time to rob a jewelry store (and cleanse it of bad guys).

----------


## u-b

> Time to rob a jewelry store (and cleanse it of bad guys).


_Alchemical_ store. If no corrections, don your new armor (the agile one) and let's go, I will write the IC.

----------


## Spore

Covering your holy symbol is decidedly unlawful, but I hope practicality beats stalwart piousness in this case. I know I will not fall from something as small as this, but I would like to know if you consider this debatable or just a logical reaction to this?

I guess my question goes to Seira similarly, if not stronger, since she too believes in law.

----------


## DrK

@Spore

Your surprise round trip works and they are prone
You can do your round 1 as well please as your unit was higher than theirs

----------


## Spore

> Seize the Initiative (Su): Whenever you and your allies roll for initiative, you can grant one ally within 30 feet the ability to roll twice and take either result. This decision is made before results are revealed. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.


I will use this on myself unless someone specifically calls for higher initiative. Any caster would probably be the best bet at higher levels  but an alpha striking melee is great too!

I will roll here for a followup sword swing at the downed.

(1d20+7)[*10*] (I think I am flanking with Mong?)  Crit? (1d20+7)[*19*]

(1d8+2)[*9*] Crit? (1d8+2)[*5*]

I might still have the chance to stab a downed (-2 melee AC) flatfooted enemy though. Here's hoping!

----------


## DrK

> I will use this on myself unless someone specifically calls for higher initiative. Any caster would probably be the best bet at higher levels  but an alpha striking melee is great too!
> 
> I will roll here for a followup sword swing at the downed.
> 
> [roll0] (I think I am flanking with Mong?)  Crit? [roll1]
> 
> [roll2] Crit? [roll3]
> 
> I might still have the chance to stab a downed (-2 melee AC) flatfooted enemy though. Here's hoping!


Well as they are prone (+4 to hit), you are flanking (+2 to hit) and they have no acted yet (so FFooted) even the 10 will hit! Good luck they were prone!

----------


## u-b

A second zap: (1d8+1)[*7*]

----------


## DrK

Anyone investigating the demonic six armed snake statue or the chest?

----------


## u-b

> Anyone investigating the demonic six armed snake statue or the chest?


Gashur will eventually do that, after he's done with Leonius, but he would want someone to check these for magic before he is to actually touch them.

I can roll for preliminary investigations right this moment, I think.
Perception: (1d20+7)[*22*] (or can I take a few minutes to take 20?)
Know (planes): (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## Spore

Shaken[roll] 1d20+6[/roll]
Sickened(1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## Spore

Shaken(1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## Spore

Crit (1d4+2)[*5*] of course my first crit is the most unspectacular weapon there is.

----------


## u-b

> Gashur gets out of the cellar...





> Leonius ... draws not his blade but a sling instead and rushes downstairs.


Uh-oh...  :Small Eek:  (I think that's one epic miscommunication, to tell you the truth)

----------


## Spore

I misread, but I will keep the post as is. There's a reason slings can be dropped and cost literally nothing.

----------


## DrK

I like the approach, Leonius leading from the front  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

Ill update tomorrow and assume other PCs are readying or drawing weapons if needed

----------


## Spore

Is the poison making us confused or the scream? Is it a fort or will save?

I'm doing a naked save here if needed (1d20)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

> Is the poison making us confused or the scream? Is it a fort or will save?
> 
> I'm doing a naked save here if needed [roll0]


Its the poison claws so only effects the horse so far

----------


## RCgothic

And the horse passed it's save thankfully!

----------


## Spore

Who are people waiting for?

----------


## DrK

We are waiting for Tali, Mong, Seira and Leonius Only Gashur has posted this round so far

----------


## Starbuck_II

Didn't realize it was a new turn.

Okay, will post soon.

----------


## DrK

The now raging horse is hurt but is kicking back. Mandrogroa is looking badly wounded... Players to go  :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

Haha that horse is a badass! :Small Cool:

----------


## Spore

Another critical threat: (1d20+1)[*16*] (1d8+2)[*8*]




> Haha that horse is a badass!


I mean, I distinctly recall a DnD comic from 5 years ago, where the party adopted a stray horse which basically outDPSd the fighter of the group. By the end of the campaign it had levels in battlemaster fighter, an eye patch and was an undead minion.

----------


## u-b

Here's the party's loot table. Go ahead and claim stuff for yourself and/or the party, depending on whom you want handling and carrying it. Anything not claimed will be eligible to be sold. Anything done before the latest transaction is not included. Of note: Mong's new armor has zero ACP for climb and jump.

----------


## Starbuck_II

It says, "You need access" it won't let me look at table.

----------


## u-b

Oops. Any better now?

----------


## DrK

> Oops. Any better now?


Yes works for me now


Also, touting my new game I'm recruiting here for

----------


## Starbuck_II

Works for me now thanks.


I once played Slumbering Tides a few years back, don't remember much except we didn't get far before GM went missing. I'm not saying Cthulhu got him, but you never know be careful lol


I might make a character just too see how it turns out.
Ghostfoot Gestalt: So we get 6 levels of normal, but 2 as if we also were something else.

Would a Neutral Cleric (Undead Lord) be allowed? The god Mrtyu is N and has death domain. I have other ideas, just wanted to check.

----------


## DrK

> Works for me now thanks.
> 
> 
> I once played Slumbering Tides a few years back, don't remember much except we didn't get far before GM went missing. I'm not saying Cthulhu got him, but you never know be careful lol
> I might make a character just too see how it turns out.
> Ghostfoot Gestalt: So we get 6 levels of normal, but 2 as if we also were something else.
> 
> Would a Neutral Cleric (Undead Lord) be allowed? The god Mrtyu is N and has death domain. I have other ideas, just wanted to check.



Yes on the way the partial gestalt works. And yes that would be okay, its a bit morally grey so that kind of neutral cleric would be okay

----------


## DrK

(3d100)[*43*][*97*][*71*](211)
Just ignore me  :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

Rolling initiative a 2nd time. This or 12, whatever's better: (1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

> Rolling initiative a 2nd time. This or 12, whatever's better: [roll0]


Not a huge impact there!

----------


## RCgothic

Every little helps.  :Small Eek:

----------


## u-b

Init: (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## DrK

Ouch that burns 
(2d20)[*11*][*1*](12)

----------


## RCgothic

As intended.

----------


## DrK

I have hopes that Faxon the tielfing with and the reinforcements can withstand you evil players who are so mean to my poor cultists...

So Need Leonius and Tali to act in Round 2 (and leonius to roll his save). Gashur is waiting for Tali to presumably burn more people!


Also, Happy Easter, and we seem to be down to 4 players. So was going to suggest that...
a) We recruit a 5th as we seem to have lost the other 2 
b) I run a DM-PC similar to Zarina in Age of Worms (RCGothic will get it)  

Both options will make the numbers up to 5 which I find is good for PbP as typically ~30-50% of rounds involve skipping a player

----------


## u-b

I'd first try option A. You are now in good position to cross-link the recruitment tread in your other recruitment thread, so we _should_ be able to get somebody reliable. No objections to option B, just my thought that we won't really need it.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> I have hopes that Faxon the tielfing with and the reinforcements can withstand you evil players who are so mean to my poor cultists...
> 
> So Need Leonius and Tali to act in Round 2 (and leonius to roll his save). Gashur is waiting for Tali to presumably burn more people!
> 
> 
> Also, Happy Easter, and we seem to be down to 4 players. So was going to suggest that...
> a) We recruit a 5th as we seem to have lost the other 2 
> b) I run a DM-PC similar to Zarina in Age of Worms (RCGothic will get it)  
> 
> Both options will make the numbers up to 5 which I find is good for PbP as typically ~30-50% of rounds involve skipping a player


Who dropped out?

----------


## u-b

> Who dropped out?


Seira seems out. The player is sort of still on the forums, but I don't hope for him to be back in any practical meaningful sense.

----------


## RCgothic

I think there are questions over Seira/In4 dimensions and Markus/Shadowflick.

I'm happy with options A or B. Zarina is a great DMPC. But I expect you'd also get plenty of interest cross-linking the Slumbering Tsar recruitment given the ratio of applicants to places!

----------


## u-b

Markus has been out since the last year and the account is not even active.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Darn, I really liked their character interactions. But yeah, it has been a while since they posted.

----------


## DrK

I've finished reviewing the Slumbering Tsar PCs and invited the "winners" into the OOC. But I'll post a recruitment for 2 more for this game and drop a note into the slumbering tsar to see if anyone there will apply. As in the main there were lots of really good PCs

----------


## Spore

Let me check the curse: (1d20+9)[*11*]

A bummer my specific spell resistance does not trigger here.

----------


## u-b

I want to see the result of cultist's saving throw...

----------


## Starbuck_II

I totally forgot bless is countered by bane. Good memory there.
Otherwise, they will probably hit us.

----------


## DrK

Reflex saves (2d20)[*13*][*17*](30) for the burning arcs

----------


## DrK

> I want to see the result of cultist's saving throw...


He fails. Glaive cultist burns to a crisp and dies
There are two wounded cultists and Faxon the witch left 




> I totally forgot bless is countered by bane. Good memory there.
> Otherwise, they will probably hit us.


Poor Cultistst, they cannot catch a break  :Small Smile:

----------


## u-b

> C2: Cast Command on Gashur Fort DC14 to go pron
> Faxon: 5ft step out of reach,  Cast Blindness Fort DC16 on Gashur


I think the first one should be Will.

Will: (1d20+3)[*18*] (if it's indeed fort, add an extra +2)
Fort: (1d20+5)[*21*]

_Whew!_  :Small Tongue: 

_I'll wait and see who is left standing before Gashr acts._

----------


## DrK

> I think the first one should be Will.
> 
> Will: [roll0] (if it's indeed fort, add an extra +2)
> Fort: [roll1]
> 
> _Whew!_ 
> 
> _I'll wait and see who is left standing before Gashr acts._


Sorry, yes it was a  Will save but both passed. So no worries,.

----------


## DrK

Faxon (1d20)[*7*]. cultist (1d20)[*4*]

Both Faxon and the command cultist go down. Faxon KO'd due to the 1st hit of subdual damage, the cultist dead from two burning arcs
Only the injured sycthe wielding cultists remains

----------


## DrK

A recruitment thread here looking for two more to take you back to 6 people. Feel free to drop in from time to time to say hello to the applicants or PM me if you have preferences

----------


## Spore

Seeing Gashur murder makes me want to also put a level into barbarian for the insane buffs.  :Small Smile:

----------


## u-b

Mong does it for you off-the shelf, only quite a bit better.  :Small Big Grin: 
With a two-handed thingie Gashur gets +4/+6 only from Mong (Gashur's own rage would be +2/+2, and that's by level 3 of Barbarian).

----------


## DrK

Mong's ragesong if a real force multipler for Gashur and gives him a massive benefit. It'll help Leonius if he gives in to the rage and goes melee as well I guess. 
I'll update the IC... now that everyone is down, that was a savage display from the party

----------


## RCgothic

Tali went Nova because she was so upset. It's not something she can keep up!

----------


## DrK

> Tali went Nova because she was so upset. It's not something she can keep up!


phew, because she was literally cooking with gas!

----------


## Spore

Might need to channel twice: (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

> Kill the cultists. I don't want to share Iomedae's gift with them. Leonius doesn'T ask, he commands.


Do I have to say Gashur'll be _really_ disappointed if the tiefling gets dead? Not caring about the rest or about repositioning of the bodies.

----------


## RCgothic

I think you can pretty much keep him unconscious by bopping him occasionally. But I still think we should tie him up as we drag him back to the defender's heart.

And gag him as well.

----------


## Spore

> Do I have to say Gashur'll be _really_ disappointed if the tiefling gets dead? Not caring about the rest or about repositioning of the bodies.


Oh, I think Leonius is pissed enough to allow even a bit of light torture.

----------


## u-b

Gashur know (planes): (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

Rolls:

*KnowLocal* - (1d20+4)[*15*]
*KnowArcana* - (1d20+4)[*5*]

----------


## In4Dimensions

I am so very sorry for dropping this game; college has been kicking my ass recently and this just completely slipped my mind. I think it would be for the best if I didn't rejoin, so I hope the re-recruitment and the rest of the game goes well!

----------


## Starbuck_II

> I am so very sorry for dropping this game; college has been kicking my ass recently and this just completely slipped my mind. I think it would be for the best if I didn't rejoin, so I hope the re-recruitment and the rest of the game goes well!


Appreciate you telling us, understand, some semesters of college can be rough.

----------


## Spore

> I am so very sorry for dropping this game; college has been kicking my ass recently and this just completely slipped my mind. I think it would be for the best if I didn't rejoin, so I hope the re-recruitment and the rest of the game goes well!


I wish you the very best for your studies, I know the feeling (and also the result of failing out....TWICE) so keep up your work! Good luck and take care.

@ group pickings

I am skewed towards one archer and one arcanist/magus/int character. But honestly just pick the users that seem most active.

----------


## Starbuck_II

So far candidates:
Jessica a Paladin.
Desdemona a Rogue
Raizus, Kensai Magus
Daniel, a bard

Bardic Inspiration would stack with my ragesong since we affect different things. But we don't have a rogue either.

Not a bad crew to pick from.

----------


## u-b

> Strange tubes are jammed into his veins and lead ina  tangle of disgusting red piping across the floor and snake down the stairs on the far side of the 50ft diamater tower.


Can anyone comment on where these finally go and what they seemingly do?

----------


## DrK

As we have 5-6 reasonable looking PCs to fill our two slots please let me know, either in this thread, or via PM/discord who your top two picks would be.

----------


## u-b

I don't know... Lady Paladin? Can't come up with a strong second preference.

----------


## DrK

> I am so very sorry for dropping this game; college has been kicking my ass recently and this just completely slipped my mind. I think it would be for the best if I didn't rejoin, so I hope the re-recruitment and the rest of the game goes well!


Good luck with the studies and hope to see you back in games at some point when it calms down (I can vaguely remember Uni in the dim mists of my memory)

----------


## RCgothic

I'll be giving my preferences via DM. :Small Smile:

----------


## Starbuck_II

Both Paladins?
Lady Jessica and Seran

If we only accept one paladin, Lady Jessica and Daniel are my favs.

----------


## RCgothic

What time of day is it now, DrK?

If we can get the Nyserian Manner in in what remains off the day we should, as Tali's probably down enough resources that we wouldn't want to assault the Gray Garrison today, but she's still got enough to cover one side quest probably.

But if it's late enough that we need to be resting overnight, then we should skip the manor and hit the Gray Garrison fresh in the morning.

And we should definitely resolve recruitment before going anywhere I think.

----------


## u-b

I _think_ Gashur could try doing the Gray Garrison tonight and maybe get away with it, not necessarily succeeding. I mean, if they don't have observed closed doors or any sniffers, the chances might be quite good. I'talking of sneaking invisibly and using what would be the undisclosed artifact. Will not be too much fun for everyone and we sort of risk the artifact, but that _is_ and option. And Gashur might want people to cover his retreat.

We have a CL3 scroll of Ears of the City and I'd like to use it to learn what "they say" about the defenses and other such stuff. Have a play of Gray Garrison drawn by someone frequenting there and laid before us, point at where they probably keep the wardstone and think it all over as soon as today (but definitely after recruitment). @DM: will the place we occupy when we use the scroll have any effect on who "they" would be? We can tast it right here or later close to the spot.

----------


## Spore

Know History (1d20+7)[*9*]
I hope I can use plain "logic" to realize they are about to corrupt and turn the Wardstones into something not good for the city. 
Also the archmage Arivishnal is still in camp so why roll ourselves when we can ask him? (a DC 35 check is aimed at a high level wizard, not at the group to be honest, or something insane like an int focussed Lore Oracle)

What was the spending limit of the Defender's Heart again? I think I remember 2000gold? A bag of holding is out of reach then.

I would like to place the cloak either on the frontline or me. Not sure if we want to keep the Bracers of Armor (Mage Armor is kinda better), in any case we have 1310gp (selling the holy symbols and masterwork weapons since I assume IF Leonius misses by 1 due to masterwork, he is not doing any damage without cold iron anyhow), so we can still sell the bracers for 500 gp and give tali a pearl of power for mage armor. 

But honestly? If we can get a group set of Sleeves of Many Garments for our disguise strategy? Would we be able to find 6 times the same thing in the "magic mart" the Inn has or is this a stretch?

In any case, I would keep both wands because I think we can use all the healing we can get, and assaulting a hold full of demons uses Bless Weapon readily.

----------


## u-b

> What was the spending limit of the Defender's Heart again? I think I remember 2000gold?





> But yes, its a price cap of 900gp for purchases (well really bartering) in the Defender's Heart


So it's less.




> I would like to place the cloak either on the frontline or me. Not sure if we want to keep the Bracers of Armor (Mage Armor is kinda better), in any case we have 1310gp (selling the holy symbols and masterwork weapons since I assume IF Leonius misses by 1 due to masterwork, he is not doing any damage without cold iron anyhow), so we can still sell the bracers for 500 gp and give tali a pearl of power for mage armor. 
> 
> ...
> 
> In any case, I would keep both wands because I think we can use all the healing we can get, and assaulting a hold full of demons uses Bless Weapon readily.


Gashur would certainly like to take the cloak. Perhaps later exchanged for something darker. We can keep the bracers, wands and other semi-compact semi-usable stuff until we can spend them for some good effect. We do not have to spend them right this moment. This being a goodly-good team, we don't even have to spend the funds evenly as long as it is on good stuff, so the biggest cap would be the purchase limit. See the updated doc regarding the funds and feel free to claim anything.




> The chest has  stout looking lock...


Is that internal or external lock? If external, what is it's quality?

UPD: Also, what's the CL of the wand of bless weapon?

----------


## DrK

> So it's less.
> 
> 
> Gashur would certainly like to take the cloak. Perhaps later exchanged for something darker. We can keep the bracers, wands and other semi-compact semi-usable stuff until we can spend them for some good effect. We do not have to spend them right this moment. This being a goodly-good team, we don't even have to spend the funds evenly as long as it is on good stuff, so the biggest cap would be the purchase limit. See the updated doc regarding the funds and feel free to claim anything.
> 
> 
> Is that internal or external lock? If external, what is it's quality?
> 
> UPD: Also, what's the CL of the wand of bless weapon?


For the lock I assumed you used the key from Faxons belt to open it so if was included in the loop
The bless weapon is CL3

----------


## u-b

> For the lock I assumed you used the key from Faxons belt to open it so if was included in the loop


Yes, but we could as well loot it, if practical. Looting the whole chest would be likely too much.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Spoiler: Well, Hello there...*
Show

What's better than an archer? A _flying_ archer!
What's better than a flying archer? No, really?




*Talisin Caiseal*
Male Half-Elf N Eldritch Archer Hex Crafter Magus 4
*Role:* Ranged & Utility Arcane Caster / Back-up Buffer/Skill Monkey
*Traits:* Master of Pentacles [1], Touched by Divinity [C], Transmuter of Korada [D]
*Drawbacks:* Burned
*Terendelev Scale*: Retribution
*Presumed Mythic Path:* Archmage
*Spoiler:  Touched by Divinity  A Master of Pentacles*
Show

There was something Talisins father always used to say to him, A poisoned fruit from a poisoned tree. Growing up he knew his father hated him, he was no simpleton, he knew that Albrecht wasnt has biological parent, yet how could someone have so much contempt for a child?

It wasnt until after the first time he and Albrecht expressed their shared disdain for one another with more than words, that his mother Eigr told him, Its not _you_ he hates, its your father. Yet that revelation didnt assuage the pain nor halt the blows, for the 11 year old half-elf. When he was 15 Albrecht told him the entire truth. His father had used magic to make Eigr, love him and only after a few months he tired of her and returned her to her home  and _husband_. 

Albrecht made it clear that it was only his love for Eigr that had stooped him from tearing out his black eyes and cutting off his pointy ears when he was born, his life should be considered gift enough, yet Albrecht had taught the boy a trade, smithing, a fine profession in a city of perpetual war and now it was time he was gone. Let us live our lives in peace.

Cast out of the retaliative comfort of life in South Gate Talisin became a Waller, not at first though, he lived rough for a while in Truestone park before finding his new family. The coven initiated him into the world of the arcane, and the hitherto unknown potential he had locked within his blood. He made weapons and arms for his family never asking or caring what they needed them for. And he learned. He learned so much, especially from their Mother. 

For nine years he lived and worked with the Fumeiyoshi coven, looking back hes ashamed at all he did. What he was. Over those years though often in the worst moments there was what his Mother had called his totem spirit. 

A three tailed monkey. He doesnt know how many times it lead him away from witchhunters, woke him just in time to avoid a raid, distracted him causing him to miss a ferry down river that later he found was raided by rival cult. Even in moments of despair where he loomed close to fully succumbing to the darkness lurking within it was there keeping him always on the edge of shadow with its golden light.

Then came the fateful day he met old Affen. It was supposed to be the day of his baptism, after nine years of service he would finally make the pact and become a true member of the coven. Three by three Mother had told him, there was special power in that. Today, she had said, will be the day your life changes forever and you become the man you are meant to be. And she was _right_.

There was an old man bound in their hall, he was, Mother said to be the sacrifice for Talisins rebirth. He would be bathed in his blood and, his meat they would share together with an emissary of the Red Wolf himself. Talisin had killed before. Even innocents, yet they were soldiers, thieves, watch, fighters. He was sure more than one good man or woman had died at his hand but not like _this_.

Then he saw it. The man was smiling, he was looking at something over their shoulder, Talisin turned and saw the golden monkey there, three tails curling into a spiral. He could see it

He didnt know why he did it. But in the night he went to free the man, he found him sitting cross legged, unbound with the monkey on his shoulder. Today, he said with a kindly smile on his face, will be the day your life changes forever and you become the man you are meant to be. Then he rose, I implore you to come with me now, he said with a tinge of sadness in his voice, but I know youre not ready yet. When you _are_ come to the throne of blossoms, Olus will show you the way.

Just like Mother, he was right too. Talisin was baptised that night. A baptism of fire. He has never experienced such pain before or since, it severed his spirit from his body, broke his sense of self, he sat outside of himself smelling his own flesh cook and listening to his own screams. Just as he had done so many times before, with others, he was tossed into the river below. 

He doesnt know how but when he awoke he was in tangle of lilies and lotuses, Olus sitting on one of the pads and watching him. Thats when Affen began his healing. Not the burns an broken body, that was simple work but mending a spirit twisted and scared by years of hatred, resentment, pain and anger. 

He learned of the Lotus Lord, the Harmonious Hand, Korada and the way of redemption and forgiveness, most of all of ones self. That was four years ago, in the interim Talisin has tried to make amends for his past evils, joining expeditions into the Worldwound, protecting refugees, and helping where he could.

The day of the attack he saw a familiar three tailed monkey beckoning him to an equally familiar part of the city. Gate District.


*Spoiler: Description*
Show


The black eyes and tapered ears betray his eleven lineage, while lithe and agile he lacks the almost ineffable alien demeanour of true elves. The left side of his face is screened behind a curtain of long silken black hair, concealing a visage marred by discoloured stiff bark-like scars. Burns from flames that poured over his face, neck arms,  much of his torso and thighs  a parting gift from his former associates. 

Festooned in a latticework of buckles and straps, quivers and pouches Talisin could easily be mistaken for one of the _actual_ soldiers of the Crusade. The long griffin pelt wrapped horn and bone longbow constantly in his hand does little to dispel the idea that hes a soldier in this newly flared war. Save for those well versed in the esoteric or arcane few would ever suspect the half-elf to be practitioner of arcane arts. 

However, those schooled in the more questionable paths of the occult might divine the contradictory collection of fetishes and iconography emblazoned upon his garb.  From the silver spiral patterned lotus of Korada to the devil-heads of Fumeiyoshi he seems to represent dichotomy and opposition in more ways than just his half-blooded heritage.

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Despite all of his arcane and academic acumen and intelligence, Talisin is utterly ignorant of the intricacies of interpersonal interactions. Hes easily frustrated and confounded at how negativity his social situations play out. While most mistake his genuine ineptitude for arrogance, or worse cruelty, hes sincerity is often overshadowed by his awkwardness.

Hes never learned to relate to people in what would be considered a normal or polite fashion. Being brutally blunt, direct, and abrasively honest in his views and opinions while seeing tact and niceties as inefficient, disingenuous, and unnecessary obstacles to quickly and succinctly achieving ones goals. 

His time spent in solitude at the forge, in isolated study, and in the thrall of an amoral coven, havent helped acclimatise him to what passes for respectable interactions. Hes often as baffled and surprised by how others act and respond _to_ him as they are _by_ him. Yet, with time and attention he is sure to be able to adapt  he _has_ to.





Talisin is pretty ready 'out of the box' and can really come into his own at 5th -- so there's one level to see what's needed by the party/group and build around that.. I didn't see any dedicated ranged or arcane in the party and checked the skills of existing members to try to cover gaps, unless it was just serendipity it looked like the skills (especially Knowledge) were planned out as a group, kudos to that, as I didn't find many areas of overlap or gaps. This build allows for strengths in ranged support but has enough versatility to build/grown into whatever areas the party/adventure path seems to call for.


Hello, all! Happy to have made it in, look forward to seeing how things go. I've purposely not read any of the IC thread and not really done much here other than go through the sheets, is there anything important/specific we should know? Has the party made it above ground or is everyone still in the undercity? Also how much time has passed since the attack on the city/ Kenabres-Armasse? If there's any gaps or roles in specific to fill out or lacking let me know and I can tweak spells and what not before we get a proper start.

----------


## RCgothic

We're out of the undercity, delivered all the NPCs to their respective objectives, and have regrouped at Defenders Heart with the city's remaining defenders.

We know the cultists have a wardstone fragment at the gray Garrison and are planning to use it to fell the entire network. We've cleared out a couple of supporting objectives before the main assault.

Just debating whether to do a final supporting mission or go to the main objective. I had thought it would depend on what time of day it is - either way I it was worth recharging magic and going to the main objective first thing in the morning. But if there's still time in the day we could have hit another objective first.

Having two fresh combatants might change the assessment. Tali's low remaining resources (about 30%) are a less significant proportion of party of 6 than of 4, and everyone else has at least some fight left in them.

----------


## TankLaser007

You can consider Talisin another arrow in the proverbial party's quiver, fire him where needed. 

So he'll likely link up with the main group from those able bodied at Defender's Heart. Would hitting this objective now greatly impact/improve chances of success in the following encounter (at the Garrison?) also the main goal there is to just get the fragment or to engage/fight the enemy?

I see Tali's used half her 2nd level slots and 1 of her 1st levels, Mong's also used around half his levelled spells not sure about daily use CF like rage/performance, same for Gashur,   Leonius looks to have used most of his spells and the party seems to be pretty good on HP so maybe that's why. If you all think we'll be able to hit another target then rest before the Garrison and it will be of benefit then sounds like a good idea. Otherwise maybe better to rest/regroup, if I know exactly what we're looking to do there I may prepare different spells.

----------


## RCgothic

> You can consider Talisin another arrow in the proverbial party's quiver, fire him where needed. 
> 
> So he'll likely link up with the main group from those able bodied at Defender's Heart. Would hitting this objective now greatly impact/improve chances of success in the following encounter (at the Garrison?) also the main goal there is to just get the fragment or to engage/fight the enemy?
> 
> I see Tali's used half her 2nd level slots and 1 of her 1st levels, Mong's also used around half his levelled spells not sure about daily use CF like rage/performance, same for Gashur,   Leonius looks to have used most of his spells and the party seems to be pretty good on HP so maybe that's why. If you all think we'll be able to hit another target then rest before the Garrison and it will be of benefit then sounds like a good idea. Otherwise maybe better to rest/regroup, if I know exactly what we're looking to do there I may prepare different spells.


Tali's actually used 3 of her level 2 spells in that last battle with only one remaining, I've been a bit slow on updating. Most of her combat power is in "Burning Arc". Magic Missile is less than half as effective, though she does have a quite a few of those remaining. Everyone else still has melee potential, so are less affected by expended resources. Tali was very weapons free against that last group for personal reasons.

I believe clearing cultists helps prevent reinforcement of the grey garrison (?), but we're also under a little time pressure. If the cultists receive their needed supplies and corrupt the wardstone before we get there, then it won't matter how many of the objectives we hit. I think we shouldn't leave attacking the garrison later than first thing in the morning, if we choose to rest first. Otherwise I think we may have enough power remaining to go for it now.

----------


## DrK

> Hello, all! Happy to have made it in, look forward to seeing how things go. I've purposely not read any of the IC thread and not really done much here other than go through the sheets, is there anything important/specific we should know? Has the party made it above ground or is everyone still in the undercity? Also how much time has passed since the attack on the city/ Kenabres-Armasse? If there's any gaps or roles in specific to fill out or lacking let me know and I can tweak spells and what not before we get a proper start.


Feel free to read through the IC thread to catch up a wee bit. I would assume Talisin has was in the city when the attack happened and has likewise been fighting a small guerilla war in his corner of the city for the past 5 days until he found the defenders centred around the Defender's Heart

The party have just cleared everything out and are ready for the Grey Garrison...

----------


## Spore

Leonius has most of his spells by virtue of holding back because a) Gashur is a beast in melee and b) he is the only healer so far until Jessica comes along. I mark my spells as 0/1 cast, not 0/1 slots left. As such we are still fighting fit on the defensive side, but Tali's burst is used. We do have a smorgasbord of scrolls, wands and potions however as well as a few alchemical items to keep everyone contributing. Plus Tali's strong spells on 1st level (imho) are Grease, Mount and Enlarge Person. Blasting is her forte but by far not the only thing she can do.

We did trick the enemy twice into believing we are cultists, which sits horribly with Leonius but we did gain major advantages, so for now a cleric of a goddess of war and chivalry is torn. My spells for today are focussed on dealing with demons, spell casters and buffing our melee brutes. I assume Gashur with Bull's Strength and Enlarge Person is scary.

@ DrK

What do I have to do in order for a Lesser Glorious Tabard to work for Leonius? Is there a way?

Can Leonius add the nonmagical consecrated weapon quality to a weapon without crafting? (though this is only mildly effective on undead)

It is a thematic little item but the Reclamation works on defeating Cheliax, not to defend the Worldwound. Formally there is no way to join the Reclamation.

----------


## u-b

Gashur has most of everything daily left, only the scale was used, and we don't need more than a charge for an attack on garrison. Though he is quite far from actually going anywhere because we didn't even start to plan...

----------


## DrK

> @ DrK
> 
> What do I have to do in order for a Lesser Glorious Tabard to work for Leonius? Is there a way?
> 
> Can Leonius add the nonmagical consecrated weapon quality to a weapon without crafting? (though this is only mildly effective on undead)
> 
> It is a thematic little item but the Reclamation works on defeating Cheliax, not to defend the Worldwound. Formally there is no way to join the Reclamation.


On the Less Tabard, yes. We can just have a "Lesser Glorious Tabard of the 4th Crusade" so the same but more focused on the Worldwound defenders. Same other rules. 
For the consecrated weapon, yes I'd be happy with that. But it would have to be done in a Temple of Iomedae with (rather conveniently 150go of incense and herbs etc..) with a small ritual for a few hours. Interestingly there is a Temple to Iomedae in the Gray Garrison.... (what a coincidence!)

----------


## RCgothic

Well that decides whether we're hitting Nyserian Manor in the morning... It's already been taken care of!

----------


## TankLaser007

I can't help much with divine items, but if we need a party crafter going forward I already have the ground work lain. I get a bonus feat at 5th that  I can use for Craft Magic Weapons and Armour and have the requisite crafting and spell skills to scratch build or modify items. I am planning on making my bow +1 then sticking Adaptive on it.

----------


## farothel

Hello all.  I'm here now.
I'll be using my regular blue as speech colour if that's okay.

----------


## Spore

> I can't help much with divine items, but if we need a party crafter going forward I already have the ground work lain. I get a bonus feat at 5th that  I can use for Craft Magic Weapons and Armour and have the requisite crafting and spell skills to scratch build or modify items. I am planning on making my bow +1 then sticking Adaptive on it.


I have thought about this as well, since the game provides little infrastructure to go "shopping", and a few items are too specific to be sensibly part of any loot pile. But I have thought more along the lines of Craft Wondrous Items, since weapons will inevitably be found, but certain wondrous items are not a must. Yet I feel 5th level is a bit too early for that, but at 7th level, we should have enough funds to pay for a "round" of stat enhancers and cloaks of resistance and whatnot.




> Hello all.  I'm here now.
> I'll be using my regular blue as speech colour if that's okay.


Heyo, glad to have you again faro. :)

----------


## TankLaser007

> Well that decides whether we're hitting Nyserian Manor in the morning... It's already been taken care of!


So we'll rest up and hit the manor in the morning OR hit the Grey Garrison now and then the manor afterwards? 




> Hello all.  I'm here now.
> I'll be using my regular blue as speech colour if that's okay.


Ah speech colour.

*I'll use this indigo I think. If that's alright.*




> I have thought about this as well, since the game provides little infrastructure to go "shopping", and a few items are too specific to be sensibly part of any loot pile. But I have thought more along the lines of Craft Wondrous Items, since weapons will inevitably be found, but certain wondrous items are not a must. Yet I feel 5th level is a bit too early for that, but at 7th level, we should have enough funds to pay for a "round" of stat enhancers and cloaks of resistance and whatnot.


You're quite right Craft Wonderous Items is a much better investment. I get Bonus Feats at 5th, 11th and 17th (I think) so I don't mind taking it now and then using it whenever. Between Tali, myself, and Leonius I think we cover all the spells we'd need for your standard wondrous items. My bow's a bonded item so I can always treat it as if I have the requisite feats for the purpose of enhancing it.

----------


## RCgothic

> So we'll rest up and hit the manor in the morning OR hit the Grey Garrison now and then the manor afterwards?


Manor has already been hit by NPC strike team. The choice is hit garrison tonight or tomorrow. Sounds like tomorrow there'll be some NPC distraction strikes, so that seems like the time to do it to me.

----------


## farothel

For spells, I have just two (and three from Terendelev's Scale of Grace).  I have a cure light wounds as paladin spell (mostly because anything else is not really useful and more healing is always handy next to my lay on hands) and from my campaign trait I have the domain of good 1st lvl spell Protection from evil.  That one I can't change, but if you think I can best swap the cure light for something else, I can.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> You can consider Talisin another arrow in the proverbial party's quiver, fire him where needed. 
> 
> So he'll likely link up with the main group from those able bodied at Defender's Heart. Would hitting this objective now greatly impact/improve chances of success in the following encounter (at the Garrison?) also the main goal there is to just get the fragment or to engage/fight the enemy?
> 
> I see Tali's used half her 2nd level slots and 1 of her 1st levels, Mong's also used around half his levelled spells not sure about daily use CF like rage/performance, same for Gashur,   Leonius looks to have used most of his spells and the party seems to be pretty good on HP so maybe that's why. If you all think we'll be able to hit another target then rest before the Garrison and it will be of benefit then sounds like a good idea. Otherwise maybe better to rest/regroup, if I know exactly what we're looking to do there I may prepare different spells.


We rest since last time I used everything up (really was on empty that time).
I'd been holding back my ragesongs by getting drunk, but since there are no berry bushes I think I'm out of berries to restock. So I can go full song next time we go out if I have to.

For crafting, I have a valet familiar so assumedly if I did take a crafting feat, I'd be good at it.

----------


## RCgothic

I think _Hero's Defiance_ may be worth considering instead of CLW.

Less potent, but a better safety net for emergencies.

----------


## TankLaser007

I took the 10 Bane arrows and chucked 10 whistling arrows in the chest (for safe keeping)
How do we want to divide the potions and what spells should I prep?

----------


## u-b

> I took the 10 Bane arrows and chucked 10 whistling arrows in the chest (for safe keeping)
> How do we want to divide the potions and what spells should I prep?


I'm sorthing through the loot now (and the NPCs had a pretty good catch). Allocations so far:
1. Mwk cold iron longsword to Leonius
2. Mwk cold iron heavy mace to Jessica
3. Arrow +1 evil outsider bane x10 to Talisin
4. Wand of magic missiles CL5 31/50 to Tali(?)
5. Potions of cure serious wounds: Tali	and Talisin get 2 each, everyone else gets 1 each (motivation: availability of other healing to the person)
6. I also want to give the glaive +1 to Jessica, if she does not mind

Feel free to correct the above and/or claim the rest.

----------


## Spore

We should really take the potion of restoration with us. And if we are fighting at least a single Tiefling we have to have a daylight spell to dispel their darkness spell.

Also please add the following to the sheet (from labyrinth): 
Scroll of Bear's Endurance, Scroll of Remove Disease, Wand of Spiritual Weapon 8/50, Obsidian Symbol of Baphomet (25gp), Scroll of Cause Fear
230gp worth of gems, 4 potions of cure moderate wounds, 2 MW chain shirts 4 potions of CLW, 2x Alchemist's Fire, 1x Tanglefoot Bag.

I am entirely uncertain if you have already sold and checked this as money.

Leonius' loadout from this and the excel sheet should be:
- wand of Daylight
- MW cold iron longsword
- 2 potions of Lesser Restoration
- Scroll of Bear's Endurance
- Scroll of Remove Disease
- Wand of Spiritual Weapon 8/50 
- Obsidian Symbol of Baphomet (25gp)
- Scroll of Cause Fear
- Scroll of Divine Favor
- Scroll of Remove Fear
- 3 x Holy Water
- 1x Antitoxin
- Wand of Bless Weapon CL3 18/50 (mostly because our paladin should be busy smiting not buffing. If she wants it for utility I can give it to her).

Can we get a scroll of Darkvision for Jessica? We would have at least a miss chance and a hefty stealth bonus on our side. A wizard scroll would be 150gp. I doubt the archmage can write one for us blind as he is, but aren't there other members of the tower here?

----------


## TankLaser007

*Spoiler: Talisin Caiseal (Arcane - Prepared)*
Show


Level (Slots)
Spell
Function
Save/SR
Special

1 (5)
Obscuring Mist
Control
No / No
CL+2 (D)

1 (5)
Ray of Enfeeblement
Debuff
Fort ½ / Yes
-

1 (5)
Night Blindness
Debuff
 Will / No
-

1 (5)
Shield
Buff
 No / No
self only

1 (5)
True Skill
Buff
 No / No
self only

1 (5)
Vanish
Utility
 No / No
CL+1

1 (5)
Grease
Control
Reflex & Acrobatics / No
CL+2 (D)

1 (5)
Windy Escape
Defense
 No / No
self only

1 (5)
Spell True Strike
Buff
 No / No
self only

1 (5)
Abundant Ammunition
Utility
No / No
CL+2 (D)

2 (2)
Cats Grace
Buff
Will / Yes
CL+1, (D) x2

2  (2)
Acid Arrow
Offensive
No / No
CL+2 (D)

1 (SLA)
Shield of Faith
Buff
Will / Yes
1/day

1 (SLA)
Feather Fall
Utility
Will / Yes
At Will, self only

2 (SLA)
Levitate
Utility
No / No
1/day, self only

19 (Item)
Align Weapon
Utility
Will / Yes
Terendelev's Scale of Retribution, 3/day




*Spoiler: Tali Summers (Arcane - Spontaneous)*
Show


Level (Slots)
Spell
Function
Save/SR
Special

1  (7)
Grease
Control
Reflex & Acrobatics / No
-

1  (7)
Endure ELements
Utility
Will / Yes
-

1  (7)
Mount
Utility
 No / No
-

1  (7)
Mage Armour
Buff
Will / No
-

1  (7)
Magic Missle
Offensive
No / Yes
+1DC and +2 damage/dice

1  (7)
Burning Hands
Offensive
Reflex ½  / Yes
+1DC and +2 damage/dice

1  (7)
Enlarge Person
Utility
Fort / Yes
-

1  (7)
Silent Image
Utility
Will / No
-

2  (4)
Burning Arc
Offensive
Reflex ½  / Yes
+1DC and +2 damage/dice

19  (Item)
Resist Energy
Defensive
Fort / Yes
Terendelev's Scale of Protection, 3/day




*Spoiler: Mong (Arcane - Spontaneous)*
Show


Level (Slots)
Spell
Function
Save/SR
Special

1 (5)
Cure Light Wounds
Healing
Will / Yes
-

1 (5)
Expeditious Retreat
Buff
No / No
self only

1 (5)
Hideous Laughter
Offensive
Will / Yes
-

1 (5)
Moment of Greatness
Buff
No / Yes
-

1 (5)
Goodberry
Healing
No / Yes
fermented

19 (Item)
Grace
Utility
No / No
Terendelev's Scale of Grace, 3/day, self only




===============Template======


*Spoiler: Character (Caster Type)*
Show


Level (Slots)
Spell
Function
Save/SR
Special

Level  (Slots)
Spell Name
Function
Save/SR
Special

Level  (Slots)
Spell Name
Function
Save/SR
Special

Level  (Slots)
Spell Name
Function
Save/SR
Special

Level  (Slots)
Spell Name
Function
Save/SR
Special

Level  (Slots)
Spell Name
Function
Save/SR
Special

Level  (Slots)
Spell Name
Function
Save/SR
Special

----------


## RCgothic

Thanks, that's really useful to see it laid out like that.

Tali's gets +1DC (evocation) - Spell Focus
+1 damage/die -(evocation) - Blood Havoc
+1 damage/die -(fire) - Bloodline Arcana

So for fiery evocation spells it's +1DC and +2 damage/dice. It's punchy! Also she can do energy substitution (fire) for free, so magic missile counts both.

----------


## TankLaser007

> I'm sorthing through the loot now (and the NPCs had a pretty good catch). Allocations so far:
> 1. Mwk cold iron longsword to Leonius
> 2. Mwk cold iron heavy mace to Jessica
> 3. Arrow +1 evil outsider bane x10 to Talisin
> 4. Wand of magic missiles CL5 31/50 to Tali(?)
> 5. Potions of cure serious wounds: Tali	and Talisin get 2 each, everyone else gets 1 each (motivation: availability of other healing to the person)
> 6. I also want to give the glaive +1 to Jessica, if she does not mind
> 
> Feel free to correct the above and/or claim the rest.


Recording the 2 potions, what allows move action draw of potions is a bandolier? 




> Thanks, that's really useful to see it laid out like that.
> 
> Tali's gets +1DC (evocation) - Spell Focus
> +1 damage/die -(evocation) - Blood Havoc
> +1 damage/die -(fire) - Bloodline Arcana
> 
> So for fiery evocation spells it's +1DC and +2 damage/dice. It's punchy! Also she can do energy substitution (fire) for free, so magic missile counts both.


Your welcome, changes made, also the table is sortable by column.

----------


## u-b

> Recording the 2 potions, what allows move action draw of potions is a bandolier?





> Price 5 sp; Weight 
> 
> This leather belt is worn over one shoulder and runs diagonally across the chest and back. It has small loops or pouches for holding eight objects the size of a flask or small dagger. You can use the _retrieve a stored item_ action to take an item from a bandolier. You can wear up to two bandoliers at the same time (any more than this and they get in each others way and restrict your movement).


...where "retrieve a stored item" is a move action that provokes as normal.

----------


## u-b

> Also please add the following to the sheet (from labyrinth): 
> Scroll of Bear's Endurance, Scroll of Remove Disease, Wand of Spiritual Weapon 8/50, Obsidian Symbol of Baphomet (25gp), Scroll of Cause Fear
> 230gp worth of gems, 4 potions of cure moderate wounds, 2 MW chain shirts 4 potions of CLW, 2x Alchemist's Fire, 1x Tanglefoot Bag.


I did not add anything from any previous encounters thinking of risks of double-counting something. The potions would be primary candidates to be double-counted, it seems, as they might have been allocated some way or another (Gashur has two CMWs he did not pay for; cannot point at a specific message though). Of two masterwork chain shirts, I think one was worn by Leonius (replaced, and accounted for) and one still worn by Gashur. I'll mark Gashur's older leather and Leonius' older chainmail for resale and add some of the rest.




> I am entirely uncertain if you have already sold and checked this as money.


Please check the updated spreadsheet and remove party loot from Leonius' MW sheet.




> Leonius' loadout from this and the excel sheet should be:
> - wand of Daylight
> - MW cold iron longsword
> - 2 potions of Lesser Restoration
> - Scroll of Bear's Endurance
> - Scroll of Remove Disease
> - Wand of Spiritual Weapon 8/50 
> - Obsidian Symbol of Baphomet (25gp)
> - Scroll of Cause Fear
> ...


Done it. Also, you get one CSW from new NPC loot - might be handy in case you need to revive someone.

As is, the spreadsheet is not intended to reflect personal gear expenditure (only allocations and party stock). I've used google sheets for everything, but but in a somewhat different design and I guess we don't need that in this case.




> Can we get a scroll of Darkvision for Jessica? We would have at least a miss chance and a hefty stealth bonus on our side. A wizard scroll would be 150gp. I doubt the archmage can write one for us blind as he is, but aren't there other members of the tower here?


I don't think we would need that above ground. A scroll and/or a potion of Brightest Night should do the trick just as well. We can procure a few.

----------


## u-b

> And I am too old to enter via the roof. Granted I doubt a fortress like that is able to be infiltrated via flight.


I _think_ our arcane people could remember the spell that should make the whole affair super-easy, if only we could procure two shots (one shot if someone wants to die a hero). 10 minutes at the minimum CL, so the first shot could be a scroll. The second one better be a potion.

----------


## farothel

> I'm sorthing through the loot now (and the NPCs had a pretty good catch). Allocations so far:
> 5. Potions of cure serious wounds: Tali	and Talisin get 2 each, everyone else gets 1 each (motivation: availability of other healing to the person)
> 6. I also want to give the glaive +1 to Jessica, if she does not mind
> 
> Feel free to correct the above and/or claim the rest.


Agree with the potions.  As for the glaive, I don't mind getting it, but I'm not sure it would do more damage than my greatsword.  2d6+6 vs 1d10+7.  It would do more on a crit and it has reach, but I don't want to take Gashur's weapon from him (it's allocated to Gashur if I read the file correctly).

And I would certainly take the potions of restoration with us.  That's not something you will probably take in combat, so it matters less who takes them, but I think we best have them with us.




> I think _Hero's Defiance_ may be worth considering instead of CLW.
> 
> Less potent, but a better safety net for emergencies.


True, I'll make the switch (we have a night so it shouldn't be a problem).  Just have to remember that a) I have that spell and b) to keep one Lay on hands for it.

----------


## u-b

> Agree with the potions.  As for the glaive, I don't mind getting it, but I'm not sure it would do more damage than my greatsword.  2d6+6 vs 1d10+7.  It would do more on a crit and it has reach, but I don't want to take Gashur's weapon from him (it's allocated to Gashur if I read the file correctly).


Gashur has had problems lugging polearms around and someone carrying and using one of these would be better than if it was left at the base. The glaive is magical, the hammer is cold iron, so that's sort of bet on what we plan to encounter. For now, Gasur would stick with cold iron lucerne hammer.




> And I would certainly take the potions of restoration with us.  That's not something you will probably take in combat, so it matters less who takes them, but I think we best have them with us.


Ok. I've maked two to Leonius and two to Jessica, but actually everyone can edit and the sheet keeps the history, so it's perfectly safe. I plan to make a sort of party bag of some things not otherwise allocated, but that is for out of combat use and sort of keeps all the eggs in one place...

----------


## TankLaser007

> ...where "retrieve a stored item" is a move action that provokes as normal.


@DrK Is there an chance to buy gear in the Inn

----------


## u-b

> @DrK Is there an chance to buy gear in the Inn





> But yes, its a price cap of 900gp for purchases (well really bartering) in the Defender's Heart


...and we have plenty of funds (I mean, seriously, if you have considered anything for your character and had it left out, just go ahead buy it now).

----------


## farothel

There are things, but I can't get a full plate here as that's above the 900gp limit.  So with a magical glaive I'm certainly good as far as weapons go.

EDIT: now we just need a plan.

----------


## Spore

I might be the only one but I feel we should get as much Holy Water as we can get our fingers on. 2d4 damage on a ranged touch attack of typeless damage is great. This should be Tali's action every turn she is not throwing out a spell.

Even if we "waste" 40 vials, we spent 2.000 gold, but that would also mean 40d4 or an average of 200 damage.

----------


## DrK

> @DrK Is there an chance to buy gear in the Inn


Yes




> There are things, but I can't get a full plate here as that's above the 900gp limit.  So with a magical glaive I'm certainly good as far as weapons go.
> 
> EDIT: now we just need a plan.


As youve reached the next section there is now a cap of 1800go rather than 900gp
(Effective resource gathering from the defenders)

----------


## TankLaser007

> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> As youve reached the next section there is now a cap of 1800go rather than 900gp
> (Effective resource gathering from the defenders)


That's per total gear p/ person as in X items not exceeding that amount (excluding 'starting' equipment)?

----------


## DrK

> That's per total gear p/ person as in X items not exceeding that amount (excluding 'starting' equipment)?


Single items worth more than rather than per person
One person could spend all the group money if you wanted

----------


## TankLaser007

I just bought a bandolier (from my own funds), I can't think of anything particular in terms of personal kit needed. More interested in know what spells we think we should prep. I've made some sortable tables for Tali, Mong and Talisin's spells. Besides Talisin only  Leonius and Jessica are prepared casters correct?

----------


## Spore

So technically magic armor and shields are possible, yes?

Because I wouldn't say no to a +1 Heavy Steel Shield and a +1 Breastplate. Along with fighting defensively, +2 AC is not too shabby to distract the enemy while still casting in melee range, though I feel I should take Combat Casting to up my ability to cast defensively in melee combat on 5th. Unspectacular, but wise.

Also I am STOCKED BEYOND BELIEF to assault the Keep. You may realize why.

e: Seeing my fair share, even if I am using mostly "party ressources" makes me think I should not take more stuff.

I would however be glad if Mong would take the Wand of CMW.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> As youve reached the next section there is now a cap of 1800go rather than 900gp
> (Effective resource gathering from the defenders)


Ooh, maybe afford a +1 armor than or should we save for better merchants that have higher cap? 
But I could use that wand if Leonius doesn't want it for emergencies.

----------


## farothel

> I just bought a bandolier (from my own funds), I can't think of anything particular in terms of personal kit needed. More interested in know what spells we think we should prep. I've made some sortable tables for Tali, Mong and Talisin's spells. Besides Talisin only  Leonius and Jessica are prepared casters correct?


Yes, Jessica is a prepared caster, but with one fixed spell and one to choose from a limited list, don't really count on me to do a lot of spellcasting.

If the cap is higher and there are funds that you are willing to spend on Jessica (who just joined), I won't say no to a full plate.  I'll sell my current armour to offset the price slightly.

----------


## u-b

> Ooh, maybe afford a +1 armor than or should we save for better merchants that have higher cap? 
> But I could use that wand if Leonius doesn't want it for emergencies.


I think Leonius has channel for emergencies. It's now a bit worse, but then there are those potions... As for the armor, selling/buying every +1 to AC is probably not optimal, so, wait for the next price cap increase?




> If the cap is higher and there are funds that you are willing to spend on Jessica (who just joined), I won't say no to a full plate.  I'll sell my current armour to offset the price slightly.


If they can fit it overnight, then sure, go ahead. Otherwise I guess we can delay placing the order until after the garrison to see if a magical one could be had.

----------


## TankLaser007

I am for our melee crew having best armour and kit, as their survival and longevity contributes to the rest of us surviving. With that in mind what are the standard buffs/tactics that you usually use/depend on and how can we help?

If me preparing several buffs will allow other caster to fill slots with different spells that are useful and niche then I am ready. 

In terms of weapons if we're going to encounter demons (chances are high) we should make sure we have:

a) weapons with inherent abilities to circumvent resistances
b) spells/items to impart those capabilities

----------


## farothel

As far as I can see, DR xx/cold iron or good, Immunity to electricity and poison, Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10 (at higher levels, these can go to immunity), Spell Resistance from CR4 or 5 creatures.

My smite evil (2/day) automatically bypassed DR, no matter what it is.  So magical weapons will also have DR unless they're also cold iron or good, if I'm not mistaken.


As to the full plate, that depends on the GM I guess.

----------


## RCgothic

I don't really want anything at this price point. Don't worry though, I'm saving up my loot allocations for later 😜

----------


## DrK

> So technically magic armor and shields are possible, yes?
> 
> Because I wouldn't say no to a +1 Heavy Steel Shield and a +1 Breastplate. Along with fighting defensively, +2 AC is not too shabby to distract the enemy while still casting in melee range, though I feel I should take Combat Casting to up my ability to cast defensively in melee combat on 5th. Unspectacular, but wise.
> 
> Also I am STOCKED BEYOND BELIEF to assault the Keep. You may realize why.
> 
> e: Seeing my fair share, even if I am using mostly "party ressources" makes me think I should not take more stuff.
> 
> I would however be glad if Mong would take the Wand of CMW.


That is a great theme song for the party! Love it

Are you guys done gearing up and ready to rest/sleep and assault the Grey Garrison in the morning?

----------


## Spore

> I am for our melee crew having best armour and kit, as their survival and longevity contributes to the rest of us surviving. With that in mind what are the standard buffs/tactics that you usually use/depend on and how can we help?


Drop Bless, Raging Song and watch Gashur tear the enemy apart. Tali murderates the mooks and the rest deals with the stragglers.

Seriously we dont really have a strat right now. My general idea would be to spot the melee in the best situation and buff them. Then I use my spells to ensure we hit more, and that we don't die. I assume with another frontline and another backline, I have to make sure the ranged faction is not ganked.

Longterm I will set up Aura of Heroism and Heroism on melees, Bless on everyone, Blessing of Fervor and Prayer. If I have time (or later on as quickened spells) I will stack Divine Power, Divine Favor and Wrath to up my own damage.

----------


## Starbuck_II

While not relevant yet (we mostly fought humanoids), I grant the the Rage power Lesser Celestial Blood if you accept my ragesong: attacks are treated as good-aligned weapons bypassing DR; additional 1d6 points of Dam to an evil outsider for melee attacks.

Could be useful vs that Tiefling Alchemist.

----------


## u-b

So, to confirm: we do it bottom-up? Not starting with taking out the wardstone?

----------


## TankLaser007

I'm thinking the following for my spells Grease/Obscuring for control and I have limited 5 round invisibilty and a darkvision/lowlight vision debuff

*1st Level (5 slots):*
Abundant Ammunition (Infinite mundane ammo, 6 minutes)Shield (+4 Shield bonus to AC [Force], 4 minutes) ? ? ?

*2nd Leve (2 slots)l:*
Cat's Grace (+4 Dex, 10 minutes)Cat's Grace (+4 Dex, 10 minutes)

*P/ Day Buffs:*
Align Weapon (+2 Crit Confirmation and [Lawful OR [Good] on weapon, 19 minutes) 3/dayShield of Faith (+2 Deflection bonus to AC, 4 minutes) 1/day


===

@DrK is there enough time/resources that I might be able to copy some spells from Quendys' spell book?

----------


## farothel

> That is a great theme song for the party! Love it
> 
> Are you guys done gearing up and ready to rest/sleep and assault the Grey Garrison in the morning?


Can I get a full plate there?  If the group agrees to pay for it, I would like one.




> While not relevant yet (we mostly fought humanoids), I grant the the Rage power Lesser Celestial Blood if you accept my ragesong: attacks are treated as good-aligned weapons bypassing DR; additional 1d6 points of Dam to an evil outsider for melee attacks.
> 
> Could be useful vs that Tiefling Alchemist.


What does ragesong do if we have to accept it?  Because I like the fact that I can make my greatsword good aligned, either by this or by the Align weapon buff.  If we use the latter only when confronted by enemies with DR, we should be fine with the limited use.




> So, to confirm: we do it bottom-up? Not starting with taking out the wardstone?


I think there's little choice unless we can fly.  climbing up the side of a tower will be noticed and we'll get shot off while helpless and the heavy armoured characters are not really nimble climbers (or stealthy).  Unless you want to split the party?

----------


## u-b

> I think there's little choice unless we can fly. Unless you want to split the party?


Given the size of the windows, flying would not quite work. But there is, potentially, gaseous form and we can afford that on someone, so, yep, splitting the party. Too bad?

----------


## farothel

> Given the size of the windows, flying would not quite work. But there is, potentially, gaseous form and we can afford that on someone, so, yep, splitting the party. Too bad?


If we can be sure there's no guards on top, it might be the easy way actually.  One person in gaseous form goes with the rod while the others create a diversion (full frontal attack for instance).  Touch the wardstone and come back.  You probably need two castings then, if I understand the spell correctly.

----------


## u-b

> If we can be sure there's no guards on top, it might be the easy way actually.  One person in gaseous form goes with the rod while the others create a diversion (full frontal attack for instance).  Touch the wardstone and come back.  You probably need two castings then, if I understand the spell correctly.


Yea, a frontal assault should be good. I want to throw in some Invis and some Hiding (have both), so should be as safe as it gets, even with the guards. Will need a scroll and a potion.

@DrK: Do they have two shots of Gaseous Form here in the inn? One can be a scroll, another one must be a potion.

----------


## Spore

I would decide to take 100 gp to take two platinum rings to cast Shield Other on Tali. Sorry for the last minute thing.

----------


## u-b

> I would decide to take 100 gp to take two platinum rings to cast Shield Other on Tali. Sorry for the last minute thing.


It seems unclear if it is 50 gp for one or for both, but marked on the spreadsheet.

----------


## Spore

As for the Gaseous Form thing, I feel it too unsafe in character and out. If it goes badly a single character is potentially outright MURDERED. Because why would they not guard the ONE thing that assures them complete victory? Why would they leave the important trinket (tm) lying around when they know they might have killed the town's defenses, but there must be wizards in the survivors? Yes, 5th level casters able to cast Gaseous Form are rare and usually known but if you assault a city with a horde of demons you WILL have a few up there to guard.

And OOC, it is probable the big bad has their bedchamber or whatnot close to this thing.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Can I get a full plate there?  If the group agrees to pay for it, I would like one.
> 
> 
> 
> What does ragesong do if we have to accept it?  Because I like the fact that I can make my greatsword good aligned, either by this or by the Align weapon buff.  If we use the latter only when confronted by enemies with DR, we should be fine with the limited use.
> ?


I raise your Str/Con by +2 (or your own rage stat), Will save +1, -1 AC, but you get usual rage issues [can't concentrate; cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except Acrobatics, Fly, Intimidate, and Ride)].
Luckily, you don't get fatigue ends. You choose to accept it turn by turn at start.



I have amplified rage feat so I go to +8 (own rage stat +4), so I'm a decent warrior while singing. Mostly makes up for BAB loss since Skald isn't full BAB.


Good scrolls for bards on Wiz spell book:
Heroism, Good Hope, Moment of Greatness

I would like 4 scrolls of Moment of greatness if possible. I guess since scrolls are cheap we could just buy them.
For one roll , the targets can double a type of morale bonus (+2 Str becomes +4; +1 bless becomes +2, etc).

I could sing and give all of us a cool bonus next turn.

----------


## RCgothic

I've just realised we now have two Talis in the party! :Small Eek: 

I call dibs!

----------


## TankLaser007

> I've just realised we now have two Talis in the party!
> 
> I call dibs!


Maybe we share an Elven ancestor. Or maybe Talisin is the masculine and Tali the feminine, maybe the name is unisex and Tali is the derivative or diminutive version. I just recycled the name from an old WFRP Wood  Elf I had when I was a wee nipper. Its a Gaelic Welsh name. Party can call him Caiseal or Cai or whatever is more convenient IC. Or Griff because of all the griffin skin/mane/hide he uses...

*Edit:* What's more interesting is Tali is a essentially a pyromancer and Talisin has a pathological fear of fire and gets penalties when near flame or fire.

----------


## DrK

> Yea, a frontal assault should be good. I want to throw in some Invis and some Hiding (have both), so should be as safe as it gets, even with the guards. Will need a scroll and a potion.
> 
> @DrK: Do they have two shots of Gaseous Form here in the inn? One can be a scroll, another one must be a potion.


Yes. Although I'd caution about splitting the party. You'll know from your time in the city that the top floor of the tower has no windows so the closest you'd be would be the 1st floor




> I would like 4 scrolls of Moment of greatness if possible. I guess since scrolls are cheap we could just buy them.
> For one roll , the targets can double a type of morale bonus (+2 Str becomes +4; +1 bless becomes +2, etc).
> 
> I could sing and give all of us a cool bonus next turn.


THere would be a maximum of 2




> @DrK is there enough time/resources that I might be able to copy some spells from Quendys' spell book?


He would be able to share for the standard 100gp/page stuff. But you'd be limited with a single evenings scribbling and only common Wizard spells

----------


## TankLaser007

Looks like the tower is likely warded/guarded so its going to be a long slog up the tower...

We should decide who's going to carry the wand/rod, also sounds like it might suppress/dispel common items so it could be useful in battle but maybe better not to risk it.

If I were to scribe one of these spell, what, if any do you all think might be of use for this occasion, if nothing then I'll stick with what I currently have.
Strength of the Bull (200 GP)Glitter Dust (200 GP)Invisibility (200 GP)

----------


## Spore

A way to combat invisibility is very welcome, yes.

----------


## u-b

> Strength of the Bull (200 GP)Glitter Dust (200 GP)Invisibility (200 GP)


Of these, we sort of have Invisibility already (as potions; not sure if we should or should not use this effect for our frontal assault). We have some melee types, so a few shots of Bull's Strength would be handy. They won't last the whole building, so you'll have to time them just right to have good effect. Glitterdust is easier to use (just cast it when you need it) and generally is also a good bet. I'd say your choice between the two, depending on whether you want to cast in or out of combat.

----------


## farothel

Just take the magic stuff you need and let me know if there's money left over for a full plate.

@Drk: is there time to have a full plate fitted?

----------


## DrK

> Just take the magic stuff you need and let me know if there's money left over for a full plate.
> 
> @Drk: is there time to have a full plate fitted?


Yes. There will be bits of full plate available within the Defender's Heart and they can cobble a set together.

----------


## TankLaser007

If ist fine with the party then I'll copy Glitter Dust and prep that in place of one of the Cat's Grace for 200 gp..
If we want "moar melee" I can also copy Bull's Strength and have then prep Glitte and Bulls but that eats up 400.

----------


## u-b

> If ist fine with the party then I'll copy Glitter Dust and prep that in place of one of the Cat's Grace for 200 gp..
> If we want "moar melee" I can also copy Bull's Strength and have then prep Glitte and Bulls but that eats up 400.


Well, we can always use more, though I guess the biggest problem with the melee in this particular case would be our melee people hit with all sorts of interesting suff (bombs, spells and what not), not lack of damage or such. That said, you don't have to limit the spell-copying to what you plan to use tomorrow, provided you copy the spells you plan to use some day.

----------


## Spore

> Yes. There will be bits of full plate available within the Defender's Heart and they can cobble a set together.


Ah yes, the magic thrift shop. :D

----------


## DrK

> Ah yes, the magic thrift shop. :D


If you can kick the demons out the city the real shops will open again  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

> If you can kick the demons out the city the real shops will open again


So let's get cracking, shall we?

How much funds do we have in total?

----------


## u-b

> So let's get cracking, shall we?
> 
> How much funds do we have in total?


About 5k, but some stuff is good enough to keep. I'll assemble the proposed transaction and re-post the doc link.

Here you go. I've marked the chime for the party, the CMW wand for Mong and a set of masterfork full plate for Jessica. Selling all the dubious stuff, so not sure if any sale gets vetoed by the DM on reasons of lack of demand. Additional expenses, including spellwriting, will be out of portable or usable stuff, but we _do_ have enough funds there.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Well, we can always use more, though I guess the biggest problem with the melee in this particular case would be our melee people hit with all sorts of interesting suff (bombs, spells and what not), not lack of damage or such. That said, you don't have to limit the spell-copying to what you plan to use tomorrow, provided you copy the spells you plan to use some day.





> About 5k, but some stuff is good enough to keep. I'll assemble the proposed transaction and re-post the doc link.
> 
> Here you go. I've marked the chime for the party, the CMW wand for Mong and a set of masterfork full plate for Jessica. Selling all the dubious stuff, so not sure if any sale gets vetoed by the DM on reasons of lack of demand. Additional expenses, including spellwriting, will be out of portable or usable stuff, but we _do_ have enough funds there.


With the above in mind then I'll use 480 to scribe Bull's Strength and Glitter Dust, which will likely take the rest of the night before getting those 8 hours beauty sleep.

@DrK re the actual process its 1 hour reading p/ spell to try to understand (2 hours), then a Spell Craft check at DC 15+Spell Level (17) may I take 10 on these two tests? that would net me a 22 on each. Then to scribe it into my spell book takes an additional 1 hour p/lvl (4 hours) and 40gp p/ lvl 2 spell so 80. So the process should take around 6 hours, will I have enough time to do _both_ while "taking 10"?

And as a spell learning related question I don't have a specialisation in any school but I do have several traits that grant school specific bonuses (Transmutation, Illusion, and Conjuration) do those provide any type of bonus for spell Craft checks when learning spells similar to the +2 granted for specialist wizards in their associated school?

----------


## u-b

I'm done with the transaction and awaiting the DM to confirm or correct it (in yellow).

----------


## DrK

> With the above in mind then I'll use 480 to scribe Bull's Strength and Glitter Dust, which will likely take the rest of the night before getting those 8 hours beauty sleep.
> 
> @DrK re the actual process its 1 hour reading p/ spell to try to understand (2 hours), then a Spell Craft check at DC 15+Spell Level (17) may I take 10 on these two tests? that would net me a 22 on each. Then to scribe it into my spell book takes an additional 1 hour p/lvl (4 hours) and 40gp p/ lvl 2 spell so 80. So the process should take around 6 hours, will I have enough time to do _both_ while "taking 10"?
> 
> And as a spell learning related question I don't have a specialisation in any school but I do have several traits that grant school specific bonuses (Transmutation, Illusion, and Conjuration) do those provide any type of bonus for spell Craft checks when learning spells similar to the +2 granted for specialist wizards in their associated school?


Yes that is fine to do the scribing. With such common spells its pretty straightforward. If the traits give a spellcraft bonus to spellcraft checks then yes, otherwise no




> I'm done with the transaction and awaiting the DM to confirm or correct it (in yellow).


Yes that is fine. The wartime bartering is up and running just fine.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Yes that is fine to do the scribing. With such common spells its pretty straightforward. If the traits give a spellcraft bonus to spellcraft checks then yes, otherwise no


I've scribed the spells and updated my sheet:

This is what I am preparing for the raid, if there are any changes requested let me know now.


*1st Level (5 slots):*
Abundant Ammunition (Infinite mundane ammo, 6 minutes)Shield (+4 Shield bonus to AC [Force], 4 minutes) Grease (35', Reflex/Acrobatics No SR, 6 minutes) Grease (35', Reflex/Acrobatics No SR, 6 minutes) Vanish (Invisibility, 5 rounds)

*2nd Level (2 slots)l:*
Cat's Grace (+4 Dex, 10 minutes)Glitterdust (150'/10' radius, Will/No SR; Blind targets, negates invisibility, 5 rounds)

*P/Day Buffs:*
Align Weapon (+2 Crit Confirmation and [Lawful OR [Good] on weapon, 19 minutes) 3/dayShield of Faith (+2 Deflection bonus to AC, 4 minutes) 1/day

----------


## TankLaser007

'Ere we go ...

*Knowledge Planes* - (1d20+12)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Gashur Planes: (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

Getting closer. Next hero to roll willl get it if it keeps following that trend

----------


## Starbuck_II

I wish I put a rank in that skill now lol

----------


## TankLaser007

> Getting closer. Next hero to roll willl get it if it keeps following that trend


Why didn't we just aid other this ... 

Don't our crusaders have bonuses to knowledge checks re demons and fiends?

----------


## farothel

I'll give it a go: (1d20+1)[*10*]

EDIT: nope, no such luck.

----------


## u-b

> _Do you let them scatter into the nearby blocks and get out of sight?"_


And out of earshot too.

----------


## Spore

Planes (1d20+5)[*14*] +1 from Guidance if I can cast it without drawing attention. Of course Leonius would Aid Another and Guidance someone to know this.

----------


## farothel

> And out of earshot too.


Yeah.  I don't think we can handle that much adversaries all at once, plus the demon.  Not to mention that we have a mission that needs to come first.  After we've completed the mission, we can still come in to help out with mopping up the rest.

We should have asked for a scroll of sending though, so we could have warned the others about what was coming.  Well, live and learn.

----------


## Starbuck_II

What we shouldn't do a Leroy Jenkins?
Least I got my chicken lol

I think we could handle them but the time and resource factor, we'd be wasting spells and have to waste charges to heal.
Plus then they might call reinforcements.

----------


## RCgothic

This is basically what Irabeth was expecting for. Got to trust that she knows what she's doing and stick with the plan.

----------


## farothel

they are doing what we should never do: split the party.  Now we face two half groups instead of one full group.  and I'm sure the others will find a defensive position from which to deal with the group that just left.

And never interrupt your enemy when he's making a mistake.

----------


## Starbuck_II

There are only two of them, I think we could take them.

Or do you guys want to try to sneak past them?

----------


## farothel

Jessica is not the sneaky type of person, but now we should be able to get a surprise round in;  Probably won't kill them, but if we win initiative we just might.

----------


## u-b

Critical (1d20+11)[*16*] for (1d12+10)[*13*]

----------


## TankLaser007

I forgot initiative: 

*Initiative* - (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## Spore

Seize the initiative: (2d20)[*20*][*12*](32) (roll two, take better)

----------


## RCgothic

Initiative (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Spore

> Initiative [roll0]


If you want I can grant you a reroll.

----------


## RCgothic

Thanks for the option, but I don't think it's that important. I'm not going to expend significant resources on this encounter unless it turns out to be harder than it looks.

----------


## farothel

and if you're going to roll low, initiative is one of those rolls where it matters less.

----------


## Spore

> Thanks for the option, but I don't think it's that important. I'm not going to expend significant resources on this encounter unless it turns out to be harder than it looks.


I have the feature 7 times a day, so I am hardly strapped for ressources here. And getting a fireball or similar in before melee breaks out is always nice.

----------


## RCgothic

Does anyone want an enlarge person?

----------


## Spore

Anyone but me?  :Small Amused: 

No really, anyone benefits from it. Aside from maybe Gashur since Alter Self is also a size mod, so you tank his attack bonus for some damage and I think he is already chunking anything he hits.

Thing is, it is casting for a whole turn (so you gotta cast it, hold the charge then enter melee). So you can decide next turn.

----------


## u-b

For indoor use, no strong preference either way. I'd better someone get ready to open those doors before they got barred.

----------


## farothel

Not at the moment.  As long as it's just this one demon-corpse thing, we can handle with just mobbing it.  If there's heavy reinforcements, it might be useful.

----------


## TankLaser007

> For indoor use, no strong preference either way. I'd better someone get ready to open those doors before they got barred.


I thought of this, them locking the doors, I was racking my brain for a way to open them, I can't reach them this round and also don't think mage hand can open close doors.

----------


## RCgothic

I'm thinking if Enlarge Person because it's something I can cast this round when Tali's help with the demon doesn't really seem to be required  and will be useful for dealing with reinforcements. It lasts several minutes, which is plenty of time to find and engage some opposition.

----------


## DrK

Grease saves (4d20)[*18*][*10*][*18*][*6*](52)

----------


## TankLaser007

> Grease saves [roll0]


Those were some nice saves...

----------


## TankLaser007

Lets hope I do as well as they did...

*Will Save* - (1d20+5)[*13*] vs Bane DC13

----------


## DrK

> Lets hope I do as well as they did...
> 
> [roll0] vs Bane DC13


A very efficient way to roll saves

----------


## u-b

Assuming Gashur was positioned this way relative to the second Vermleck demon, does he get an AoO against either of those guys as they move past? I think that would depend on how the demon was poritioned relative to the door.



> two save and move out to engage with Leonius and Mong


If he gets one, there's what he do to the first guy that provoked:
(1d20+11)[*13*] for (1d12+12)[*16*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage)

Also will: (1d20+4)[*9*] (incl. +2 rage)

----------


## DrK

Id missed that youd deliberately said that 
But its ok as even with AoO it was a miss. But you are well placed to flank now

----------


## farothel

Will save for Jessica: (1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## TankLaser007

So we're in a new round now correct? Have all readied actions and AoO been resolved is what I was asking/clarifying.

----------


## Spore

Will save (1d20+9)[*17*]
Spiritual Weapon (1d20+7)[*16*] (1d8+1)[*3*] -1 if Bane hits
*Spoiler:  if crit*
Show

(1d20+7)[*20*] (1d8+1)[*3*]

Sword Attack vs standing (1d20+7)[*24*] (1d8+3)[*11*] -1 if Bane hits
*Spoiler: if crit*
Show

(1d20+7)[*11*] (1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## RCgothic

Will Save (1d20+6)[*9*]

Welp. Probably doesn't matter. :Small Eek:

----------


## TankLaser007

> So we're in a new round now correct? Have all readied actions and AoO been resolved is what I was asking/clarifying.


Bane has a 50' burst as range... how far are the casters from me now? Within 35' or further?




> Will Save [roll0]
> 
> Welp. Probably doesn't matter.


Not sure if you counted Eleven Immunities grants +2 vs Enchantments, also the rage song grants +1 to Will saves if there are any other buff/ reactions that can grant a +1 you'd make it. 

We have access to Bless though? It negates Bane, correct?

----------


## RCgothic

I didn't count those, but I think that final +1 is still out of reach. It doesn't matter particularly for the moment. Focus on taking these guys out unless someone else also fails.

----------


## Spore

> We have access to Bless though? It negates Bane, correct?


Yea, but I am not wasting a Bless on a minor skirmish.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Will Save: (1d20+7)[*9*] vs DC 13

So my fast healing from Skalds vigor does it heal when my turn started? I forget when fast heal heals.

----------


## Spore

The actual ability does not say but the corresponding rage power does specify start of your turn: https://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...tive-vigor-ex/

----------


## TankLaser007

Has the rage song subsided? Or is it still going?

----------


## RCgothic

If someone can make that DC13 The Planes check, Tali can fill the room full of mirrors with a silent image.

----------


## TankLaser007

Let's give it a try:

*Knowledge Planes* - (1d20+12)[*28*]

----------


## Spore

Tali could prestidigitate a metallic sheen onto Leonius' shield. I would try to use my standard and move actions to make one of both look at their own reflections and would communicate as such as a free action if permissible.

----------


## DrK

Will saves Vs assume silent image mirrors (4d20)[*16*][*3*][*15*][*1*](35)

----------


## RCgothic

Thanks, you got in just before me! But with a single lvlq concentration spell disabling half the opposition I'm going to keep up concentration on it.

----------


## TankLaser007

Are we waiting for an action from me? Not sure di the round wrap around yet I will act _after_ the demons correct?

----------


## DrK

Sorry, its all waiting on me
Had a manufacturing batch go down so been firefighting that all week

----------


## DrK

Will save to not focus on the mirror (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## farothel

an adamantine weapon, nice.  But Jessica already has the Glaive (and she will probably upgrade her 2-handed sword rather than take a morning star).  As it's a simple weapon, just about everybody can use it, so any takers?  It might be something for Leonius, Talisin or even Tali can use it.  This could be her magical weapon (and adamantine means it also goes through most of special material resistances).

----------


## RCgothic

I don't think Tali had the carry capacity, BaB or strength to make use of a weapon tbh. It would almost definitely be preferable for her to use a touch attack cantrip of fire splash if she were really that desperate. Someone else is welcome to it.

----------


## TankLaser007

I've no need for a melee weapon and I have to be holding my bow to cast spells anyway, so no way/point to use a back up. I also don't really have much Str to make us of it or carry it, I think Leonius is our man here. It can replace his CI mace, perhaps?

----------


## TankLaser007

If we want to try to silently open that door I have MW thieves tools and a disable device at +8 or +10 if I use the Cat's Grace now... do we think the upstairs is where all the big bads will be? I also forgot there was a map...

----------


## farothel

I would first do the silent door to the north, but okay, we can first take another fight.

I can't say anything IC, as Jessica isn't aware that there is someone behind one of the doors (she keeps a bit back so the stealthy people can be stealthy without her armour clanging up the place).

----------


## Spore

Lest I forget I wanted to Shield Other Tali.

----------


## farothel

I was rereading my character sheet and found that I actually had feats I could use.  :Small Eek:   :Small Mad: 

So I'm starting to use them and hopefully that's two hits with a magical weapon and two dead (or at least one dead and one heavily wounded).

Making a path for my party members by paving it with the corpses of our enemies.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## u-b

Gashur will: (1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## farothel

> Gashur will: [roll0]


Do remember if you're within 10ft of Jessica, you get a +4 to your will power roll.  I'm not sure if you are within 10ft, but some of the group will be.

----------


## Spore

Dretch AoO I have missed (1d20+2)[*16*] (still fighting defensively for that sadly) (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## TankLaser007

We're in the 2nd round of this encounter yes? Gashur then the baddies then rest of party?

----------


## RCgothic

Yeah, this is technically the tail end of R1 after the enemies have gone and the start of R2 before the enemies' initiative lumped together, so the whole party goes including Gashur.

But I think it's neater to consider the rounds divided at the enemies' initiative step with those of us who didn't roll high enough just unable to act in R1, with this being the party's R2.

----------


## u-b

> We're in the 2nd round of this encounter yes? Gashur then the baddies then rest of party?





> Init:
> Gashur, Leonius
> Evil
> Rest of the party





> Even as the fight kicks off age as Taliin calls down magic to try and  be more effective as he ducks into the shadows of the door to get a better shot


It seems Talisin has already acted for this round, so it's now DM's turn.

----------


## DrK

dretch reflex saves (2d20)[*8*][*5*](13)

----------


## RCgothic

Fortitude: (1d20+4)[*19*]
With an exposed to awfulness reroll if necessary: (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## TankLaser007

"I've got a bad feeling about this..."

*Fort Save* - (1d20+3)[*7*] vs 13 (penalties for Fire included).

----------


## Spore

Disgusting. Leonius is a bit more protected than others though: (1d20+7)[*22*]

----------


## farothel

@Spore: what vile poisonous frog demon?  I seem to have missed having one of those.  As far as I can see we have: 1 dretch, 2 cultists up the stairs (too far for jessica to reach in one round).

fortitude save: (1d20+8)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

> @Spore: what vile poisonous frog demon?  I seem to have missed having one of those.  As far as I can see we have: 1 dretch, 2 cultists up the stairs (too far for jessica to reach in one round).
> 
> fortitude save: [roll0]


I think they mean the dretch

----------


## Spore

Yea, at this point Leonius is riding the figurative high horse since the monsters cannot even touch him properly WITHOUT spells.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Fort save *Fort* - (1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## u-b

Confirm: (1d20+10)[*29*] for (1d4+12)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

Miss chance for Leonius (1d100)[*21*] vs the dretch (miss 01-20)

So the dretch still lives! But on of the cultists is very, very dead after the horrific damage from Gashur.

Just waiting for Tali/RCGothic to see if she can mop up. Then you can race upstairs or deal with the attack from the shrine on the ground floor (the northern door)

----------


## Spore

I did not miss the dretch with a 21, right?

----------


## DrK

> I did not miss the dretch with a 21, right?


Nope, solid hit (if just with that miss chance roll)

----------


## TankLaser007

Still finishing this second round yeah? No new actions needed from my end (other than trying not to wretch).

----------


## u-b

Should be DM's turn, I guess...

----------


## Spore

Assuming we are still in initiative.

----------


## DrK

Sorry, Ive been slow of late

----------


## farothel

no worries, it happens.

Question: can we lock (or bar) those doors to avoid those extra guys coming up the stairs?
and second question: can we hear how many they're coming?  I guess perception for that: (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## DrK

All the locking bars have been broken, presumably from the initial assault on the city
With that perception Jessica would estimate more than 4 less than 8 people so a squad but not a posse

----------


## u-b

Are there any problems with Jess and Leonius remaining in the cloud of fart?

----------


## farothel

> Are there any problems with Jess and Leonius remaining in the cloud of fart?


I doubt it, although the bath she's going to take after this adventure just doubled in time.  And in fact, anybody new coming up the stairs will have to do the same save as we did and if they fail, face the same consequences.  Make it work for you, right.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Sorry, Ive been slow of late


Happens , I'm just trying to make sure none of the games I'm in are waiting on me, 'cause I'm much in the same boat.




> Are there any problems with Jess and Leonius remaining in the cloud of fart?





> I doubt it, although the bath she's going to take after this adventure just doubled in time.  And in fact, anybody new coming up the stairs will have to do the same save as we did and if they fail, face the same consequences.  Make it work for you, right.


Could "grease" the stairs also... I'm more worried about the buffing/summoning/spell casting part.

----------


## farothel

> Happens , I'm just trying to make sure none of the games I'm in are waiting on me, 'cause I'm much in the same boat.
> 
> Could "grease" the stairs also... I'm more worried about the buffing/summoning/spell casting part.


If you do that right before Jessica and Leonius that would be great.  More AoO's.

----------


## u-b

> I doubt it, although the bath she's going to take after this adventure just doubled in time.  And in fact, anybody new coming up the stairs will have to do the same save as we did and if they fail, face the same consequences.  Make it work for you, right.


I mean a "normal" stinking cloud is "save each round" and has enough CLs to be some rounds long...

----------


## DrK

The cloud only has 1 more round left so it would be visibly thinning at this point

----------


## Spore

> I mean a "normal" stinking cloud is "save each round" and has enough CLs to be some rounds long...


Yes, but it is mid level magic, and these are mooks with not many hit dice, if we are going full metagamer now.

----------


## Spore

Watch me fail my Fort save now (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## farothel

Spore: What door are you kicking in with Leonius?

----------


## Spore

The stairway up, or is that assumed to be blocked by our thick behinds?

----------


## farothel

> The stairway up, or is that assumed to be blocked by our thick behinds?


Okay.  I thought that you went to the closer doors below, but those were already open (we had opened them when entering).  But sure, racing up is not a bad idea.  I'll come next round and cover the rear for now.

----------


## Spore

I have one of the highest ACs and good saves where it counts (except when they explode themselves). I will be fine.....I hope.

----------


## u-b

> Mong and Gashur at the top are a double move or a heroic 20ft vertical drop down


Assuming Gashur jumps down, can he catch the alchemist without provoking from the others?




> Vs Jessica Scythe (1d20+5)[*25*] dam (2d4+3)[*8*]


Uh-oh...

----------


## DrK

> Assuming Gashur jumps down, can he catch the alchemist without provoking from the others?
> 
> 
> Uh-oh...


Yes to the first, the coward is about 10ft behind his front line minions
Remember in pathfinder you need an acrobatics check (cant remember if its DC10 or 15) to not land prone 

And oh, yes indeed, I hadnt noticed the threat on poor Jessica
(1d20+5)[*15*] to confirm, a total of (6d4+17)[*35*] damage

----------


## RCgothic

Glad that didn't confirm!

Any save buffs in play at the moment? REF DC14 (1d20+3)[*19*]

11 halved is 5, Tali has Fire Resist 5, so she's unscathed.

----------


## DrK

> Glad that didn't confirm!
> 
> Any save buffs in play at the moment? REF DC14 [roll0]
> 
> 11 halved is 5, Tali has Fire Resist 5, so she's unscathed.


I think just the rage song is running?
But good for Tali she is immune

----------


## Spore

(1d20+1)[*18*] This will sting a bit I think

----------


## DrK

> [roll0] This will sting a bit I think


Only Tali and Talisin were hit by the bomb, he threw it over his front line

----------


## u-b

> Tali lights up the two scythe carrying cultists to prevent them doing any more damage.


Yeah, please everyone target the cultist. The guy Gashur has jumped onto is ATM occupied, but Gashur's AC is nil for the round.

----------


## RCgothic

Might have got one of them, but didn't roll much secondary damage this time

----------


## u-b

Okay, even after some research I am unsure how falling onto someone is calculated. It's likely a ranged touch attack treating Gashur as a thrown object which would be (1d20+7)[*27*] to connect. Gashur does not want it to take an attack action though, so if he is just falling, then no roll for him, _but_ the alchemist rolls reflex 15 to evade a falling object.

----------


## TankLaser007

Cue music... Somebody save meeeee.....

*Save* - (1d20+4)[*21*] vs DC14

----------


## RCgothic

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## farothel

I'm not really following.  There were some cultists at the top of the stairs and you guys are fighting those, correct?
While Leonius and Jessica are fighting the 4 cultists and alchemist at the bottom of the stairs?

Or am I missing something?

----------


## RCgothic

Mong and Gashur tore the two cultists encountered at the top of the stairs to pieces in a previous round. No new contact up there yet.

----------


## DrK

> I'm not really following.  There were some cultists at the top of the stairs and you guys are fighting those, correct?
> While Leonius and Jessica are fighting the 4 cultists and alchemist at the bottom of the stairs?
> 
> Or am I missing something?


The guys at the top were killed
Gashur and Mong are both dropping off the landing to battle the new people

----------


## Spore

I assume DrK struggles again? No offense taken, I was sidelined the week too.

----------


## TankLaser007

Happens to us all. I'm still around. Let me know if anything is needed from my end.

----------


## DrK

> I assume DrK struggles again? No offense taken, I was sidelined the week too.


Yes. I am sorry. A combination of a promotion at work, an OCR race and some regulatory documents with deadlines have conspired.

----------


## Spore

Congratulations?

----------


## DrK

> Congratulations?
> 
> @Erloas
> 
> The spell fizzles since I cast it defensively and didnt meet the prerequisites.


Thanks, its a mixed blessing  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

Falling (1d20)[*13*]
Burning arc (2d20)[*17*][*16*](33)
blur (3d100)[*81*][*79*][*49*](209)

----------


## DrK

Mong's AoO (1d20+13)[*28*]
EDIT: ouch

----------


## u-b

1. Is he still within Gashur's reach if he is where he was last seen?
2. Is Gashur's hammer within Gashur's reach?

I'll post my action after the casters. Meanwhile, looking at it...




> vs Leonius Axe (1d20+5)[25] dam (1d12+3)[12]
> ...
> vs Gashur Scythe (1d20+9)[26] dam (1d12+3)[14] (inc. +4 for prone)


3. Another threat?
4. And some very suspicious damage for a scythe...

----------


## RCgothic

Pretty confident he hasn't moved much. Tali can burning-hands the whole area maybe?

----------


## farothel

> 3. Another threat?
> 4. And some very suspicious damage for a scythe...


Those were the cultists that accompanied the tiefling.  Jessica chopped one to little bits when they came in, but that left a couple she's now trying to chop to little bits.

----------


## TankLaser007

I can glitterdust the area the tiefling was in BUT that means our entire melee team would likely need to pass Will saves or be blinded...

The rage song does grant a +1 to Will Saves but not sure if its worth the trade off. What's the consensus?

----------


## farothel

I think Jessica and Leonius will be outside, as we're fighting the cultists, not the tiefling.  So I'm not going to say yes or no, as I won't be affected.

----------


## u-b

> I can glitterdust the area the tiefling was in BUT that means our entire melee team would likely need to pass Will saves or be blinded...
> 
> The rage song does grant a +1 to Will Saves but not sure if its worth the trade off. What's the consensus?


The room is like 30x15 feet, let's see... I wonder how high is the ceiling. I mean, if it is 10 feet, then you can warn everybody, let them act and then target the ceiling. Not sure this will work. Depends on where the alchemist has stepped. If "back" means east, this won't work, but you would be able to place the spell into the eastern room to affect only him alone if you first move behind Leonius and Jess. Burning hands everyone all over is something Gashur would likely survive, but if the guy is now right in the doorway, he could be targeted by cone directed south-east without affecting everyone else. Some mass-effect spell would be a greese under all melee enemy guys. Not doing much against the alchemist, but good nonetheless. I guess without a map I'd go for a grease vs melee and a cone of fire vs alchemist. And then everyone makes hearing rolls to count falling bodies.

----------


## Spore

Turn order with posting such as this is a bit of a mess, but I am sure people can get out of the way to minimize friendly fire here. Leonius will pull back sure as hell with 7/29 HP since he wishes not to heal the enemy with his positive energy channel.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali's elevated, so she can aim over Gashur and Mong with her cone, and I don't think she has the range to hit anyone beyond the tiefling. Should be minimal friendly fire.

----------


## TankLaser007

@DrK is there a way to centre the glitterdust that won't hit our melee team? He 5' stepped back, before drinking the potion? So there should be at least 5' between him and friendlies? so I can drop it 5' from that point and cover likely where he is w/o risking hitting any of us correct?

----------


## DrK

> 1. Is he still within Gashur's reach if he is where he was last seen?
> 2. Is Gashur's hammer within Gashur's reach?
> 
> I'll post my action after the casters. Meanwhile, looking at it...
> 
> 3. Another threat?
> 4. And some very suspicious damage for a scythe...


Yes, cut and paste on the scythe damage (2d4)[*7*] should be instead
The threat was a 14 on the confirm roll which missed thankfully 




> Pretty confident he hasn't moved much. Tali can burning-hands the whole area maybe?


She could get the alchemist OR the 3 remaining cultists from her elevate dposition, but not both




> @DrK is there a way to centre the glitterdust that won't hit our melee team? He 5' stepped back, before drinking the potion? So there should be at least 5' between him and friendlies? so I can drop it 5' from that point and cover likely where he is w/o risking hitting any of us correct?


yes, you could drop the glitterbomb just behind him and get him and not Gashur and mong

----------


## DrK

@Spore
- With Jessica's cleave killing both cultsits Leonius would not have to disengage, he could just walk away from the 2 dead bodies and have a standard action

@ALL

THere is the invisible alchemist "near" Gashur and Mong and on cultists beside Gashur

Jessica killed the other two and Leonius can re-appraise if he wants a standard action

----------


## Starbuck_II

Man, that guy can take a hit.
Thought we'd have killed that Alchemist.

----------


## farothel

> @Spore
> - With Jessica's cleave killing both cultsits Leonius would not have to disengage, he could just walk away from the 2 dead bodies and have a standard action
> 
> Jessica killed the other two and Leonius can re-appraise if he wants a standard action


Heal spell for instance, or channel.

----------


## Spore

> Heal spell for instance, or channel.


Oh, in that case a potion is a great idea!

Cure Serious Wounds Potions (3d8+5)[*18*]

Also in case of "free hand"; can I use my shield hand for items forfeiting the shield bonus for a turn (the shield should still be strapped on) or does this require a buckler?

----------


## TankLaser007

Only Tali is left, even if I accidentality hit friendlies everyone's already attacked. and maybe can reveal the Tiefling before she fires so she has a good target to centre on.

----------


## DrK

Will save (1d20)[*3*] for glitter dust

EDIT: Oh dear, that was less than ideal and will not help poor Othiburu

----------


## DrK

So you have just been fighting in the stairwell in P6 and have not explored P7 and P9 (where the alchemist and the cultists came from)
When you say exploring up the stairs Gashur / UB do you mean up to P10 and then looking in P15?

----------


## u-b

> When you say exploring up the stairs Gashur / UB do you mean up to P10 and then looking in P15?


Yeah, that's the plan.

----------


## u-b

The stuff is now on the doc, so mark there any things picked.

----------


## farothel

> The stuff is now on the doc, so mark there any things picked.


Okay, I marked off the potion of cure moderate I used.  I might have some of the other stuff with me (like the coins and jewelry) but I'm not claiming those, so I haven't marked them for me.  I'll wait with claiming the ring of protection, as other people might want that as well.  I don't really need anything else (just a share of what we sell when we get back), so I'm okay for now.

----------


## TankLaser007

> The stuff is now on the doc, so mark there any things picked.


I'm taking 1 of the CLW potions I'll drink it now, while we're repositioning. 

*CLW* - (1d8+1)[*6*]

I marked it in the doc.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Yeah, we can all pretty much need the ring, but only the one so far.
We have enough healing for later if get injured luckily.

----------


## Spore

> Yeah, we can all pretty much need the ring, but only the one so far.
> We have enough healing for later if get injured luckily.


Well the AC bonus is more or less a "waste" for anyone who is hit by a "boss" regardless, and a partial waste on the cleric that can easily cast a spell to get a deflection bonus. I say it can go to Jessica, improving her middling AC. With Smite Evil active she should have a very good AC to duel a boss.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Well the AC bonus is more or less a "waste" for anyone who is hit by a "boss" regardless, and a partial waste on the cleric that can easily cast a spell to get a deflection bonus. I say it can go to Jessica, improving her middling AC. With Smite Evil active she should have a very good AC to duel a boss.


I second this, and was going to suggest the same.

----------


## TankLaser007

Did Gashur come back and ask us all to come with him or did he want Tali and I to wait in the corridor?

----------


## u-b

> Did Gashur come back and ask us all to come with him or did he want Tali and I to wait in the corridor?


He did not say specifically, but assume everyone not guarding against the zombies should be on board, with a small caveat that you ranged persons should be positioned to target both sides.




> Jessica and Leonius return with a case containing Irabeth's sword...


Is it one of those identified above or how it itself identifies as?




> What loot are you taking?


Gashur did not expect us to loot the place, much less identify everything. In his order of precedence we...
1. Accomplish our primary goal, then...
2. Clear/loot the building, then...
3. Run for our lives with as much as we can possibly carry, heavy things last.

----------


## farothel

From that stash I would take:

the potions (easy enough to take and always useful), divide them amongst us that everybody has at least one healing potion.

the cold iron arrows and the +1 holy arrows for Talisin (Jessica can take some of the cold iron ones if that's too heavy a load, she'll just leave her regular arrows).  Talisin is a primary archer, so can use the arrows well. Maybe a cold iron longsword for Talisin as well as secondary weapon, just in case.  I have a feeling that we will need all the cold iron weapons we can get, but most of us already have one (or a magical weapon).

The +1 steel shield for Leonius.  That's also a straightforward swap with his current shield.  He can also take the breastplate +1, if there is time to swap out.  Otherwise I would leave it where it is for now.

I would leave the rest where it is and maybe take it with us when we come back down, if we have the time (as we did with the weapons of the cultists).  Otherwise close everything up and see later.

----------


## u-b

The stuff is in.

----------


## Spore

Leonius was too close to dying from mook attacks, I would like to don the +1 Breastplate as well. Donning an armor with help is 2 minutes, that we can spare.

----------


## farothel

> Leonius was too close to dying from mook attacks, I would like to don the +1 Breastplate as well. Donning an armor with help is 2 minutes, that we can spare.


I can help, sure.  So shield and armour for Leonius, the potions spread out, arrows (and sword) for Talisin (Jessica can hold a bunch if 50 is too many to carry) and the ring for Jessica.  The rest we leave and bring back when we go home.

We still have a leather armour +1.  Anybody using that?

What about that special sword we found?  Do we know what that is?

----------


## DrK

> I can help, sure.  So shield and armour for Leonius, the potions spread out, arrows (and sword) for Talisin (Jessica can hold a bunch if 50 is too many to carry) and the ring for Jessica.  The rest we leave and bring back when we go home.
> 
> We still have a leather armour +1.  Anybody using that?
> 
> What about that special sword we found?  Do we know what that is?


Its a cold iron evil outsider bane long sword +1 that belongs to Lady Irabeth

----------


## RCgothic

I'm sure Irabeth won't mind us using it as long as we offer to give it back after.

----------


## u-b

> I'm sure Irabeth won't mind us using it as long as we offer to give it back after.


I think we should certainly use it. If not claimed by anyone (e.g. Jess), Gashur will take it. Will talk to Irabeth to see if she has sold it or what.

----------


## TankLaser007

> From that stash I would take:
> 
> the potions (easy enough to take and always useful), divide them amongst us that everybody has at least one healing potion.
> 
> the cold iron arrows and the +1 holy arrows for Talisin (Jessica can take some of the cold iron ones if that's too heavy a load, she'll just leave her regular arrows).  Talisin is a primary archer, so can use the arrows well. Maybe a cold iron longsword for Talisin as well as secondary weapon, just in case.  I have a feeling that we will need all the cold iron weapons we can get, but most of us already have one (or a magical weapon).
> 
> The +1 steel shield for Leonius.  That's also a straightforward swap with his current shield.  He can also take the breastplate +1, if there is time to swap out.  Otherwise I would leave it where it is for now.
> 
> I would leave the rest where it is and maybe take it with us when we come back down, if we have the time (as we did with the weapons of the cultists).  Otherwise close everything up and see later.





> The stuff is in.


I can take the arrows if no one else has use for them, In the future I might be able to use the longbow but would have to "bond to it" first so that would be a down time thing. Not sure a melee weapon be of much use as I need to be holding my bow to cast and use class features. I'll check/note the doc. I think the Armour should go to our front liners Tali and I are mostly staying out of the way and you lot are doing brilliantly in the assault.

----------


## farothel

> I can take the arrows if no one else has use for them, In the future I might be able to use the longbow but would have to "bond to it" first so that would be a down time thing. Not sure a melee weapon be of much use as I need to be holding my bow to cast and use class features. I'll check/note the doc. I think the Armour should go to our front liners Tali and I are mostly staying out of the way and you lot are doing brilliantly in the assault.


You can keep one with you just in case you end up in melee.

And you're the only primary archer I've seen.  Mong and Jessica have bows, but in my case that's mostly to have a ranged option available in case we encounter flying enemies.  And as far as I can see you don't have any special arrows, so unless you can only use regular arrows due to class features, having cold iron arrows against demons will make it easier to hit them (and if class features make your arrows magical, they will also do so with the cold iron ones).  Same for the holy arrows.
Jessica can keep a quiver with her (replacing her regular arrows) if you want, but I think you have the most use out of them.

----------


## u-b

> Lucerne hammer: (1d20+14)[17]


...I _really_ hope the thing is flat-footed...

----------


## Spore

Do you use my Seize initiative when rolling init, dear DM? If not can I just swap the power for something easier to maintain?

I could just swap to the Crusader archetype (giving me WF (Longsword) now and Heavy Armor Prof on 5) or take the Law (Archon) Domain if it is too much of a hassle. After the dungeon of course.

----------


## DrK

> Do you use my Seize initiative when rolling init, dear DM? If not can I just swap the power for something easier to maintain?
> 
> I could just swap to the Crusader archetype (giving me WF (Longsword) now and Heavy Armor Prof on 5) or take the Law (Archon) Domain if it is too much of a hassle. After the dungeon of course.


If I have to be honest I had forgotten you have that ability. I can start asking you who you;d like to give it to prior to rolling for Init or I'm happy for you to change if you'd prefer. Apologies

----------


## TankLaser007

Any idea on the goat-headed demon?
[roll=Knowledge (Planes)]1d20+12[/roll]
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## TankLaser007

[Knowledge Planes]1d20+12[/roll]
IS it the ()'s????

----------


## TankLaser007

How can one so utterly fail at rolling...

(1d20+12)[*32*]
Knowledge - Planes.

----------


## Spore

> If I have to be honest I had forgotten you have that ability. I can start asking you who you;d like to give it to prior to rolling for Init or I'm happy for you to change if you'd prefer. Apologies


Yea, no this slows the game down too much imho.

----------


## DrK

> Yea, no this slows the game down too much imho.


Other option is I post the actual numbers and then the value of a reroll and you can let me know if you want to use the ability? Gives you a bit of foresight but its not overly abusive

----------


## Spore

Technically knowing the value of the reroll is cheating. People on the D&D 5e forums have calculated that "advantage" (aka taking the better of two rolls) is average of +5, so can we just swap it out for a personal "Improved Initiative" feat for +4 and be done? Its use is indefinite, but I cannot use it to grant others the advantage anymore. I know how many numbers one juggling with Pathfinder DMing, and I dont want to cause more issues.

Plus the law domain gives me the distinct ability to make our physical attackers into power houses once they know they can always hit (with their secure "rolled" 11) and the aura of menace is a good ability as well.

----------


## DrK

> Technically knowing the value of the reroll is cheating. People on the D&D 5e forums have calculated that "advantage" (aka taking the better of two rolls) is average of +5, so can we just swap it out for a personal "Improved Initiative" feat for +4 and be done? Its use is indefinite, but I cannot use it to grant others the advantage anymore. I know how many numbers one juggling with Pathfinder DMing, and I dont want to cause more issues.
> 
> Plus the law domain gives me the distinct ability to make our physical attackers into power houses once they know they can always hit (with their secure "rolled" 11) and the aura of menace is a good ability as well.


Improved initiative seems simpler so Im happy with that compromise

----------


## DrK

Broken fire damage coding (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## TankLaser007

C'mon!!!

*Will Save* - (1d20+4)[*12*] vs 15

Ouch.... Even with my +2 RB vs Enchantments (which I forgot Hold Person was) I miss that by ONE and it's because my -1 to Saves due to the presence of Fire...

----------


## u-b

> Cultists 1+2: move to bucket, pick up weapons
> Cultist 3: Move to bucket, caste BLESS on the evil guys
> Cultist CHampion: Cast Hold person on Talisin Will DC 15 or "Held"


Any of those within Gashur's reach at the start of their turns and moving more than a step to provoke?




> BD: 30


That's 32 damage dealt as per correction.

Fort save: (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

> Any of those within Gashur's reach at the start of their turns and moving more than a step to provoke?
> 
> 
> That's 32 damage dealt as per correction.
> 
> Fort save: [roll0]


I do aplogise, yes, two of the cultists would have been without reach. The other one and leader were further away

----------


## farothel

potential threat on cultist 1 to confirm: (1d20+7)[*11*] for extra damage: (2d10+26)[*46*] (glaive is a x3 weapon).

EDIT: I doubt 11 is enough.  Would have been fun to take one's head straight off with all that damage.  That was actually max damage on that roll.

----------


## DrK

> potential threat on cultist 1 to confirm: [roll0] for extra damage: [roll1] (glaive is a x3 weapon).
> 
> EDIT: I doubt 11 is enough.  Would have been fun to take one's head straight off with all that damage.  That was actually max damage on that roll.


Its okay, the cleave was enough to finish them both off in a single sweep. The high damage rolls were punishing for the poor cultists

----------


## farothel

> Its okay, the cleave was enough to finish them both off in a single sweep. The high damage rolls were punishing for the poor cultists


High strength, two-handed weapon and power attack helps.

----------


## Spore

Did i just miss the cultists were dead already? I will delete and alter my post.

----------


## RCgothic

I think there are 3 cultists (2 dead), a cultist champion, and the demon.

----------


## farothel

> I think there are 3 cultists (2 dead), a cultist champion, and the demon.


correct.  Jessica cleaved two cultists, but there were four plus the demon.  So there's one cultist, the cultist champion and the demon still alive (for now).

----------


## TankLaser007

Has the round wrapped back around yet? And I get a save every round?

----------


## farothel

> Has the round wrapped back around yet? And I get a save every round?


I think we are waiting for the evil dudes to do something (those that still can of course).  So if you were before the evil dudes, you are in round 2, otherwise in round 1 (like me).

----------


## TankLaser007

*Will Save* - (1d20+4)[*17*] vs 15 (Full Round Action)

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler*
Show

Reflex: (1d20+5)[*23*]
Lucerne hammer: (1d20+13)[*20*] for (1d12+21)[*30*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, +2/+2 focus, -2/+6 power attack, +0/+2 creature focus)
If the smoke provides miss chance, here it is: (1d100)[*20*]

@DrK: I'd like to know if this is enough for the demon before I write IC.

----------


## DrK

> [roll0] vs 15 (Full Round Action)


Your full round last turn meant you passed so you can  now act again  :Small Smile: 




> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Reflex: [roll0]
> Lucerne hammer: [roll1] for [roll2] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, +2/+2 focus, -2/+6 power attack, +0/+2 creature focus)
> If the smoke provides miss chance, here it is: [roll3]
> 
> @DrK: I'd like to know if this is enough for the demon before I write IC.


You saved on the Ref save and then killed the demon (the smoke just sickens people, its not a concealment one you'll be please to know  :Small Smile: )

----------


## TankLaser007

Out of the frying pan and back into the fire...

*Ref Save* - (1d20+4)[*19*] vs 17 for 5 damage otherwise 9 damage.

@DrK how high is the ceiling in the hall way? Greater than 10'

----------


## RCgothic

I'm glad he rolled low for damage. FORT (1D20+3)[*8*] for half.

----------


## DrK

> Out of the frying pan and back into the fire...
> 
> [roll0] vs 17 for 5 damage otherwise 9 damage.
> 
> @DrK how high is the ceiling in the hall way? Greater than 10'


It'll be ~15ft tall

----------


## RCgothic

First Schir demon probably entangled and maybe glued to floor.

----------


## DrK

That was some shocking rolls from Team Evil! Poor to hit rolls and awful damage rolls

----------


## TankLaser007

Not sure on the AC of those guys but I forgot to add the +5 for Arcane Accuracy which means those to hit rolls are both 30 instead of 25.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong Reflex save DC 17
(1d20+4)[*20*] for 9 damage (4 if save)

----------


## TankLaser007

> Not sure on the AC of those guys but I forgot to add the +5 for Arcane Accuracy which means those to hit rolls are both 30 instead of 25.


If it wasn't clear firing on the closer of the two demons the one who's been tangled.

----------


## u-b

> Mong moves to flank Brimorak and slashes two handed...





> Gashur evades most of the hot _whatever_ that the demon has just vomited and whacks the demon's skull with the hammer again, this time making a bigger dent half the way through and dropping the demon out, hopefully dead.





> You saved on the Ref save and then killed the demon...


The brimorak is out. I guess you can either ready an action baside Gashur or go after he lead cultist, preferably the later (no point going in melee with the potentially glued schir).

----------


## Spore

> I'm glad he rolled low for damage. FORT [roll0] for half.


Remember we both take 2 damage from this due to the spell cast. If the DM requires me, I can take 3 damage instead so uneven damage numbers still get transferred fully.

----------


## RCgothic

I'd forgotten I was under a shield other.

Numbers always round down in pathfinder, so that would be 2 each.  :Small Cool:

----------


## DrK

Ref save (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

a pair of reflex saves (2d20)[*12*][*9*](21)

*For Starbuck/Mong and Farothel/Jessica*  the two cultsist are dead. Both are roundly roasted by the fire sorcereress

----------


## TankLaser007

> I'd forgotten I was under a shield other.
> 
> Numbers always round down in pathfinder, so that would be 2 each.


I never knew that. I've been rounding up on my damage (that I take) So means I'm at 20 vs 19. 

Those last shots likely missed ... ugh.

----------


## RCgothic

> a pair of reflex saves [roll0]
> 
> *For Starbuck/Mong and Farothel/Jessica*  the two cultsist are dead. Both are roundly roasted by the fire sorcereress

----------


## Spore

Just noticed Raging Song must only be heard, so I guess I am hit by a single AC point.

----------


## farothel

Can I move so I can hit both of them, and how far are they from me?

----------


## DrK

> Can I move so I can hit both of them, and how far are they from me?


They are 30ft down the corridor and you were in the room so would be a double move for Jessica
Then she could stand beside Gashur (behind Leonius) to threaten both, even if using the glaive meant using Leonius as a human shield

----------


## DrK

Oh, schir #1 is clinging to life following the arrow hit from Talisin

----------


## RCgothic

Yikes those rolls though. There was a critical threat on one of the Gores as well. 😬

----------


## TankLaser007

Need to get Leonius out of there so he can heal. He's at 9 HP. Who's backup healer should he go down, do we have wands/scrolls that someone can use? Jessica can lay hands correct?

----------


## DrK

> Yikes those rolls though. There was a critical threat on one of the Gores as well. 😬


Thanks for pointing that out
(1d20+3)[*5*] extra dam (1d6+2)[*4*]

Although I do believe  that Leonius has been left on 1hp as the gore missed due to the protection from evil! He can land the killing blow now

----------


## RCgothic

> Need to get Leonius out of there so he can heal. He's at 9 HP. Who's backup healer should he go down, do we have wands/scrolls that someone can use? Jessica can lay hands correct?


Tali can use magic devices with a +8 mod, but she doesn't have any right now.

----------


## u-b

We have quite good potions on everyone, so healing would not be a problem when we are done. Start with the non-glued schir, Leonius can step back and with the rest of the party's attacks I think we are golden.

----------


## u-b

Confirm (1d20+11)[*24*] for (1d12+19)[*29*]

----------


## Spore

> We have quite good potions on everyone, so healing would not be a problem when we are done. Start with the non-glued schir, Leonius can step back and with the rest of the party's attacks I think we are golden.


Very smart idea, but I will probably sacrifice a spell slot to heal myself (my hands are full but i have shielded mage) with a first level spell slot.

God damn, playing a cleric with a shield is very bad mechanically but it did save me from quite a few attacks. 

Also Fort (1d20+9)[*21*] (Prot from Evil +2, Purity of Faith +1)

----------


## DrK

Yup that is one exploded demon
Talisin has been, Gashur has destroyed his demon, Jessica sadly missed

Its down to Leonius, Tali and Mong to get that last demon and its last few HPs

----------


## DrK

> Very smart idea, but I will probably sacrifice a spell slot to heal myself (my hands are full but i have shielded mage) with a first level spell slot.
> 
> God damn, playing a cleric with a shield is very bad mechanically but it did save me from quite a few attacks. 
> 
> Also Fort [roll0] (Prot from Evil +2, Purity of Faith +1)


I was surprised he hasnt been using Irabeths demon bane sword for the extra to hit and damage

----------


## u-b

Oh, and the fort save: (1d20+6)[*7*]

----------


## Spore

> I was surprised he hasnt been using Irabeths demon bane sword for the extra to hit and damage


Wait, what demon bane sword?

----------


## farothel

> Wait, what demon bane sword?


That special longsword we found in the secret stash (or just before).

----------


## DrK

> That special longsword we found in the secret stash (or just before).


Yup, irabeths sword was a +1 Evil outsider bane sword

----------


## Spore

Didnt really check. I dont think I should keep it, but I will use it for the dungeon if allowed.

----------


## u-b

Marked it as yours. And you'll surely have an opportunity to check if and why Irabeth has sold it.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Marked it as yours. And you'll surely have an opportunity to check if and why Irabeth has sold it.


I didn't see this from the first page of this thread in the sheet...




> Spellbook
> _Detect secret doors, fog cloud, silent image, resist energy, grease, Invisibilty, mage armour, magic missile_


If you didn't sell that I would definitely want, access to it.

----------


## u-b

> If you didn't sell that I would definitely want, access to it.


I think that was before I started the sheet to do logistics, but IIRC we did not perform any major transactions then, so it should be somewhere back at base where you should be able to claim it.

----------


## TankLaser007

Sounds golden. Also those Schir demons were guarding "manuscripts" maybe a library with useful info on the World Dcsr/Demons or Magical texts. Might be worth a look before we head up. I'll go with Gashur to polish off the zombies, "got a spell for that"...

----------


## Spore

I would like to precast Bull's Strength on Gashur, if we expect a fierce fight.

----------


## u-b

_Now_ we are talking (I mean, we certainly do expect a boss fight of some sort).  :Small Cool:

----------


## Spore

Consider it cast if the DM allows (I use 2 turns of channelling, one turn of prebuffing) so I might follow up with a Bless (for everyone), and a Recharge innate Magic on myself for a new protection from Evil.

----------


## u-b

We still have to wait for a minute for Gashur to take a breath (he has used a round of own rage, so would be fatigued).

----------


## Spore

Alright, so I can throw most spells out.

----------


## farothel

I think we can best clean out the zombie den.  That shouldn't take long.  And then move up to the next level.  When we've done what we came here for, we have to come back this way and we can collect the stuff (like the extra weapons and armour, the maps, etc...) on the way out.

----------


## Spore

But didnt we come here to save the Wardstone? I dont think we went in there to kill a bunch of zombies.

----------


## farothel

true, but we can easily clean them out.  Shouldn't take long.  And I think it was to destroy the wardstone so it can't be used by the demons.

----------


## u-b

The way up is in P15. The zombies are in P15. I doubt we could just sneak past. We specifically leave out P11, P12, P13 and P16, which is, I say, good enough.

----------


## farothel

We can always do those rooms when we come back down, just to see if there's anything we can use or can deny the opposition.  But for now, moving up is the best way.

----------


## TankLaser007

> The way up is in P15. The zombies are in P15. I doubt we could just sneak past. We specifically leave out P11, P12, P13 and P16, which is, I say, good enough.


Sounds good, so we take out the Zombies and head up wait for the boss music...

.. who is carrying our McGuffin? Might it be possible to chuck that on the stone before/while we fight? So even if we have to retreat or things go pear shaped we still achieve our objective?

----------


## u-b

Gashur does*. He also has two gulps of _Invisibility_ and he totally plans to use these as needed, though against demons they are not guaranteed to work.

*Assume you know the exact pocket as pointed.

----------


## TankLaser007

Yes I was thinking much the same I have Vanish prepared, but as you mentioned some demons have true sight/see indivisibility as permanent effects.

----------


## farothel

then it's up to the others to keep said demons occupied/destroyed.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Was going to see if I could reach Minotaur with 70 ft movement, but wasn't sure distance so I'll just wound a zombie.

----------


## RCgothic

I think I can hit a lot of zombies with burning hands. Might be worth closing.

----------


## DrK

Will saves (6d20)[*3*][*12*][*20*][*19*][*14*][*20*](88)
Burning hand saves (4d20)[*7*][*18*][*4*][*4*](33)

----------


## DrK

Ouch. Between the channel energy and the Burning hands 4 zombies are destroyed, Mong then cuts down a 5th leaving one slightly Holy singed zombie left and the minotaur for Jessica and Talisin to react to

@U-B/Gahsur, the stairs are open (think nice open stairs with a hand rail so its difficult ground but not squeezing

----------


## RCgothic

I think Talisin must have just got the last Zombie!

Hope the Minotaur is still feeling confident after that display!

----------


## DrK

> I think Talisin must have just got the last Zombie!
> 
> Hope the Minotaur is still feeling confident after that display!


With the piercing arrows the last zombie is still clinging to its unlife!  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

How far is it from the door to the minotaur?  Just so I know if I´ll get there in one move.

----------


## u-b

If you don't have Lunge, you better stay beside Gashur. The minotaur likely does not have anything ranged, so he'll have to come to us.

----------


## DrK

> How far is it from the door to the minotaur?  Just so I know if I´ll get there in one move.


10ft from the door to the stairs then 15ft of stairs, but they are difficult terrain

----------


## TankLaser007

> With the piercing arrows the last zombie is still clinging to its unlife!


Yeah I forgot most undead have DR Slashing or Blunt (not really weak to piercing) So I hit for 5, 11, and 6 positive energy. So it'll likely go down in another hit, better to concentrate on that Minotaur.

----------


## Spore

If we have the minotaur under control, Tali can burn it down with either a cantrip or some cleaving damage. Something tells me however the minotaur is not the boss. You don't leave a huge hulking beast unsupervised...

----------


## DrK

Jessica readied attack (1d20+9)[*20*] dam (1d10+7)[*9*] add -2/+4 is she would have power attacks and +2/+2 is she accepted the Ragesong

EDIT: Also I had not noticed the disrupt undead from Talisin, so he does indeed smoke that last Zombie

----------


## u-b

Gashur fort: (1d20+6)[*24*] => _Takes 3 damage and is not sickened, but boy, is he angry!_

----------


## TankLaser007

:Small Wink:  *Talisin basks in the glory of the fumes!* _Eeeeeevieeeeel!!!_

*Fort Save* - (1d20+5)[*23*] vs. 14 or 7 damage, if passed 3 damage

Is this an every round thing or one time save?

----------


## DrK

> *Talisin basks in the glory of the fumes!* _Eeeeeevieeeeel!!!_
> 
> [roll0] vs. 14 or 7 damage, if passed 3 damage
> 
> Is this an every round thing or one time save?


Unholy blight is a burst so just a one time thing

----------


## TankLaser007

OK. 

How far is the Minotaur from Talisin's position? Is there line of sight/effect from where he is or does he need to square up behind Jessica and Gashur?

He's around 25-30' from where I am? Just the angle of the stairs are hard to gauge

----------


## DrK

Hes be about 30ft from you if you at the base of the stairs behind the meat shields

----------


## Spore

Unholy Blight! (1d20+9)[*28*]

So I take 7 plus half of whatever Tali takes. Are you kidding me? a rolled 1?

----------


## TankLaser007

Ninja'ed by Leonius but those shots likely both missed...

----------


## DrK

Oh, a SR check vs Leonius from his Exalted Resistance (1d20)[*13*]
EDIT: Yup, he was okay getting that spell through

----------


## DrK

The AoO for Leonius from a horny headbutt as he strides upstairs (1d20+10)[*26*] dam (1d6+6)[*11*]
For the purpose of Protec from evil his guy is most def' EVIL

----------


## RCgothic

Uh oh. Fortitude (1d20+4)[*20*] including the +1 resistance bonus from shield other.

Edit:
15 halved for passing the save is 7. 7 halved by shield other is 3.

Leonius takes 3, Tali takes 3.

----------


## farothel

> Jessica readied attack [roll0] dam [roll1] add -2/+4 is she would have power attacks and +2/+2 is she accepted the Ragesong
> 
> EDIT: Also I had not noticed the disrupt undead from Talisin, so he does indeed smoke that last Zombie


Yes to ragesong, but no to power attack.  That has to be decided before rolling, so let's not (and I never use it on AoO).

----------


## farothel

Sorry, didn't read the IC first.  So fortitude save: (1d20+8)[*19*]

EDIT: no problem there, I can act and move in, especially now the AoO of the Mino has been taken.

----------


## Spore

If the thing is an outsider, it should make a will save before it can touch me with a natural weapon. Unless you ruled Protection from Evil is gone, which is entirely possible as well.

I would not be that stingy if I weren't left on 2 HP tho. :P

Also rolling for CLW (1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

> If the thing is an outsider, it should make a will save before it can touch me with a natural weapon. Unless you ruled Protection from Evil is gone, which is entirely possible as well.
> 
> I would not be that stingy if I weren't left on 2 HP tho. :P
> 
> Also rolling for CLW [roll0]


Its not summoned, its a natural one native to Golarion so would the Protect from Evil apply?

----------


## TankLaser007

Coming in line with Gashur's 2 rounds worth of actions 
Will Swift Arcane Enhancement as its finished and Standard to cast Shield  

I can cast *"Vanish*" 5 round *Invisibility* on someone if they wants it. Otherwise I'm ready to go.


*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* *21* / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 4, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 2 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 10/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 136/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 49/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 48/60 rnds. *Shield* 40/40

----------


## TankLaser007

> Gashur, momentarily fatigued from the rage he had felt downstairs bounds up to the 30ft long hallway as well and see's the same long hallway and the draped alcoves with the shattered helms as the others. The large double doors at the far end that lead to the wardstone chambers are closed, although he can hear a shrill woman shout at other "creatures" beyond the double doors - the muffled words along the lines "get ready, you over there...."


Does this mean that Gashur ran through P17 and the wardstone doors which are closed are in P18 or he simply ran up a flight of stairs ending in the entry to P17?

----------


## DrK

> Does this mean that Gashur ran through P17 and the wardstone doors which are closed are in P18 or he simply ran up a flight of stairs ending in the entry to P17?


From U-B's last post I believe he has pottered through P17 as well and waiting outside room P18. Equally, the party can easily re-assemble outside room P18

----------


## Spore

> Its not summoned, its a natural one native to Golarion so would the Protect from Evil apply?


I guess not. Damn those native minotaurs!

My request, nay begging for LoH still stands. I need the healing, unless you want to have your victory soured by scraping cleric mush from the walls.

----------


## farothel

I´ll do it tonight when I get home, as I can´t get those rolls done on the small screen of my phone with my sausage fingers.

----------


## RCgothic

If there are a lot of enemies in there it makes sense to try and get a burning hands off which means Tali going in with the first wave.

Post is written assuming everyone goes upstairs and prepares to assault the final room.

----------


## DrK

> Post is written assuming everyone goes upstairs and prepares to assault the final room.


Just as an FYI, there is some instructions in the AP for what happens if the heroes "fail"  :Small Smile:  
So if you guys want a break and a coffee etc....  :Small Wink:

----------


## RCgothic

Nah, we're going to incinerate these guys and win.🔥🔥🔥

----------


## TankLaser007

I'm hanging back here, for the intial door opening about 20' back with LoS to the door but not in bunched up in the case of an AoE spell/effect.



I'll likely post when I'm finished up w/ work.

----------


## Spore

> I can cast *"Vanish*" 5 round *Invisibility* on someone if they wants it. Otherwise I'm ready to go.


I would love to have it to freely position myself. I will start the fight with a bless cast and if needed Weapons against Evil.

----------


## farothel

I can also cast protection from evil if needed, if we have a round before we burst in.  And with my scale, I can move without triggering AoOs.

----------


## TankLaser007

> I would love to have it to freely position myself. I will start the fight with a bless cast and if needed Weapons against Evil.


Consider it cast on you the 2nd round of buffing. So I'll cast Shield on myself, then cast vanish on Leonius before the door opening you have 5 rounds or until you attack.

----------


## farothel

Then I'll cast protection from evil on myself.  It will last for 4 minutes.  By then this fight should be over, one way or another.

----------


## Spore

Oh, I will remove the ring from Shield Other, so Tali is on her own this time. I cannot afford more damage.

----------


## TankLaser007

I've updated my IC post to interoperate the vanish for Leonius.

----------


## RCgothic

Pretty much an ideal start! 🔥🔥🔥

Now I could use a meat shield screen  :Small Red Face:

----------


## u-b

> The caged wardstone however is 50ft away...
> The room is 50ft wide and 30ft wide
> The Wardstone cage is 40ft away...


...and then there is the map saying "1 square = 5 feet" and depicting the room of about 5x5 squares...

So, I would like to clarify which of these is correct and whether Gashur could reach the wardstone when it is his turn (in one move action and then through the cage). He does not see the wardstone now and has no LoS to most of that room, but if he enters the room and sees a lot of active opposition, the thing he will do is striking our primary objective.




> Now I could use a meat shield screen


...which is, at most, one half-dead vanished Leonius and one archer guy...  :Small Eek:

----------


## Spore

> ...which is, at most, one half-dead vanished Leonius and one archer guy...


Do not discount Jessica once she can enter melee. With the tried and true Paladin tanking technique of "just healing through sh*t".

----------


## farothel

> Do not discount Jessica once she can enter melee. With the tried and true Paladin tanking technique of "just healing through sh*t".


actually with the 'if I kill it they can't hit me' technique.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

> ...and then there is the map saying "1 square = 5 feet" and depicting the room of about 5x5 squares...
> 
> So, I would like to clarify which of these is correct and whether Gashur could reach the wardstone when it is his turn (in one move action and then through the cage). He does not see the wardstone now and has no LoS to most of that room, but if he enters the room and sees a lot of active opposition, the thing he will do is striking our primary objective.
> 
> :


THe description is accurate with a 50ft by 30ft room as its the grand chamber of the wardstone and a 8m by 8m room at that point feels quite "small" 

When you see it, you can all see that the cage surrounding the fragment looks like its projecting a field of some sort

----------


## DrK

Reflex saves (3d20)[*17*][*7*][*7*](31)

EDIT: 2 of the 4 collapse dead and twitching onto the ground, the third one hit by the 15ft cone smokes and looks angry

----------


## farothel

> Reflex saves [roll0]
> 
> EDIT: 2 of the 4 collapse dead and twitching onto the ground, the third one hit by the 15ft cone smokes and looks angry


at least there's a hole to the wardstone and there will be less melee backlash with 2 dead.

----------


## DrK

> at least there's a hole to the wardstone and there will be less melee backlash with 2 dead.


Might only be 1 depending on what Talisin does

----------


## RCgothic

> Reflex saves [roll0]
> 
> EDIT: 2 of the 4 collapse dead and twitching onto the ground, the third one hit by the 15ft cone smokes and looks angry


Did I punch a hole through the middle of the line of 4, or delete a flank? Might be relevant. :Small Cool:

----------


## DrK

> Did I punch a hole through the middle of the line of 4, or delete a flank? Might be relevant.


The flank
If it were to go left to right they now are:

Unhurt- wounded - dead - dead

----------


## RCgothic

It would be nice if Leonius were positioned to invisibly intercept those guys if they decide to come for Tali! She didn't really reckon on being a lot quicker than half the party.  :Small Eek:

----------


## TankLaser007

> Might only be 1 depending on what Talisin does


Possible 20 damage to the injured guard?

----------


## RCgothic

Probable overkill considering 18 drops them and the other already had 9!

Hope the 6 is enough so the 14 can go on the last guard.

----------


## RCgothic

Yikes! Roll high: (1d20+5)[*13*]

Edit: That's not high enough. Tali needs saving!

----------


## TankLaser007

I asked before in the hall downstairs, but in this tower room, how high are the ceilings? I'm thinking of Levitating Tali up out of harm's way where she can safely save from, and could also cast spells w/o penalty. Glaives have 10' reach so need at least 15-20' clearance to get her out of melee range... 

Tali would need to be "Willing".

----------


## RCgothic

Scythes don't have reach and the other cultist with a glaive should go down easy. I think getting levitated would trigger an AoO which Tali might not survive, but that might be better than a CdG!

Worth considering if nothing better suggests itself. CdGs generate AoOs, so just engaging her heavily in melee might help.

----------


## DrK

> I asked before in the hall downstairs, but in this tower room, how high are the ceilings? I'm thinking of Levitating Tali up out of harm's way where she can safely save from, and could also cast spells w/o penalty. Glaives have 10' reach so need at least 15-20' clearance to get her out of melee range... 
> 
> Tali would need to be "Willing".


The domed ceiling here is some 25-30ft tall

----------


## TankLaser007

We'll see what Gashur, Mong, Leonius and Jessica can mete out there are currently only two enemies in here (that we know of) and they've been brilliant in tearing through everyone so far. If it comes back round to me and it looks like Tali will get Scythed I'll go with the levitation plan.

----------


## RCgothic

I suspect that's the remaining cultist down. 🤞

----------


## Spore

Leonius does not take the AoO. Not a coward's choice, but he expects staying invisible to be a strategic advantage vs. the demon witch. No sight means no targetted spells for the guy that can heal the damage.

----------


## Spore

Tali gets not only one, but two saves against this spell, did she roll her first one even?

----------


## DrK

> Tali gets not only one, but two saves against this spell, did she roll her first one even?


Yup, rolled and failed the first one. But shell get a second crack as a full round action on this round

And yes, shell get one immediately from your protection from Evil
If she makes that one she can get her full round actions this round as well  :Small Smile:

----------


## TankLaser007

If we assume Jessica's dropped the last cultist and the rest of our team is attacking Jesslyn then I may just send two arrows her way as well if we don't think Tali is in need of any other saves.

----------


## RCgothic

Fingers crossed! WILL DC17 (1d20+7)[*24*]

😎

----------


## DrK

> If we assume Jessica's dropped the last cultist and the rest of our team is attacking Jesslyn then I may just send two arrows her way as well if we don't think Tali is in need of any other saves.


Jessica did kill the last cultist. Jeslyn stands alone




> Fingers crossed! WILL DC17 [roll0]
> 
> 😎


Saved by Leonius then and the immediate action save. She can even get her actio this turn

----------


## TankLaser007

Fire away... and flame on.

----------


## RCgothic

> Fire away... and flame on.




Fire mage doing what she does best. 🔥🔥🔥

Tali must have been angry! I'd normally expect to roll 14 on 4d6, managing to roll 20 is 👌.

----------


## Spore

> Fire mage doing what she does best. 🔥🔥🔥
> 
> Tali must have been angry! I'd normally expect to roll 14 on 4d6, managing to roll 20 is 👌.


I....I think we are the group DrK references when he says the mythic characters are too strong for the APs.

Except we are not even mythic yet.

----------


## DrK

Jeslyn reflex save (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Damage rolls: (1d4+14)[*17*] (1d4+14)[*17*] (1d4+14)[*17*]

----------


## TankLaser007

Are we back up again? Leonius, Tali and I?

----------


## Spore

Yes, but as the DM split us into two action slots I do not expect this to be won so easily. My main concern is the dropped rod of nullification.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Gashur picks up the rod, then draws a wand and starts zapping it, again and again, to heal himself. *"I think we are moderately in hurry, so do check for traps, magic and such, but make it quick. Then poke the stone with a stick and we'll proceed with the mission."*
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 1. How large and heavy does the fragment actually seem?
> 2. Gashur has an adamantine morning in case the cage is in any way problematic. Not sure about using it on the stone as we might end up with a few magical fragments and then the rod will not work and crushing the whole thing to dust will not be practical.
> 
> Healing to full: [roll0] [roll1] [roll2] [roll3] [roll4] [roll5] [roll6] [roll7]





> As Jesslyn crashed to the floor, Talisin scrambles to grab the rod of nullification and hurries towards the cage examining the structure for locks or signs of arcane or mundane traps.
> 
> *Spoiler: OCC*
> Show
> 
> 
> Possible rolls:
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> ...


Ouch ninjaed and on .mobile. will adjust post when back at the "office"

----------


## DrK

> Yes, but as the DM split us into two action slots I do not expect this to be won so easily. My main concern is the dropped rod of nullification.


In the end it was pretty easy! The high damage output from the melee posse quickly chews through my NPCs

----------


## RCgothic

Tali's job is to thin the herd so the combat brutes don't have to waste their overkill on mooks! 

Works quite effectively!

----------


## u-b

Whoa! That went way better than expected. And what a show to watch! Speaking about mythic:
1. What if I take Legendary Item for my first mythic power, but don't have an appropriate item on me, can I just choose one later?
2. Supposing I make that item Upgradable, what can I take as upgrades?
2.1 Only the plusses?
2.2 All weapon abilities?
2.3 All weapon abilities plus some other stuff?
3. Anyway, can I mix and match these and these Intelligent Item rules (the former either by Upgradeable or by hiring someone)?

----------


## farothel

How does that mythic stuff actually work?  I've never used it before.  I can do my regular upgrade to lvl5 without a problem, but the mythic stuff is new.

Also: how did we do HP again.  Roll, take half, half+1?

----------


## u-b

> How does that mythic stuff actually work?


It is a whole parallel advancement system, complete with classes (well, _paths_), levels (well, _tiers_), feats and abilities. It cannot be explained in a post good enough to guide any decisions, so you should just go ahead and read on it here.

----------


## RCgothic

_Niiice!_ Tali is now a Lvl5 Sorcerer//Mythic1 Archmage!

For Mythic Paths I've taken Wild Arcana (sorcerer spells known go bye) and Display of Charisma (like true strike for social encounters).

My mythic feat is Mythic Spell Focus, which means a total of +4 to evocation DCs and the ability to force foes to roll at disadvantage.




> How does that mythic stuff actually work?  I've never used it before.  I can do my regular upgrade to lvl5 without a problem, but the mythic stuff is new.
> 
> Also: how did we do HP again.  Roll, take half, half+1?


hp is half rounded up, plus extra for your Mythic Path.

For how mythic works, see PFSRD and CTP's Guide To Mythic

----------


## farothel

> It is a whole parallel advancement system, complete with classes (well, _paths_), levels (well, _tiers_), feats and abilities. It cannot be explained in a post good enough to guide any decisions, so you should just go ahead and read on it here.


The link you and RC gave are exactly what I needed.  I have some reading to do.  I think mine will be Marshall, as that's sort of logical in her backstory.  She's senior knight now, and as Mythic Marshall it's logical to become Knight-Commander.  Now to check all the powers.

----------


## u-b

> The link you and RC gave are exactly what I needed.  I have some reading to do.  I think mine will be Marshall, as that's sort of logical in her backstory.  She's senior knight now, and as Mythic Marshall it's logical to become Knight-Commander.  Now to check all the powers.


You have a trait "Touched by Divinity:Associated Mythic Path: Hierophant" that gets upgraded _only if_ you get on that path. There's also Dual Path mythic feat, so you surely have some stuff to consider.

----------


## RCgothic

How exactly do the traits work? I don't mind too much that I have the wrong one, but I missed that they could get upgraded.

----------


## farothel

> You have a trait "Touched by Divinity:Associated Mythic Path: Hierophant" that gets upgraded _only if_ you get on that path. There's also Dual Path mythic feat, so you surely have some stuff to consider.


I think that this is my way to go.  Dual path, select Hierophant for the trait and start gaining abilities from Marshall, as those are more logical for my character.

----------


## u-b

> How exactly do the traits work? I don't mind too much that I have the wrong one, but I missed that they could get upgraded.


Described in the first post OOC.

----------


## RCgothic

Thanks! Ah well, I'm not really missing out on recharging magic items.  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

I'll be away from the 6th of August until the 23rd.  While I normally should have internet at my destinations, I will be slower in replying, especially the last 5 days when I'm at the Discworld Con.

----------


## DrK

> Whoa! That went way better than expected. And what a show to watch! Speaking about mythic:
> 1. What if I take Legendary Item for my first mythic power, but don't have an appropriate item on me, can I just choose one later?
> 2. Supposing I make that item Upgradable, what can I take as upgrades?
> 2.1 Only the plusses?
> 2.2 All weapon abilities?
> 2.3 All weapon abilities plus some other stuff?
> 3. Anyway, can I mix and match these and these Intelligent Item rules (the former either by Upgradeable or by hiring someone)?


It would be needed to have an item in hand at the time of the mythic event. 
Upgradeable could give both pluses and enhancement abilities as per normal 
Im not sure on the intelligent item stuff yet, Ill have a wee think


[QUOTE=farothel;25539875]How does that mythic stuff actually work?  I've never used it before.  I can do my regular upgrade to lvl5 without a problem, but the mythic stuff is new.

Also: how did we do HP again.  Roll, take half, half+1?[/QUOTE

You all good now from the helpful links? 




> Thanks! Ah well, I'm not really missing out on recharging magic items.


Grand Im glad you navigated the excitement of mythic rank 1!

----------


## farothel

Yep, I've taken dual power, to have both Hierophant and Marshall.  I've taken two marshall powers (give all allies in 30ft a move action and have all allies in 30ft reroll 1 d20 after they rolled it, taking the second result, before my next round).  Now I just have to select the extra spells I get and I'm done.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Leveling Skald, my song now grants +1 extra Will save (+3).
Gain 2 new 2nd lv: Allegro (haste while I sing is nice) and maybe Heroism (rare buff of +2 Morale to hit for one of you in a big fight)

Mythic Feat: Dual Path (Archemage)
So I'm Marshal main and secondary Archmage
Chose Decisive Strike and Wild Arcana (so I can give free attack to you or cast a spell).
Lightning Performance: so Swift action songs or free if use Surge.
So 5/day Surge to manage that.
Normal feat: Extreme Mood Swings (+1 morale bonuses, 2 if drunk somehow like my berries, we need to find some berry bushes so I can restock)

----------


## u-b

*Barbarian*
Hit points +9
BAB +1
Fort +1
Rage +2
Rage power: Lesser Celestial Blood (acquired)
Skills +5: Perception +1, Stealth +1, Acrobatics +3
Feat: Combat Reflexes
FCB: Skill point: Acrobatics +1

*Champion*
Hard to Kill
Mythic power +5
Surge +1d6
Hit points +5
Champions Strike: Fleet Charge
Path Ability: Impossible Speed
Feat: Power Attack (Mythic)

----------


## u-b

> I've taken two marshall powers (give all allies in 30ft a move action and have all allies in 30ft reroll 1 d20 after they rolled it, taking the second result, before my next round).


With Dual Path, you also get Hierophant's Divine Surge ability (because you're also a Hierophant).

----------


## DrK

This will be where it starts to get interesting as the mythic starts landing! I know for the main its limited to to the mythic points so only a few things a day but Ill be curious to see the impact now

----------


## TankLaser007

Late to the party, my ISP has been wonky all day someone in the know told me a fiberoptic cable was cut by mistake... anyway... about Legendary Items.

My bow is already an arcane bonded item I can upgrade it as if I had any crafting feats necessary for what I am doing as per class features, I was planning an enhancing it so I could start adding abilities. My plan was +1, then Adaptable but not sure the down time well have.

My questions,

1: Can I make it a Legendary item now or do I need to wait until its magic? It was arcanly enhanced when we ascended so was temporarily a +1 Magic weapon.
2: If it does ascend can I still enhance it as my arcane bonded item and will it still function as both my arcane bond and mythic bonded item?

Also for party role do you all want me to focus on anything like crafting for us or just utility/ranged support?

----------


## u-b

> Also for party role do you all want me to focus on anything like crafting for us or just utility/ranged support?


Well, _focusing_ on crafting would be probably too much to ask. We surely want _some_ access to _some_ crafting and doing it ourselves, if we'll have the time, would be cheaper than hiring NPCs, but if the NPCs would be available, we can live with that. I say, if you have feats to spare, look at Wondrous, Arms and Armor, but probably no further than that.

----------


## farothel

Say, do those scales we got also upgrade with mythic power?  If so, how exactly?

----------


## RCgothic

> Well, _focusing_ on crafting would be probably too much to ask. We surely want _some_ access to _some_ crafting and doing it ourselves, if we'll have the time, would be cheaper than hiring NPCs, but if the NPCs would be available, we can live with that. I say, if you have feats to spare, look at Wondrous, Arms and Armor, but probably no further than that.


Take a look at Mythic Crafting Mastery from the Archmage path.

----------


## RCgothic

Cordelia will save DC16 (1d20+6)[*21*] for half

Kitten Will save DC12 (1d20+6)[*22*] (+4 bonus from remove fear)

----------


## RCgothic

Forgot to roll heal: [roll]1d8+1[roll]

----------


## RCgothic

I'll get this right eventually: (1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## RCgothic

Edit: this is the wrong thread for all of that.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Take a look at Mythic Crafting Mastery from the Archmage path.


I might take that next time so I can craft a little, my familiar can help me craft faster. So many good choices, figured faster singing was better because I usually waste a round setting it up.

----------


## u-b

> Take a look at Mythic Crafting Mastery from the Archmage path.


Yeah, someone please take that. Next time is fine.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Yeah, someone please take that. Next time is fine.


I'll go ahead and take that, it's better than using feat slots and I have bonus feats at 5, 11, 17 I _was_ going to use for crafting feat(s) so that frees those up.




> I might take that next time so I can craft a little, my familiar can help me craft faster. So many good choices, figured faster singing was better because I usually waste a round setting it up.


Can your familiar help others craft or only you? Maybe we can work as a team? My Craft (Armour, Weapons and Bows) are all at +11 and my Spellcraft is at +13 I always had the idea of being able to act as primary or backup crafter so I set up for that.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> I'll go ahead and take that, it's better than using feat slots and I have bonus feats at 5, 11, 17 I _was_ going to use for crafting feat(s) so that frees those up.
> 
> 
> 
> Can your familiar help others craft or only you? Maybe we can work as a team? My Craft (Armour, Weapons and Bows) are all at +11 and my Spellcraft is at +13 I always had the idea of being able to act as primary or backup crafter so I set up for that.


Anyone, it gets a free Cooperative Crafting feat (Valet familiar)
. You provide a +2 circumstance bonus on any Craft or Spellcraft checks related to making an item, and your assistance doubles the gp value of items that can be crafted each day"

I mostly got it for the share teamwork aspect of Valet, but better crafting will be cool someday.
I won't be very good at crafting till next level (I don't have int bonus so slowly bulding ranks)

----------


## TankLaser007

Here's where I ended up:


*Standard*

*Magus:*
*Hit Points:* +5*Skills +7:* Fly +2, Knowledge (Arcane, Planes) +1, Perception +1, Spellcraft +1, Disable Device +1*Spells +2:* (Web, Snowball)*Hex:* Flight*Feat (Level):* False Focus*Feat (Magus):* Precise Shot*FCB:* + ¼ Magus Arcane Pool

*Mythic*
*Archmage:*
*Hard to Kill**Mythic Power:* +5*Surge:* +1d6*Hit Points:* +4*Mage Arcana:* Wild Arcana*Path Ability:* Crafting Mastery*Feat (Mythic):* Dual Path (Mythic) - Trickster

*Trickster:*
*Trickster Attack:* Surprise Strike

----------


## DrK

> Say, do those scales we got also upgrade with mythic power?  If so, how exactly?


No they dont change. They are useful though 




> Late to the party, my ISP has been wonky all day someone in the know told me a fiberoptic cable was cut by mistake... anyway... about Legendary Items.
> 
> My bow is already an arcane bonded item I can upgrade it as if I had any crafting feats necessary for what I am doing as per class features, I was planning an enhancing it so I could start adding abilities. My plan was +1, then Adaptable but not sure the down time well have.
> 
> My questions,
> 
> 1: Can I make it a Legendary item now or do I need to wait until its magic? It was arcanly enhanced when we ascended so was temporarily a +1 Magic weapon.
> 2: If it does ascend can I still enhance it as my arcane bonded item and will it still function as both my arcane bond and mythic bonded item?
> 
> Also for party role do you all want me to focus on anything like crafting for us or just utility/ranged support?


Yes you can make it your mythic legendary item. As its mythic legendary if you want to upgrade it as per arcane item youll still need the upgradeable ability assigned to it. You dont get it for free via arcane bond

@Ub - for the intelligent item rules, if you make your mythic legendary item intelligent then just use them the rules referenced in the mythic bit

@All 
Whats your plan now as Irabeth arrives with the good news that the demonic forces have been literally burned out of the ruined city?

----------


## u-b

> Whats your plan now as Irabeth arrives with the good news that the demonic forces have been literally burned out of the ruined city?


Gashur wants to get a hold on demons' papers and communication devices to see if one or the other would be of use, then he'll let the planners do the planning and maybe see if he can get a hold on some better gear.

----------


## TankLaser007

If the city's been emptied I've a mind to clean up this keep and use for a Command Centre. Why move everything when we can just stock up here. Armoury is here as is a temple that should likely be reconsecrated and filled with devote worshippers. Let the people of Kenebere see their Garrison restored, fly the banner of The Inheritor from the towers! Also if Leonius is going to consecrate weapon(s) via the mundane enhancement I'd like my bow consecrated as well.

----------


## farothel

> Whats your plan now as Irabeth arrives with the good news that the demonic forces have been literally burned out of the ruined city?


Go over the plans and stuff.  Even if they aren't useful right now, they can teach us how the demonic forces reacted in the past and might give us some clues as to how they will react in the future.  Of course, also give Irabeth her sword back I think.

And then Jessica will push to repair the defenses of the city as much and as quickly as possible as those demons will come back.  She will also request a messenger to be send to someone who knows a lot about the wardstones to see if they can be repaired.  She doesn't know, but there have to be clerics/wizards/scholars who do.  And also send a message to her order with an account of what happened so they can also prepare.

EDIT: I would also like to have my greatsword be made magical, so I can go back to that instead of the glaive.  But that we will see as soon as we do the dividing and the selling of the loot.

----------


## TankLaser007

> No they dont change. They are useful though 
> 
> Yes you can make it your mythic legendary item. As its mythic legendary if you want to upgrade it as per arcane item youll still need the upgradeable ability assigned to it. You dont get it for free via arcane bond


I'll likely make it Legendary at the next tier, unless I could only do that now in which case I'd likely do that and pick up the Crafting Mastery next tier. Besides even though items get 3 abilities you only unlock a number = to your Mythic Tier so doing it at later tiers is "better".

----------


## u-b

> @Ub - for the intelligent item rules, if you make your mythic legendary item intelligent then just use them the rules referenced in the mythic bit


Got that. A few more questions planning ahead:
1. The legendary intelligent item Spellcasting ability says "By spending double the cost, the bearer can use each spell-like ability three times per day", but is a bit unclear if I can spend the cost in two batches (like, 5th-level spell 1x day and then next tier again this same 5th-level spell for a total of 3x day). Will it work like that?
2. Is there a way to permanently make a wand available to the item (a polearm)? I know wand chamber didn't make it into PF, but the Permanency spell says "The GM may allow other spells to be made permanent" and there is the Weaponwand spell or maybe some other way could be devised. I guess Gashur can provide the wand to the item by hand, but that would be quite inconvenient.

----------


## RCgothic

> Here's where I ended up:
> 
> 
> *Standard*
> 
> *Magus:*
> *Hit Points:* +5*Skills +7:* Fly +2, Knowledge (Arcane, Planes) +1, Perception +1, Spellcraft +1, Disable Device +1*Spells +2:* (Web, Snowball)*Hex:* Flight*Feat (Level):* False Focus*Feat (Magus):* Precise Shot*FCB:* + ¼ Magus Arcane Pool
> 
> *Mythic*
> ...


Thanks for reminding me I need to pick new spells known despite my new ability to totally ignore that when I feel like it! :Small Red Face:

----------


## Spore

Work and a week of temperatures of above 35°C (95°F) reared its ugly head. I shall level up Leonius and post tomorrow. I have been waiting for this moment.

Can I pick new/different spells as a prepared caster? And can I pick a subdomain spell for my trait (Divine Favor from Archon)? So I can focus on support spells, but I want that little toy to buff myself once in a while.

@ Players

I want to pick Waters of Life as a spell so I can hand out single target buffs as potions that are viable for 1 hour per tier. This will mean you have to use an action to buff yourself, because I am usually just handing out buffs in a fight cramming my action economy somewhat.

----------


## DrK

> Work and a week of temperatures of above 35°C (95°F) reared its ugly head. I shall level up Leonius and post tomorrow. I have been waiting for this moment.
> 
> Can I pick new/different spells as a prepared caster? And can I pick a subdomain spell for my trait (Divine Favor from Archon)? So I can focus on support spells, but I want that little toy to buff myself once in a while.
> .


Yes to the subdomain 
Dont sweat the recharge but, its out of combat for a couple of days of game time as you can be speaking with Irabeth and the others 

Hope you are feeling better

----------


## RCgothic

> Work and a week of temperatures of above 35°C (95°F) reared its ugly head. I shall level up Leonius and post tomorrow. I have been waiting for this moment.
> 
> Can I pick new/different spells as a prepared caster? And can I pick a subdomain spell for my trait (Divine Favor from Archon)? So I can focus on support spells, but I want that little toy to buff myself once in a while.
> 
> @ Players
> 
> I want to pick Waters of Life as a spell so I can hand out single target buffs as potions that are viable for 1 hour per tier. This will mean you have to use an action to buff yourself, because I am usually just handing out buffs in a fight cramming my action economy somewhat.


My initial take is that I'm not sure drinking a potion is usually going to be worth sacrificing standard and full actions for. Drink a buff, or full-attack? Drink a buff or cast a spell? Unless it's a really potent buff I'm not sure it's going to get used. And the 1h viability per tier sounds like a good way to have a spell get wasted. On top of that drinking potions triggers AoOs.

If you want to do something other than buffing in combat, that's fine. The rest of us will cope.

----------


## Spore

Good points, I will go through mythic tier abilities tmr.

----------


## TankLaser007

What types of buffs we need? I can pick up the slack so to speak. I would be subpar at healing but for buffs may be able to help.

----------


## u-b

Gashur's top picks will be:
5. Monstrous Physique III (personal only, so through the item it is)
5. Communal Stoneskin (a bit of expensive and not really needed for Gashur himself, but if one is to slap this on an item, that should be good as SLAs have no expensive components)
4. Greater Invisibility (this I am hoping my item will cast on myself)
4. Blessing of Fervor (probably does not stack with Haste)
3. Haste (will need it less at later levels, but for a start it is huge)
3. Magic Cierle against Evil (mostly untill we stock on the rings)
3. Fly (mostly when forewarned)
2. Bull's Strength (until we stock with sufficient belts)
2. Resist Energy (mostly when forewarned)
2. Heroism (from a bard; don't have, so will have to get Knights Pennon or maybe a wand)
2. See Invisibility (on someone with Glitterdust)
1. Enlarge Person (maybe; while in the open)

There are a few more interesting spells (was considering Shield and Long Arm), but probably won't cram them onto the item and both are personal. So, for now it's generous amounts of Bull's Strength and some Protection from Evil for when we are hit.

----------


## TankLaser007

Regarding Legendary Items there are two ways I see it working as its written and I understand it.

1) You take Legendary Item (Ex) at Tier 1 and have a Legendary item with _one_ single ability. You cannot take Legendary Item again until tier 3 but can do so anytime after that and will get a number of new abilities (up to 6 total) equal to your tier. This reading means that taking it early means you only get a single ability and "waste" the other two.

2) You take Legendary Item at Tier 1 and you pick 3 abilities, but only a number of abilities are active/usable equal to your present tier. And persistent abilities must be activated first and some take priority (like Intelligent Item) if they are present. This is more trying to figure why anyone would ever take it at first Tier when it's essentially wasting 2 abilities if the former method is the correct understanding.

@DrK what's your take on this? My understanding that its non-optimum to take it early on is one of the main reasons I've skipped it, I can spend time crafting items between tiers, and building a solid "base" for my Legendary Item when I hit Tier 3.

Also for crafting between Tali's Sorcerer spell list and Wild Arcana, and my Wild Arcana, if Leonius takes the Hierophant version Inspired Spell we have a very broad pool of spells to pull from for crafting. Arcane and Divine.

----------


## Spore

I do cast Heroism. Once from a 3rd level domain slot, and at 8th level again as some quasi bardic performance (aura of heroism). Other than that, it is mostly defensive stuff as per cleric list. Prot. from Evil, Shield of Faith, Aid, Resist Energy.

The more I think about it, the worse the mythic ability gets. I think I will start by picking Sacred Summons and Mighty Summons followed by Divine Guardian going down a summoner path. 

A standard action SM III summoning a Lantern Archon is not great damage, but when the thing gets two turns per round (as per agile mythic creature) or later on a Hound Archon with an inbuilt Haste effect, I think it is a good deal for a spell slot.

I'll do a deepdive into Mythic spell versions.

----------


## u-b

> _You have about 48 hours of downtime to do what you want with 
> There is a opportunity to sell your loot and buy some new stuff if youd like or to chat with various NPCs and other folk in town_


Has the settlement's base value increased in any way now that we control the whole of it? Probably not fully up to "Large City" limit, but by any amount?

Also, has it been established how the demons have communicated their actions? No fancy magic device or some such?

----------


## DrK

> Regarding Legendary Items there are two ways I see it working as its written and I understand it.
> 
> 1) You take Legendary Item (Ex) at Tier 1 and have a Legendary item with _one_ single ability. You cannot take Legendary Item again until tier 3 but can do so anytime after that and will get a number of new abilities (up to 6 total) equal to your tier. This reading means that taking it early means you only get a single ability and "waste" the other two.
> 
> 2) You take Legendary Item at Tier 1 and you pick 3 abilities, but only a number of abilities are active/usable equal to your present tier. And persistent abilities must be activated first and some take priority (like Intelligent Item) if they are present. This is more trying to figure why anyone would ever take it at first Tier when it's essentially wasting 2 abilities if the former method is the correct understanding.
> 
> @DrK what's your take on this? My understanding that its non-optimum to take it early on is one of the main reasons I've skipped it, I can spend time crafting items between tiers, and building a solid "base" for my Legendary Item when I hit Tier 3.
> 
> Also for crafting between Tali's Sorcerer spell list and Wild Arcana, and my Wild Arcana, if Leonius takes the Hierophant version Inspired Spell we have a very broad pool of spells to pull from for crafting. Arcane and Divine.


It would be option 1). If you are tier 1 you get 1 ability only Im afraid 




> Has the settlement's base value increased in any way now that we control the whole of it? Probably not fully up to "Large City" limit, but by any amount?
> 
> Also, has it been established how the demons have communicated their actions? No fancy magic device or some such?


Limit is 2500gp as its still a ruined city

In terms of demons, precious little organisation. High level stuff was Arelu projecting herself. Say to day stuff was messengers, sending spells or demons with orders teleporting

----------


## u-b

> Limit is 2500gp as its still a ruined city


Suppose there is a set of...
1. Cracked Opalescent White Pyramid keyed to Fauchard
2. Masterwork Cold Iron Fauchard
3. Wayfinder
...on some hapless guy whose estate only cares about total value to send home. Can do?

----------


## farothel

with all the stuff we got from those cultists, plus the other stuff we found, how much do we have when we sell the lot (including that magical glaive Jessica has been using).
I would like the following:
-have my greatsword turned magical (+1 is fine, that's within the gold limit)
-have my armour turned magical (+1 should also work).

Both are 3000 gp combined, but I'm not sure if we have that much.  If needed and if nobody else wants it, we can also sell the ring of protection she is wearing at the moment.

EDIT: and I guess we're giving Irabeth her sword back.

----------


## u-b

> with all the stuff we got from those cultists, plus the other stuff we found, how much do we have when we sell the lot...
> Both are 3000 gp combined, but I'm not sure if we have that much.


We pretty much do. I try keeping the doc up to date, so go ahead, claim and sell stuff etc. Just one advice: don't barter* the portable and usable stuff unless you are out of the garbage.

*Not sure we can be given money by now. Probably not. Also, we have escorted one rich guy to his house. Maybe we visit him to exchange the news.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> We pretty much do. I try keeping the doc up to date, so go ahead, claim and sell stuff etc. Just one advice: don't barter* the portable and usable stuff unless you are out of the garbage.
> 
> *Not sure we can be given money by now. Probably not. Also, we have escorted one rich guy to his house. Maybe we visit him to exchange the news.


Ooh, yeah, we should see if rich guy is okay, Horgus I think.

----------


## RCgothic

He's not a fan of all of us. Might be better to just leave alone.

----------


## TankLaser007

Narratively: Want to visit my mother and step-father's home/smithy to see if they've returned/survived.

Crunchwise want to scribe some spells, and also enhancement my bow to +1 and ideally adaptable so I can benefit more from Str buffs, also want to Consecrate my bow so I can benefit from False Focus.

Re: Other weapons/Items I can handle the crafting for free but time may be an issue as I am a single person, if the Valet familiar can help decrease time we can see what I am able to do in terms of items.

----------


## Spore

> He's not a fan of all of us. Might be better to just leave alone.


We are in a war, and he is rich. We need to tax him. This is the LAWFUL good cleric speaking. Though honestly this might be easier with Queen Gallifrey's blessing.

In terms of defenses, I would like to wear the Amulet of Natural Armor (even though its debased design reviles Leonius' tastes) and buy a Ring of Protection +1. (I'll do this if I dont see a protest until say wednesday).

 If no one wants the +2 Cloak, I take it too, but I strongly suggest one of the arcanists to take it. I strongly suggest equipping everyone who lacks the +2 cloak with at least a +1 cloak (1000 gold will soon be peanuts).

----------


## Starbuck_II

Yeah, I'll accept a Resistance cloak either +1 or +2, a little extra saves can be a good thing.

Next level or when we get sufficient money, maybe get a Three Reasons to Live crafted, about 9000 gp or 4,500 gp crafted (boosts my ragesong or bardic music by 6 levels). 
With a Poet's Cloak I can access bardic music, but that will take even later.

----------


## DrK

> Suppose there is a set of...
> 1. Cracked Opalescent White Pyramid keyed to Fauchard
> 2. Masterwork Cold Iron Fauchard
> 3. Wayfinder
> ...on some hapless guy whose estate only cares about total value to send home. Can do?


The wayfindets will use resonant option #2 so the random table, for the resonant powers. Also Im not sure if the cracked or flawed stones work with the resonant powers as the benefits are more commensurate with full priced stones 

Edit: you can get a cold iron fauchard, there are a lot of cold iron weapons in Kenaberes

----------


## u-b

> Also Im not sure if the cracked or flawed stones work with the resonant powers as the benefits are more commensurate with full priced stones


There are two takes on this:
1. PFS says they do not resonate, period.
2. PFSRD says "25% of cracked or flawed ioun stones have resonant powers (see Wayfinders and Ioun Stones) compared to the 75% chance for typical ioun stones; only 10% of scorched ioun stones have resonant powers".

Which one will we use? In case of the later, resonnance on 0..25: (1d100)[*36*] with effect (1d100)[*69*].

UPD: Selling a bunch of bulky stuff and buying the following:
1. Mwk cold iron fauchard
2. Wayfinder
3. Cracked opalescent white pyramid ioun stone keyed to fauchard
4. Oil of bless weapon x5

----------


## RCgothic

I've claimed the cloak of +2 resistance.

I've also done a little bit of surgery to the sheet. The nominal share now does not include items given away, destroyed, or used for the benefit of the team, and is divided between 6 instead of 5.

Items sold has its own specific column. If you put down an item as "sold" its value is now added to a new row of "allocation from items sold" which allows the cash value to be allocated to an individual. This row is not included in the "total value" amount, as that would double-count. Add any new loot in rows above this last functional section, which needs to stay last.

Example: Tali sold 2 alchemist's fires. The value was 20, which was added to the total value sold, and also made available to the value for application row. Tali then took 20 from this allocation, which was added into her share.

Some of the +/- values where items are counted in several columns needs to be sorted out, because I'm not entirely sure what's going on with that. I think they probably need to be moved to items sold or given away, but not sure.

----------


## u-b

That was the way I was doing transactions:
1. Any item leaving the possession would be moved to the "Other" column, with the "Rate" column edited to reflect the valuation (the normal sales are at 0.5, destructions and gifts are at 0.0 etc.).
2. Anything bought appears twice in a new row with 0 items total: with "+" in the buyer's column and the "-" in the "Other" column. The "Rate" column for purchases is usually 1.0.
3. The total in the "Other" column should stay at 0 after the transaction.

Granted, I did not document this anywhere, but you can now proceed with that in mind.

----------


## RCgothic

I think items leaving possession works like that. Just move to "sold" or "given away/destroyed" and edit the rate as appropriate.

I think recording items bought from personal share in here is going to be overly complicating though, and the best way to record those is on a separate tab. Items bought from personal share should only go on the main table if there's a change in possession within the team, reallocated to team use, or sold/given away/destroyed for group purpose. Basically if there's a need to recalculate share.

By the way, I'd not encountered the sumproduct function before: useful to know!

----------


## RCgothic

I think it's sorted for now. The "other" column was getting deducted from personal shares in the new update, so I just changed the conditional formatting to allow negative numbers.

This allows you to count items bought instead of taking cash from the "value allocation" row, but I think it will break if you try and sell those items, because it can't handle the depreciation of items sold from a personal share.

I think tracking personal items on a different tab is definitely the way to go in future.

----------


## TankLaser007

I'm just enjoying the two of you nerding out over the spreadsheet.

----------


## RCgothic

It's worth noting that Irabeth's sword is a disproportionate share of the loot this far, so be cautious about taking cash to make up your nominal share until we're decided what we're doing with it. If were're returning it, then that's nearly 900gp less each, but with a massive favour owed from an important NPC.

----------


## Spore

For further consideration, Leonius will have access to the following spells for the cost of 1 MP:

Mythic Heroism - 50 minutes of +4 morale bonus to attack, damage, checks and saves (notably only WEAPON damage). If I expend 2 MP, you are under a haste effect (netting another attack at full BAB).

Mythic Shield Other - 5 hours of half damage, while I can reduce all the damage I do take by 3 for each instance.

Mythic Divine Favor - 1 min, castable on other targets now. +1 luck bonus on attack and damage (+2 if cast from Inspired Spell) though I might switch that for Mythic Prayer (+2 luck for the entire party for almost every roll as well, for 5 rounds). Unless you allow me to cast Mythic Cure Light Wounds from spontaneous castings (this nets an average of 19 HP per spell slot).

----------


## RCgothic

> Edit: I've just realised Elemental Spell doesn't work the way I thought it did and a substantial part of how I imagined Tali's build going forward has collapsed. I thought it was a +0 spell (so sorry if I've been using that wrong with Acid Splash), and thought I could use more than one elemental type. It's not worthwhile to flavour my spells with the [Fire] descriptor for +1 spell level, so apologies if I've been using Acid Splash as Fire Splash without the relevant spell level increase. I don't think it's made any difference because I don't think we've fought anything with Acid Resistance.
> 
> Going to have to rethink.





> On the elemental spell side if she wants it to be +0 for change to "FIRE" that would be fine with me





> I've just realised how I was casting elemental spell at +0 before being granted this generous dispensation. I have a trait that reduces metamagic costs by one! So that all works out.
> 
> Also d&d3.5 energy substitution had no metamagic level increase, so that was just unnecessarily confusing all around.


I've just realised I made another mistake here - magical lineage doesn't reduce all metamagic by 1, it only does it for a single spell. Another mistake from 3.5, where metamagic reducers were more generous.

As generous as the "Elemental Spell[fire] +0" DM fiat would be, it feels like a bit of a cheat. I think the fairest way is to apply magical lineage to Magic Missile, which is the only non-cantrip I've been using Elemental Spell with so far.

And if I want to apply Elemental Spell to a different spell I can suck up the +1, especially given in a couple of tiers with Elemental Conversion applying a fire type to any mundane spell allows me to convert it to any other energy type.



In terms of new abilities for level 5, Tali picks up

Lvl1 Spell: Featherfall
Lvl2 Spell: Glitterdust
Lvl2 Spell: Resist Energy (Bloodline)

Feats: Greater Spell Focus (Evocation) & Mythic Spell Focus (Evocation) - Evocation save DCs increase by another 3.

Mythic abilities:
Wild Arcana (bypass spells known, don't expend spell slot) - Ultimate Utility.
Display of Charisma (+20 on Charisma checks) - Ultimate Face.

----------


## farothel

So we can just grab the items we want and sell them?  Wouldn't it be easier to first let everybody claim items, decide which items we went to keep as a group (like potions and stuff) and then sell everything left over and divide that up?

----------


## RCgothic

I was working on the assumption that is easier to ask forgiveness than permission. We had a lot of unclaimed items and it was cluttery. If there's something on the list you'd like to hang onto, just unsell it and claim it for yourself.

I've picked a few things that I thought would be useful for the group but Tali wouldn't personally buy (scrolls, potions) and put them down as team items on my sheet.

----------


## u-b

> Wouldn't it be easier to first let everybody claim items, decide which items we went to keep as a group (like potions and stuff) and then sell everything left over and divide that up?


It would take some coordinated effort to decide which items we keep, because the utility of those items should be balanced against things people are actually buying. Like, we have a magical adamantine morningstar. Do we keep it or sell it? I rather think we keep it until we sell it. And we sell it when we can buy something more useful. Also, there are the following thoughts about selling the loot and dividing the proceeds:
1. To have cash, we must have to find the requisite amounts of gold and/or platinum. We must then lug it around. Take a Manual of War. We don't really need it, but it would weight 75 pounds when converted to gold (7.5 pounds when converted to platinum). Now it weights just 2 pounds. A portable store of value. And the "store of value" part is of any relevance because...
2. People normally buy gear in "lots", where a "lot" is e.g. a magical item. It is not useful to have more coins until you are able to pay for next lot. For example, Gashur has his sight on three lots. Each costs 4k and thus currently out of reach. There is no point for Gashur to lug coins around if someone can have something potentially useful instead. That said...
3. If you can go over your nominal share, please do go over nominal share. Just make sure it's a good thing that we won't find in the next pile of loot. Not everyone can hit his nominal share exactly and it's not like we are going our separate ways anytime soon, so instead of evenly splitting the cash and carrying it around, maybe we can have someone buy something with it, on the contition that their actual share would be less the next time we get some loot.

----------


## TankLaser007

That sounds like a good idea. Also baring time I can actually make things for you lot if you want. Armour, Weapons, Bows and Ammunition. I can make mundane masterwork versions and or magical versions providing we have the correct spells/wands/scrolls etc. With Tali's UMD and a mix of divine and arcane casters we can likely DiY a lot of things for less and make sure they're useful and have more longevity, as we build our kit around our characters and not the opposite.

I am fine with forgoing my shares for the party with the idea that I'll likely be using gold to enhance my current gear, bow/armour etc. unless something better comes along.

I'm looking to "buy" Weapon Consecration 150 gp
+1 on my Bow 1,000 gp and 8 hours
Adaptive on my bow 500 gp and 4 hours
1,650 gp and 12 hours work so that would be feasible in 48 hours we have?

What are the current shares at btw has anyone done the maths on that? "Nominal Share" is what we have to "spend" from based on what we've taken?

----------


## farothel

> It would take some coordinated effort to decide which items we keep, because the utility of those items should be balanced against things people are actually buying. Like, we have a magical adamantine morningstar. Do we keep it or sell it? I rather think we keep it until we sell it. And we sell it when we can buy something more useful. Also, there are the following thoughts about selling the loot and dividing the proceeds:
> 1. To have cash, we must have to find the requisite amounts of gold and/or platinum. We must then lug it around. Take a Manual of War. We don't really need it, but it would weight 75 pounds when converted to gold (7.5 pounds when converted to platinum). Now it weights just 2 pounds. A portable store of value. And the "store of value" part is of any relevance because...
> 2. People normally buy gear in "lots", where a "lot" is e.g. a magical item. It is not useful to have more coins until you are able to pay for next lot. For example, Gashur has his sight on three lots. Each costs 4k and thus currently out of reach. There is no point for Gashur to lug coins around if someone can have something potentially useful instead. That said...
> 3. If you can go over your nominal share, please do go over nominal share. Just make sure it's a good thing that we won't find in the next pile of loot. Not everyone can hit his nominal share exactly and it's not like we are going our separate ways anytime soon, so instead of evenly splitting the cash and carrying it around, maybe we can have someone buy something with it, on the contition that their actual share would be less the next time we get some loot.


True for some items, but the armour and weapons we got actually weigh more than their gold value (I think).  And I always assumed that a lot of gold was actually carried as gems and the like, which are easier to carry.

As I'm on holiday I don't have much time to look in detail over the list.  As said before, I would like to get items to put a +1 on my greatsword.  As that is my bonded item, I'm not going to change it even if we find a magical one in the next loot pile.

----------


## TankLaser007

> As said before, I would like to get items to put a +1 on my greatsword.  As that is my bonded item, I'm not going to change it even if we find a magical one in the next loot pile.


Same here. Bonded items for the long haul. If you want I can enhance the greatsword.

----------


## u-b

> What are the current shares at btw has anyone done the maths on that? "Nominal Share" is what we have to "spend" from based on what we've taken?


Well, "Nominal Share" is based on all the loot ever, that's what your total takings out of the pile should average over the long term. What you can take from is the "Unclaimed" column (curently 7857 gp in there) and maybe some claimed columns (those of yourself and people you can persuade). If you don't want to do the selling yourself, I'll summarize the requests as follows:

1. Jessica gets 3000 gp conditional on availability of enchantment services (will need two separate enchanters to do that in two days, so a word from DM about this). This includes the sale of the glaive, so just ~2000 gp in other funds.
2. Talisin gets 1650 gp (raw materials should be well under the base value, so no problem with that).
3. And then we maybe should leave something for Mong.

Maybe RCgothic will execute the sale as I am not quite sure how to exactly hit the target amount with the new design.




> Also baring time I can actually make things for you lot if you want. Armour, Weapons, Bows and Ammunition.


Gashur will have two requests, 4000 gp market price each, but this will hit both funding limit and time limit, so sometime later.

----------


## TankLaser007

If I can do two 8 hour items in the time  allotted I can do the +1 enhancements for Jessica's sword and my Bow that's 2,000 in materials. With my own buffs it should be an auto success while taking 10* and even rolling there should be no chance of errors. I'm sitting on a +15 for mundane crafting and +17 Spellcraft think highest DC is 21. 

Is Leonius able to consecrate our weapons for 150 in reagents or do we need to outsource that?

How much time can the Familiar Si-Yon(?) shave off the time? Enough to squeeze in 8/8/4 in the 48 timespan? Or is 8 hours the hard limit of crafting possible in a "day"?

----------


## Spore

> Is Leonius able to consecrate our weapons for 150 in reagents or do we need to outsource that?


I know of the ability, but it is incredibly wasteful considering we have limited healing ressources. If I were a Life Oracle or a charisma focussed Cleric, this would be another story. But I burnt 3/4 channels for healing in the relatively short dungeon of Gray Garrison. 

Outsourcing might be possible, but you are generally talking about lower levels clerics or adepts which lack the channel ability. Also remember Jessica can also focus positive energy.




> I was working on the assumption that is easier to ask forgiveness than permission. We had a lot of unclaimed items and it was cluttery. If there's something on the list you'd like to hang onto, just unsell it and claim it for yourself.

----------


## TankLaser007

I want to consecrate the bow so it counts as a divine foci and I can use it in place of material components with False Focus feat.

----------


## farothel

I want the sword done.  The armour can wait for now if there's not enough funds.
@TankLaser007: if you have the time to enchant Jessica's sword and it doesn't take you from something important for you, then great, thanks.

----------


## RCgothic

I've relinquished most of the cash I'd claimed, there's nothing particularly I want at this stage, I was just making up share. Better for someone who actually needs something to use it.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Wait, how much money can we have if we sold unused junk?

Three Reasons to Live crafted at 4500gp  would be sweet. Low caster, only 5
https://aonprd.com/MagicWondrousDisp...ns%20to%20Live
I can provide spell with mythic ability.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Wait, how much money can we have if we sold unused junk?
> 
> Three Reasons to Live crafted at 4500gp  would be sweet. Low caster, only 5
> https://aonprd.com/MagicWondrousDisp...ns%20to%20Live
> I can provide spell with mythic ability.


Shout's on my spell list as well I won't be able to cast it for a while though, I get 3rd level spells next level, so 4th is a bit longer. However, it;s _only_ +5 to DC to craft w/o the spell with True, Skill and Foxe's Cunning I net +4 to my craft checks and aid other can further in crease that so the only real hurdles are time and money.

----------


## RCgothic

Ok, so there are quite a few requests here and limited resources.

The total amount of funds we have available from selling stuff, pre-purchases, is 15,027gp.

We can craft 4000gp worth of items in 16h per crafter (using expedited crafting at +5 craft DC), and the materials would cost 2000gp. More reasonably half that amount.

I think the main requests are:

Tali: Sleeves of many Garments (200gp) +100gp jewelry. 300gp total.

Gashur: 2 items 4000gp market value/2000gp crafted each. Only available with expendited crafting (assuming one crafter).

Mong: Three Reasons to Live 9000gp (4500gp & 4.5 days expedited crafting - infeasible right now)

Talisin: Bow Enchantment +1 2000gp (1000gp crafted)

Leonius: Ring of Deflection +1 / Amulet of Natural Armour +1 4000gp

Jessica: Sword Enchantment +1 2000gp (1000gp crafted)

We can afford most of these, but not all and not all are feasible. I think Mong probably has to pick something else, and Gashur can only get one of his if that's our sole crafting focus. If everyone else gets what they want, that's approx 4700gp left for Mong's choices.

The understanding would need to be that those of us who are under-share get to make that up in later loot allocations, and those with generous allocations this time might find themselves less prioritised in future. 

I note that Leonius will be rather over nominal share of loot by 9500gp, falling to approx 5000gp over if he gives the sword back to Irabeth. He's done very well out of claiming loot, especially enchanted shields and breastplates.

I also note the unclaimed MWK composite (2STR) bow, cold iron arrows and +1 holy arrows on the unclaimed list, and presume Talisin is claiming those rather than being sold for team cash. If that's the case we should allocate them on the sheet.

Finally, I think we should draw a line under this loot allocation and start a new tab for future loot runs to avoid it getting more complicated.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Ok, so there are quite a few requests here and limited resources.
> 
> The total amount of funds we have available from selling stuff, pre-purchases, is 15,027gp.
> 
> We can craft 4000gp worth of items in 16h per crafter (using expedited crafting at +5 craft DC), and the materials would cost 2000gp. More reasonably half that amount.
> 
> I think the main requests are:
> 
> Tali: Sleeves of many Garments (200gp) +100gp jewelry. 300gp total.
> ...


I think all of those are sound and good assessments. I'll take the _arrows_ if no one wants them, but I won't use the bow as my bow is bonded and I need it to cast/use class features. I'll just upgrade that slowly. If someone has martial (?) proficiency and wants the bow they can take it and we can split cold iron/ magic arrows. Otherwise I'll forgo the bow and only take arrows. Which reminds me I likely need another quiver or a means of reorganising my arrows.

----------


## u-b

I see only a non-magical bow. Gashur _can_ use it, but that will be any good only if we engage in a shooting contest with some flyers. No problem lugging it around until we sell it or some such. Will take 20 arrows in that case.

----------


## RCgothic

My mistake, it was only MWK. 

Ok, so Gashur gets the bow and 20 cold iron arrows.
Talisin gets 30 cold iron arrows and 5 holy +1 arrows.

The only unallocated/unsold items are the wardstone shards and the manual of war.

----------


## RCgothic

Spore, the scroll of Restoration that you have on your sheet was noted down on the loot table incorrectly as a lesser version, which I've just corrected.

Be sure to note it's actually a full Scroll of Restoration!

----------


## Spore

> The only unallocated/unsold items are the wardstone shards and the manual of war.


The shards should be split evenly. We casters can give the melee fighters ours since I feel the bane version of armor class is not great.

----------


## u-b

> Gashur: 2 items 4000gp market value/2000gp crafted each. Only available with expendited crafting (assuming one crafter).


Yeah, in due time, no hurry. We can purchase the materials while in the city and do actual crafting any later time (probably can even cram 4-hour slots into adventuring days). To determine the materials needed, Gashur wants:
1. Wis cold iron fauchard made +1.
2. An amulet of mighty fists (furious OR demon bane, not sure which, soliciting opinions).

----------


## TankLaser007

Bane (Outsider - Evil) is very good, especially since we'll be fighting a lot of evil outsiders, both are conditional but from my experience bane weapons tend to be more potent when they activate than furious, I've used furious with a pugilist before and it can good but I think I get more mileage out a well chosen bane than furious.




> The shards should be split evenly. We casters can give the melee fighters ours since I feel the bane version of armor class is not great.


Yeah, I can use mine or pass it to another, good bane test drive for the martials. Like I said I think bane is great when it works. Same for Defiant armour quality,  but really only worth it in the right campaign. Otherwise its just a "waste" of gold and +1 enhancement.

----------


## u-b

Then my proposal regarding the wardstone shards: Leonius and Tali get 0 each. Everybody else gets 1. The remaining 2 are carried around. They are a whole day duration, so this could be re-arranged as needed after we use (some of) the first batch. The usage should be on weapons only.

----------


## farothel

> I see only a non-magical bow. Gashur _can_ use it, but that will be any good only if we engage in a shooting contest with some flyers. No problem lugging it around until we sell it or some such. Will take 20 arrows in that case.


Jessica has a non-magical composite shortbow (str +2), but I carry that around only to have a ranged weapon, not to really use it unless there's no other option.  So I can carry around some of the special arrows if it brings others above their carrying capacity.  Otherwise I just have a bunch of regular ones that I can hand out if others are running out.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Ok, so there are quite a few requests here and limited resources.
> 
> The total amount of funds we have available from selling stuff, pre-purchases, is 15,027gp.
> 
> We can craft 4000gp worth of items in 16h per crafter (using expedited crafting at +5 craft DC), and the materials would cost 2000gp. More reasonably half that amount.
> 
> I think the main requests are:
> 
> Tali: Sleeves of many Garments (200gp) +100gp jewelry. 300gp total.
> ...


How about an Boots of the Cat (500 gp crafted) for now and Amulet of NA +1 (1000 crafted)?

Remember with Cooperative Crafting feat, we double GP value that can be crafted at same time.

----------


## RCgothic

Doesn't the co-operative crafting feat just allow two crafters to work on the same project without losing speed?

Working separately we also get two lots crafting done?

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Doesn't the co-operative crafting feat just allow two crafters to work on the same project without losing speed?
> 
> Working separately we also get two lots crafting done?


Well, it says "your assistance doubles the gp value of items that can be crafted each day"
https://www.aonprd.com/FeatDisplay.a...ive%20Crafting

Meaning that Cooperative Crafting allows one to craft an item of 1,000+ GP in half the time, with two characters working on it. 

So, almost halves the time. So, 4 days job should be doable in 2 days.

----------


## Spore

As an ....aside, but mainly my major point, can we get on with the ROLEplaying too while we ROLLplay?

We can also drop my request for a ring. Of course Leonius can assist in crafting. And if you can explain what immediate bonus the consecrated weapon has for you, Leonius will gladly charge it.

----------


## RCgothic

Apologies for minimum effort post, I was having a bit of a block and just trying to get anything up

----------


## farothel

So if I understand the excel correct, Jessica has 2000 gp from items sold.  That's enough to put a +1 on her sword.  And if I sell the glaive as well (I don't really need it if my greatsword is magical) I can have an enchantment put on my armour as well.  Do I see that correctly, or is the glaive already in the list of sold things?

Sorry for the questions, but I'm away from home and I have limited access to things.

----------


## DrK

To help my understanding would it be possible for someone to summarise the crafting or buying of stuff?

----------


## RCgothic

The total amount of funds we have available from selling stuff, pre-purchases, is 15,027gp.

Not crafted:
Tali: Sleeves of many Garments (200gp) +100gp jewelry. 300gp total.
Leonius: Ring of Deflection +1 / Amulet of Natural Armour +1 4000gp

Crafted:
Talisin: Bow Enchantment +1 (1000gp crafted)
Jessica: Sword Enchantment +1 (1000gp crafted)
(Completed, both items takes 1 crafter 2 days at accelerated pace)

Mong: Boots of the Cat (500 gp crafted) for now and Amulet of NA +1 (1000 crafted)
(Completed, 1 crafter 1.5 days at accelerated pace)

That leaves
Gashur: Wis cold iron fauchard made +1, an amulet of mighty fists 2000gp crafted each.
(500gp crafted at accelerated pace. It will take 3.5 crafter-days to complete in future at accelerated pace, or 1.75 days with 2 crafters and cooperative casting.)

We've spent 11,800gp of our initial 15,027gp, and Gashur's items aren't complete.

----------


## RCgothic

Always weird to come across my original avatar talking back at me. 😅

----------


## u-b

> To help my understanding would it be possible for someone to summarise the crafting or buying of stuff?





> Gashur's items aren't complete.


Happy with that as long as all the materials are bought and taken along in case we do any waiting anywhere during the mission.

Also, regarding things to summarize. What about Irabeth's sword?
1. Did she sell it?
2. Does she take it?

----------


## farothel

> We've spent 11,800gp of our initial 15,027gp, and Gashur's items aren't complete.


If we have that much left over, I can ask for my armour to be enchanted as well I guess.  Gives me a bit more staying power for the time when one of those things we encounter doesn't go down with the first swing.  :Small Eek:

----------


## DrK

> The total amount of funds we have available from selling stuff, pre-purchases, is 15,027gp.
> 
> Not crafted:
> Tali: Sleeves of many Garments (200gp) +100gp jewelry. 300gp total.
> Leonius: Ring of Deflection +1 / Amulet of Natural Armour +1 4000gp
> 
> Crafted:
> Talisin: Bow Enchantment +1 (1000gp crafted)
> Jessica: Sword Enchantment +1 (1000gp crafted)
> ...


I think the wayfinder and the cracked ioun stone for Weapon familiarity with the Fauchard have been missed off the list




> Happy with that as long as all the materials are bought and taken along in case we do any waiting anywhere during the mission.
> 
> Also, regarding things to summarize. What about Irabeth's sword?
> 1. Did she sell it?
> 2. Does she take it?


I'll update tonight with Irabeth and leonius and the sword to resolve this bit

----------


## TankLaser007

Sorry, been busy/knackered all week/end. Getting posts up now.

*For crafting:*
+1 Enhancement Bonus (CL must =EBx3) [+1=CL3, +2=CL 6] Cost: 1,000 in regents etc., 8 hours work. Spellcraft DC 8 +10 Accelerated Crafting = *Spellcraft DC 18*
Crafting Buffs: Spellcraft +13, Foxes Cunning +2, True Skill +2 Insight, Fallback Strategy free re-roll: *Spellcraft +17* (So baring double 1's both days it should work, and that's if 1's fail automatically, otherwise it should be auto-success even w/o taking 10.

*Spoiler: Rolls Day 1*
Show


*Spellcraft* - (1d20)[*8*]
*Spellcraft reroll* - (1d20)[*16*]



*Spoiler: Rolls Day 2*
Show


*Spellcraft* - (1d20)[*9*]
*Spellcraft reroll* - (1d20)[*5*]



If the valet's cooperative crafting further speeds up crafting and I can do more (like 1 or 2 items in the time allotted let me know if there are any rolls needed? I have the slots to support that buffing routine for up to  three batches p/day

*Edit:* and the +150gp Consecrated Weapon modification ?

----------


## RCgothic

I propose we use some of our outstanding funds to procure transport/horses.

----------


## DrK

The Queen will happily provide you each with a chain or leather barbed heavy or light warhorse as you desire and 2 light horses as pack horses for the party

----------


## u-b

So now it seems we'll have quite a few days of travel (upwards of a week), but before that we'll have a day in the city. So Gashur is doing the following:
1. Claiming 2000 more gp out of the available amount, for a total of 4000 gp (2728 gp remaining and some more remaining in gear, such as the glaive +1, the adamantine morning star +1 and the manual of war). This puts Gashur a bit over the target figure, I hope people have no problem with that.
2. Making sure all the materials for Gashur's two items are procured (costing 4000 gp total).
3. Buying some drugs for our crafters, namely:
3.1 Bark of Restful Birch to make tea of it, up to 10 doses of maybe 20 gp each (no price is given for the bark, so checking with DM regarding price and availability).
3.2 Petals of Dreamers Star to make tea of it, up to 20 doses of 5 gp each (this should be available without any problem).

This should allow to make 1000 gp per day progress towards the crafting while on the way (4 hr/daily) and maybe 2000 gp more progress before we leave.

----------


## TankLaser007

I apologise for late replies 3 of my spawn are about to start reception/primary so we've been going to different schools for registration and interviews applications etc. has put me back in work so I've been playing catchup since last week. Should have the last school related appointment tomorrow so I intend to catch up on games in the next few days.




> So now it seems we'll have quite a few days of travel (upwards of a week), but before that we'll have a day in the city. So Gashur is doing the following:
> 1. Claiming 2000 more gp out of the available amount, for a total of 4000 gp (2728 gp remaining and some more remaining in gear, such as the glaive +1, the adamantine morning star +1 and the manual of war). This puts Gashur a bit over the target figure, I hope people have no problem with that.
> 2. Making sure all the materials for Gashur's two items are procured (costing 4000 gp total).
> 3. Buying some drugs for our crafters, namely:
> 3.1 Bark of Restful Birch to make tea of it, up to 10 doses of maybe 20 gp each (no price is given for the bark, so checking with DM regarding price and availability).
> 3.2 Petals of Dreamers Star to make tea of it, up to 20 doses of 5 gp each (this should be available without any problem).
> 
> This should allow to make 1000 gp per day progress towards the crafting while on the way (4 hr/daily) and maybe 2000 gp more progress before we leave.


I'm fine with forgoing some loot, especially since I'm a latecomer. Just wanted to remind/ask any chance we can get weapons consecrated? I want to use my bow as a divine focus for casting, not for the channelling smite aspect. It's a weapon upgrade/modification that costs 150 gp not sure if Leonius or one of the Crusader clergy can do that.

----------


## DrK

> So now it seems we'll have quite a few days of travel (upwards of a week), but before that we'll have a day in the city. So Gashur is doing the following:
> 1. Claiming 2000 more gp out of the available amount, for a total of 4000 gp (2728 gp remaining and some more remaining in gear, such as the glaive +1, the adamantine morning star +1 and the manual of war). This puts Gashur a bit over the target figure, I hope people have no problem with that.
> 2. Making sure all the materials for Gashur's two items are procured (costing 4000 gp total).
> 3. Buying some drugs for our crafters, namely:
> 3.1 Bark of Restful Birch to make tea of it, up to 10 doses of maybe 20 gp each (no price is given for the bark, so checking with DM regarding price and availability).
> 3.2 Petals of Dreamers Star to make tea of it, up to 20 doses of 5 gp each (this should be available without any problem).
> 
> This should allow to make 1000 gp per day progress towards the crafting while on the way (4 hr/daily) and maybe 2000 gp more progress before we leave.


What were you buying again?




> I apologise for late replies 3 of my spawn are about to start reception/primary so we've been going to different schools for registration and interviews applications etc. has put me back in work so I've been playing catchup since last week. Should have the last school related appointment tomorrow so I intend to catch up on games in the next few days.
> 
> I'm fine with forgoing some loot, especially since I'm a latecomer. Just wanted to remind/ask any chance we can get weapons consecrated? I want to use my bow as a divine focus for casting, not for the channelling smite aspect. It's a weapon upgrade/modification that costs 150 gp not sure if Leonius or one of the Crusader clergy can do that.


I can't wait till the 5th and my small gremlins return to school. Will make it much easier! Yes you can buy consecration. Plenty of priests and paladin about

----------


## u-b

> What were you buying again?


Raw materials to enchant:
1. A cold iron weapon to +1
2. An amulet to Mighty Fists: Bane (Evil Outsiders)
3. Drugs depending on availability.



> 3.1 Bark of Restful Birch to make tea of it, up to 10 doses of maybe 20 gp each (no price is given for the bark, so checking with DM regarding price and availability).
> 3.2 Petals of Dreamers Star to make tea of it, up to 20 doses of 5 gp each (this should be available without any problem).

----------


## TankLaser007

Is the map we're looking at just a map or it has those descriptors/names written on them? Like "Gibbering Horde" etc.?

*EDIT:* Also can we deduct 120 gp for Consecration for my bow I paid 30 from my purse.

----------


## DrK

It will have most of the names on but skipping a couple like gibberish horde and lost chapel (those you may have to allow yourselves to forget)

----------


## RCgothic

I'll update the spreadsheet with my understanding of all this when I get a chance.

----------


## TankLaser007

> It will have most of the names on but skipping a couple like gibberish horde and lost chapel (those you may have to allow yourselves to forget)


OK. I have to go over exams w/ my students today then afterwards I'll likely try to get a post up in the IC.

----------


## RCgothic

The updated list appears to be as follows:

*Gashur:*
Cold Iron Weapon Enhancement +1, 4000gp market value 2000gp crafted
Amulet of Mighty Fists 4000gp market value, 2000gp crafted
10 doses Restful Birch @20gp each, 200gp
20 doses of Dreamer's Star @5gp each, 100gp
Total expenditure: 4300gp
Of which market value to be crafted: 8000gp
NOTE: Other items such as the wayfinder/Ioun stone appear to have been bought from personal loot being sold, so this is not a draw on party funds. If not that's another 2378gp.

*Jessica:*
Weapon Enhancement +1 2000gp market value, 1000gp crafted
Armour Enhancement +1 1000gp market value, 500gp crafted
Personal Glaive sold to contribute 1154gp
Total expenditure: 346gp
Of Which market value to be crafted: 3000gp

*Leonius:*
Amulet +1 bought at market value 2000gp
Ring +1 bought at market value 2000gp
Total expenditure 4000gp

*Mong:*
Boots of the Cat Market Value 1000gp, 500gp crafted
Amulet of natural armour +1 2000gp market value, 1000gp crafted
Total expenditure 1500gp
Of which market value to be crafted 3000gp

*Tali:*
Jewellery 100gp market value
Sleeves of Many Garments 200gp market value
Total expenditure: 300gp

*Talisin:*
Bow Enchantment +1 2000gp market value, 1000gp crafted
Weapon Consecration 150gp
30gp personal contribution
Total expenditure:
1120gp
Of which market value to be crafted: 2000gp

*We have 4614gp of team funds remaining.* (depending on Gashur's minor items).

The total value to be crafted is 16000gp. Each crafter can craft 1000gp per 4h period at an accelerated pace. There were 4x 4h periods before meeting the queen (2 days) and 2x 4hperiods before departure. It's 1 day's ride to Vala's gift, So another 1x 4 hour crafting period en-route. That's 7 crafting periods by 2 crafters is 14000gp crafted, with 2000gp still outstanding. I suggest it be one of Gashur's items. If Talisin's valet allows cooperative crafting, then we're effectively at three crafters and all items are completed before we depart.

I'm going to draw a line under the allocation at this point and start a new tab in the spreadsheet for loot going forward.

----------


## farothel

I can have my armour bought at market value if there is not enough time for the crafting.  It shouldn't be too hard to find that in what's essentially a fortress town.

----------


## u-b

> I can have my armour bought at market value if there is not enough time for the crafting.  It shouldn't be too hard to find that in what's essentially a fortress town.


No point in selling and buying full plate if you can wait for a day. I guess the best time to craft that armor will be the first day of travel, assuming you can live through that without +1 to AC. That frees the last day in the city for crafting something more expensive.

Also, seeing that we still have free funds no one is grabbing... how about we procure some Capes of Free Will +1? Gashur would be the first to grab one, but we have funds for more than one. Gashur can hand over his cloack +1 to those with better own saves.

UPD: Or we can procure raw materials for whatever thing Mong wanted (not sure how raw materials relate to base value of the settlement though).

----------


## farothel

Who will we put in charge.  It seems the options are Irabeth or Jessica.  Jessica is willing, but it might be tricky if we split the party off from the big group, although we can put Irabeth in charge then.  And who's normally in charge of that group?

----------


## Spore

Cape of Free Will sounds very good. Built-in greater iron will is even better. Frankly the reroll makes the prospect of wearing actual loot ridiculous. But as "mythic" gear I am not sure this is openly available.

I would stick Irabeth with the army, but we can give it to anyone who wants to have an army managment minigame. Because Pathfinder has rules for that. Mostly rules that would benefit charisma characters, cavaliers (banners count as army buffs) but I assume cleric buffs could work as army buffs too. For me, I hated the army managment in the cRPG video game, and I hate it here too.

----------


## DrK

Unless one of the party meets the pre-reqs there are no Mythic crafters in the city to have them available 

@Spore
Im not intending to have much of the army mechanics as its a bit clunky

----------


## Spore

> Unless one of the party meets the pre-reqs there are no Mythic crafters in the city to have them available


If you have noticed I have been milling between several feats for my 5th level and my first mythic feat. If you allow this very late addtion, I would like to pick up Craft Wondrous Items, Mythic Crafting and just use my days to bless some cloaks then?

I figure to go Mythic Paragon/Channel Smite (plus Guided Hand) but that is a mere +3 to my weapon hits for two feats and I feel crafting can add much more to the party.

----------


## RCgothic

Well it looks like more crafting would definitely be utilised...

Aside from Talisin and maybe Talisin's assistant and Leonius, who else is crafting? I'd been going with 2 when working out timings but I'm struggling to identify who that is from the sheets.



In terms of the army, Tali could grow into the role of a commander as she has the charisma for it, but is unlikely to jump right in without any experience at this point. I think Irabeth if we'd rather not split the party.

----------


## u-b

> Cape of Free Will sounds very good. Built-in greater iron will is even better. Frankly the reroll makes the prospect of wearing actual loot ridiculous.


Well, you'll have the opportunity again at tier 6 or 7 when you get Force of Will, which is basically the same ability, but on steroids. Meaning "you" and not Gashur, because Gashur would love him Cloak of the Hunt at some point in time and there is other potentially good stuff, so having one mythic crafter would be very welcome.

----------


## TankLaser007

> If you have noticed I have been milling between several feats for my 5th level and my first mythic feat. If you allow this very late addtion, I would like to pick up Craft Wondrous Items, Mythic Crafting and just use my days to bless some cloaks then?
> 
> I figure to go Mythic Paragon/Channel Smite (plus Guided Hand) but that is a mere +3 to my weapon hits for two feats and I feel crafting can add much more to the party.





> Well it looks like more crafting would definitely be utilised...
> 
> Aside from Talisin and maybe Talisin's assistant and Leonius, who else is crafting? I'd been going with 2 when working out timings but I'm struggling to identify who that is from the sheets.





> Well, you'll have the opportunity again at tier 6 or 7 when you get Force of Will, which is basically the same ability, but on steroids. Meaning "you" and not Gashur, because Gashur would love him Cloak of the Hunt at some point in time and there is other potentially good stuff, so having one mythic crafter would be very welcome.


For crafting route if we want to be able to craft Mythic we can wait I can pick up Mythic Crafter as my next (Mythic) Feat. It might be better as I already count as having all normal Crafting Feats (so don't have to take feat slots for them) AND if I did want a crafting feat I can take it as a _bonus feat_ every few levels (although I doubt that's necessary.) My Crafting skills (Armour, Weapons, Bows) and Spell Craft are all between +11/+13. I _could_ further specialise with Mythic Path abilities/feats if we wanted but, again, I don't think it's necessary, if speed is an issue and DrK allows stacking effects that reduce time/double progress I can take Mythic Craft which allows making masterwork items w/o checks and double progress on all crafting. No problem with multiple crafters but I think Leonius can make _better_ use of his feat and path slots. Talisin _is_ a blacksmith's son after-all, so he's been doing this his entire life.

*@DrK:* I just realised I never updated my sheet, more importantly chosen my prepared spells. Is there enough time before scouting to prep spells or we just assume its been a daily routine/we had time to rest/prep before hand?

Maybe we should look to making some Rings of Sustenance or equivalents in the future for all the "8 hours rest" type of class features...

----------


## farothel

I'll be on holiday from Saturday.  While I will have internet (normally) the first days, it will probably not be all that good and from the 8th until the 19th or 20th, I will have no internet at all.  From then on until the 29th (when I'll be back) it's probably spotty again.  GM feel free to bot my character where needed during my no-internet period.

----------


## RCgothic

I'm still not clear on if we have a second crafter.

Talisin and who? If we've only got one then we're going to have to revisit what magic items we completed.

----------


## TankLaser007

> I'm still not clear on if we have a second crafter.
> 
> Talisin and who? If we've only got one then we're going to have to revisit what magic items we completed.


I think Starbuck_II/Mong is the second crafter and his familiar See-yon is the assistant/second crafter.

Also for time I can easily pass crafting checks with the raised DC for most of the items I've seen following the rules for accelerated crafting, if the valet familiar also stacks with that the time/amount of gp done p/day should further be reduced/improved.

----------


## RCgothic

That's what I thought, but I don't see any crafting feats or ranks in craft...?

Of course if Leonius wanted to take up crafting it's problem solved.

----------


## u-b

I think we'll have enough requests to load two crafters to full capacity and maybe more than that, so I'd go with Leonius crafting as well. Mong maybe planned to do it at later time in the career?

----------


## DrK

> If you have noticed I have been milling between several feats for my 5th level and my first mythic feat. If you allow this very late addtion, I would like to pick up Craft Wondrous Items, Mythic Crafting and just use my days to bless some cloaks then?
> 
> I figure to go Mythic Paragon/Channel Smite (plus Guided Hand) but that is a mere +3 to my weapon hits for two feats and I feel crafting can add much more to the party.


that would be fine. We've not had any encounters since you levelled up so you've time to finesse your build 




> For crafting route if we want to be able to craft Mythic we can wait I can pick up Mythic Crafter as my next (Mythic) Feat. It might be better as I already count as having all normal Crafting Feats (so don't have to take feat slots for them) AND if I did want a crafting feat I can take it as a _bonus feat_ every few levels (although I doubt that's necessary.) My Crafting skills (Armour, Weapons, Bows) and Spell Craft are all between +11/+13. I _could_ further specialise with Mythic Path abilities/feats if we wanted but, again, I don't think it's necessary, if speed is an issue and DrK allows stacking effects that reduce time/double progress I can take Mythic Craft which allows making masterwork items w/o checks and double progress on all crafting. No problem with multiple crafters but I think Leonius can make _better_ use of his feat and path slots. Talisin _is_ a blacksmith's son after-all, so he's been doing this his entire life.
> 
> *@DrK:* I just realised I never updated my sheet, more importantly chosen my prepared spells. Is there enough time before scouting to prep spells or we just assume its been a daily routine/we had time to rest/prep before hand?
> 
> Maybe we should look to making some Rings of Sustenance or equivalents in the future for all the "8 hours rest" type of class features...


Yes you can reset spells etc... You've had a day.
What ability lets you mimic the crafting feats? I couldn't see which one it was on the character sheet?




> I'll be on holiday from Saturday.  While I will have internet (normally) the first days, it will probably not be all that good and from the 8th until the 19th or 20th, I will have no internet at all.  From then on until the 29th (when I'll be back) it's probably spotty again.  GM feel free to bot my character where needed during my no-internet period.


Enjoy!

----------


## Starbuck_II

> I think we'll have enough requests to load two crafters to full capacity and maybe more than that, so I'd go with Leonius crafting as well. Mong maybe planned to do it at later time in the career?


Yeah, that will be next level at best. I really need a Int up item for my low skill points.
Though, my familiar can still double people's gp per day built in meantime.

----------


## Spore

> Yeah, that will be next level at best. I really need a Int up item for my low skill points.


Remember a headband of Int just gives you a fully levelled skill to replace your actual ranks. It does not add to the ranks.

@ ub

Got other smart ideas for crafting? Cape of Free Will feels like a cornerstone because it allows us to ruin the enemy's day who rely on will saves. 

@everyone?
We also might want to invest in a bag of holding

----------


## TankLaser007

> What ability lets you mimic the crafting feats? I couldn't see which one it was on the character sheet?


I forgot to update my Mythic progression o nthe sheet (doing it now) but the changes/choices were in one of the "Notes" sections. The ability is one of teh Archmage Path abilities:




> Crafting Mastery (Ex) (Mythic Adventures pg. 15): You can craft any magic item as if you had the necessary item creation feats. If you actually have the item creation feat needed for a magic item youre crafting, whenever you attempt a skill check to create that item, roll twice and use the higher result, and you make twice as much progress on the item for any time spent. This ability does not reduce the items cost or any other requirements.

----------


## u-b

> Got other smart ideas for crafting?


Not really. I've mostly planned for Gashur and there is a short-list of other wanted items like Boots of Speed, Sipping Jacket, Cracked Pale Green Prisms, Cracked Vibrant Purple Prisms, Bountiful Bottles, maybe Monocle of Unveiled Auras, but these are all of lower priority than, say, Demon Bane for everyone and maybe even below the stat boosters. I think Monocle of Unveiled Auras would be a go for Tali and some stuff is useful for everyone, but I did not specifically do research in that direction. My top pick after Gashur's weapon/amulet and before the eventual Cloak of the Hunt would be to get Jessica's sword a Demon Bane quality, because it's not cold iron and we want it to be effectively +3 by the time we meet a significant number of demons, to pierce DR X/cold iron. Or maybe Jessica has some other plan in that direction. For now we have wardstone shards, so not critical, but these will eventually run out.

If anyone wants me to do any specific research, I can dedicate some time and try to find more stuff to consider.

----------


## Spore

Well, I would do three capes(4500 gp, which is 2,250 half) of free will then, offering them to Tali, Talisin and Gashur (those with the worst will saves, who can do much damage in a short time being dominated, though it is a tossup between Mong and Tali).

----------


## RCgothic

> The updated list appears to be as follows:
> 
> *Gashur:*
> Cold Iron Weapon Enhancement +1, 4000gp market value 2000gp crafted
> Amulet of Mighty Fists 4000gp market value, 2000gp crafted
> 10 doses Restful Birch @20gp each, 200gp
> 20 doses of Dreamer's Star @5gp each, 100gp
> Total expenditure: 4300gp
> Of which market value to be crafted: 8000gp
> ...


With Talisin crafting at a double rate and his familiar assisting Leonius the above still holds. If we add three capes at 4500gp market value, then only Leonius can work on those mythic items and we would have needed to buy mundane capes for him to enchant, but that shouldn't be an issue. With 8h travel, 4h spell prep meals & other mundane tasks, and 8h rest, that leaves 4h a day to craft.

With accelerated crafting (Talisin at a double rate and Leonius with assistance), 1000gp marked value can be crafted per 4h period (per day).

Leonius has 4500gp marked value to get through, so that's 4.5 days from now.
Talisin has 2000gp to get through, so he'll be done in 2 days.

We spent an extra 2250gp on crafting, so party funds are down to 2364gp.

I'd suggest Tali, Talisin and Mong for capes to begin with. Gashur's already very well off for loot and crafting allocation. Spreadsheet

----------


## u-b

> I'd suggest Tali, Talisin and Mong for capes to begin with. Gashur's already very well off for loot and crafting allocation.


That should be good enough provided you do not expect any Confusion. Less so if you do. I'm fine either way.

----------


## farothel

As said before, tomorrow will start my internet free period until around the 20th of September.  Please bot my character as needed.

----------


## DrK

For refernce your knights have the following army statistics

*KNIGHTS OF KENABRES ACR 3* 
LG Medium army of human knights
*hp* 16
*DV* 18; *OM* +8 ranged
*Tactics* expert flankers, standard, withdraw
*Resources* improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbows)
*Special* aura of courage, channel positive energy, divine health, lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting
*Speed* 3; *Morale* +1; *Consumption* 5

----------


## u-b

> Talisisn and Mong and Leonius are able to find the smithy. The forge still warm and set-up for a few hours although with the late camp they cannot make too much progress as night draws in.


Spending one dose of Dreamer's Star to give 2 extra hours of activity to up to 6 people, including Gashur and the crafters. With camp duties off them, the crafters should be able to make 4 hours worth of progress.




> The 12 hours up the river valley is tough


Rolling some forced march saves vs DCs 10, 12, 14, 16.

Gashur: (1d20+7)[*17*] for (1d6)[*3*], (1d20+7)[*13*] for (1d6)[*1*], (1d20+7)[*20*] for (1d6)[*5*], (1d20+7)[*23*] for (1d6)[*1*] (nonlethal)
Light warhorses: (4d6)[*14*] (4d6)[*13*] (4d6)[*11*] (4d6)[*11*] (4d6)[*11*] (fort auto-failed, lethal)

So, Gashur is perfectly fine and the horses are barely holding together, having taken up to 14 lethal damage out of their 15 hit points and being fatigued. I suggest we cram as many as possible as close as possible, then channel some energy. Any horse healed to full will be no longer fatigued.

----------


## TankLaser007

> For refernce your knights have the following army statistics
> 
> *KNIGHTS OF KENABRES ACR 3* 
> LG Medium army of human knights
> *hp* 16
> *DV* 18; *OM* +8 ranged
> *Tactics* expert flankers, standard, withdraw
> *Resources* improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbows)
> *Special* aura of courage, channel positive energy, divine health, lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting
> *Speed* 3; *Morale* +1; *Consumption* 5


Haven't reviewed mass combat system/stats, I'm assuming one of the more charismatic and martial inclined N/PCs will handle these details.




> Spending one dose of Dreamer's Star to give 2 extra hours of activity to up to 6 people, including Gashur and the crafters. With camp duties off them, the crafters should be able to make 4 hours worth of progress.
> 
> 
> Rolling some forced march saves vs DCs 10, 12, 14, 16.
> 
> Gashur: [roll0] for [roll1], [roll2] for [roll3], [roll4] for [roll5], [roll6] for [roll7] (nonlethal)
> Light warhorses: [roll8] [roll9] [roll10] [roll11] [roll12] (fort auto-failed, lethal)
> 
> So, Gashur is perfectly fine and the horses are barely holding together, having taken up to 14 lethal damage out of their 15 hit points and being fatigued. I suggest we cram as many as possible as close as possible, then channel some energy. Any horse healed to full will be no longer fatigued.


Do I need to make any rolls for my mount or any checks for anything? My crafting Spellcraft DC 25 or lower are auto successes if there's something that requires rolls let me know re: crafting/mounts etc.

----------


## u-b

> Do I need to make any rolls for my mount or any checks for anything?


I've rolled for party horses, not sure if the riders must roll for themselves.

----------


## DrK

So with a couple of votes for waiting to attack with the dawn  is that the general concensus?

If so I can fastforward to a quiet night of no fires and no lights and the morning dawn attack

----------


## TankLaser007

Think that's the consensus thus far with shades of,

heal the mountspossibly scout or do some type of night prep, traps, saplings etc.make a "plan" so the non-spontaneous casters can prep as per their role/plan.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali can do a _little_ more than her normal spells known by using mythic power. There's nothing especially potent at 2nd level. Maybe Stone Call (80ft diameter difficult terrain), or Pyrotechnics (plus a few fire arrows to trigger).

She'd probably do better assassinating a single high value target, like the enemy commander.

In terms of tactics, it sounds like we have ranged weapons and mounts. We should be able to avoid melee whilst pouring on superior firepower?

----------


## u-b

I like some Stone Call against a tight formation and some cavalry against a loose one. Not quite sure which side will have superior firepower. Those guys tend to be adepts or some such and they have good enough stuff to cause trouble even without PC classes of which I am sure there will be a few. We will fight in a settlement, not in the open, so I guest we just start it and see how it turns out. Gashur might go sneaking against some high-value target if you hit him with stuff from the start, but that would be more than one 2nd-level spell.

----------


## Spore

> Those guys tend to be adepts or some such and they have good enough stuff to cause trouble even without PC classes of which I am sure there will be a few.ll.


If the DM wants to (or the source book specifically aims for it) a bunch of coordinated NPCs can become a truly monstrous thing. And I am currently just thinking Amplified Rage for half a dozen Orc Barbarians.

And we are mythic heroes now. I am sure the enemy will not dabble with NPC classes, but rather employ inquisitors and clerics.

----------


## TankLaser007

Spell wise Tali and I are only casting at 2nd level I think most of the "mass" versions of spells start at 3rd. HOwever I can take a look at some of the spell I may be able to cast with my arcana. Transmutation and Conjuration I get boosts to, so maybe some battlefield control type spells. Also we may take a stab at scouting the enemy ourselves to get a better look at the lay of the land and enemies might help in planning who the high value targets are.

----------


## u-b

> Also we may take a stab at scouting the enemy ourselves to get a better look at the lay of the land and enemies might help in planning who the high value targets are.


Well, we can observe campfires and stuff, but as "going in" scouting is considered, I'd rather do that when people are ready to charge.

----------


## u-b

Reading up some Mass Combat, I'd like to clarify a thing. Namely, which of the following is correct?




> For refernce your knights have the following army statistics
> 
> *KNIGHTS OF KENABRES ACR 3* 
> LG Medium army of human knights
> *hp* 16
> *DV* 18; *OM* +8 ranged
> *Tactics* expert flankers, standard, withdraw
> *Resources* improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbows)
> *Special* aura of courage, channel positive energy, divine health, lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting
> *Speed* 3; *Morale* +1; *Consumption* 5





> As dawn broke so did the camp and soon enough the baggage train is ushered to the rear with a strong reserve guard and the remaining 260 off lancers us assembled into a long line that will sweep down over the broken plain and into the enemy rabbble.





> Table: Army Sizes
> Army Size	Number of Units	ACR
> Fine	1	CR of individual creature 8
> Diminutive	10	CR of individual creature 6
> Tiny	25	CR of individual creature 4
> Small	50	CR of individual creature 2
> Medium	100	CR of individual creature
> Large	200	CR of individual creature +2
> Huge	500	CR of individual creature +4
> ...

----------


## DrK

I've been playing with the numbers to make it seem like more of a large force. Please use the stats for the medium and ignore the actual numbers.

*@ ALL: are you guys ready for the rumble?*

----------


## TankLaser007

Grease and Obscuring Mists/Web? What's the recommend prep for this rumble guys?

I'll do Abundant Ammo for the infinite arrows, otherwise the rest is pretty much on demand?

----------


## farothel

I'm back in the land of internet, although still on holiday (so replies might be slow).  where are we at the moment?  I think we're about to do a mass battle if I'm not mistaken.

Maybe we can form a squad that goes around the enemies and makes sure none can escape and warn the others we're coming?

----------


## u-b

> Grease and Obscuring Mists/Web? What's the recommend prep for this rumble guys?


Grease, Web and Glitterdust are universal enough to always have them. Well, Web assumes we will be in a camp or a settlement, not in an open field, but that's likely the case.

Gashur might _eventually_ like any or all of the following (not from the start so we don't waste the duration):
1. Bull's Strength.
2. Heroism.
3. Enlarge Person + Cat's Grace.

...in rougly that order of preference. That said, four slots is a lot, so maybe we should have just Bull's Strength on everyone and leave the rest of the slots directly offensive.

----------


## farothel

I can take one bless spell.  It will only last 2 minutes, but 50ft radius is quite a lot of people who can profit from it, bolstering the lancers during their initial attack.

----------


## TankLaser007

How's this look to everyone?

*Level 1:*
Abundant Ammo [7 minutes / 70 rounds]Abundant Ammo [7 minutes / 70 rounds]Grease [7 minutes / 70 rounds]Grease [7 minutes / 70 rounds]Obscuring Mist [7 minutes / 70 rounds]Obscuring Mist [7 minutes / 70 rounds]

*Level 2:*
Web  [70 minutes / 700 rounds]Web  [70 minutes / 700 rounds]Bull's Strength

----------


## Spore

OOC talk right now. I am entirely unclear what kind of mechanical things the DM wants from us right now?

----------


## TankLaser007

> OOC talk right now. I am entirely unclear what kind of mechanical things the DM wants from us right now?


Likewise, I've not gone over PF mass battle rules, only some home brew, so I'm just planning on letting those "in charge" of the battle point us in the right direction until battle is joined and maybe we peel off to deal with specific threats/targets/trouble

----------


## Spore

I guess the idea is that we vaguely describe how the army should assault the camp, and thus have a slightly different upcoming battle. Clever decisions would help the army and party, and we can somewhat change the pressure we as the heroic group face.

So my idea is taking the generals because while we are effective, we are kind of single target at the moment (with Tali as a notable exception, but everything will change once the Fireball nation attacks).

----------


## DrK

> OOC talk right now. I am entirely unclear what kind of mechanical things the DM wants from us right now?





> Likewise, I've not gone over PF mass battle rules, only some home brew, so I'm just planning on letting those "in charge" of the battle point us in the right direction until battle is joined and maybe we peel off to deal with specific threats/targets/trouble





> I guess the idea is that we vaguely describe how the army should assault the camp, and thus have a slightly different upcoming battle. Clever decisions would help the army and party, and we can somewhat change the pressure we as the heroic group face.
> 
> So my idea is taking the generals because while we are effective, we are kind of single target at the moment (with Tali as a notable exception, but everything will change once the Fireball nation attacks).



For all of these things a general battle plan, then it cna go to the mass battle rules (as a test really) and obviously there is always some sort of direct threat for the "zoom in" combat swirling around the PCs

----------


## farothel

As I said, send a squad to cover the back door (to prevent anybody escaping) and then charge in (maybe keep another squad in reserve, just in case).  I can use my mythic power to move quite quickly and if I take bless as a spell, you can get a lot of people in the radius.

----------


## TankLaser007

Is there a map/visual aid of the rough lay of the land? How tall is the mill and how intact does it look? Any visible choke points? Or passages? Looking to cut off/limit manoeuvrability of enemies disallow good charge/flanking vectors...

----------


## u-b

> _So choose you tactics for mass combat 
> Cavalry tactics may be a good one
> THen rolls for your Offense and Defense._





> *KNIGHTS OF KENABRES ACR 3* 
> LG Medium army of human knights
> *hp* 16
> *DV* 18; *OM* +8 ranged
> *Tactics* expert flankers, standard, withdraw
> *Resources* improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbows)
> *Special* aura of courage, channel positive energy, divine health, lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting
> *Speed* 3; *Morale* +1; *Consumption* 5


Some cavalry-related tactics seems appropriate, but the army is not listed to have one. Gashur is not in the lead (or maybe to some extent with example when the real action starts), but I'll try to propose my best understanding of what we should do.

Tactics phase:
1. Choosing the Reckless strategy for the first round of combat: OM +4, DMG +6, DV -4.
2. Using Spellcasting special ability: OM +1(?), DV +1(?).
3. Using Smite Evil special ability: OM +2(?).
4. No Battlefield Conditions?

Ranged Phase:
5. The archers shoot arrows while closing. Attack 1d20+15 damage +6.

Melee Phase:
6. The lancers chage in. Attack 1d20+15 damage +6.

If the above is correct and agreed upon, someone go ahead and roll.

----------


## farothel

Looks okay to me.  But where can I find these rules, as I don't think I've seen them before?  The only mass battle rules I've ever used are in L5R.

EDIT: I can add a bless to my 30ft radius of army.  That gives a +1 to attack and saves vs fear.

----------


## u-b

Here's the whole thing.

----------


## u-b

> Ranged Phase:
> 5. The throw javelins while closing. Attack (1d20+5)[*8*]?
> 
> Melee Phase:
> 6. Join in after the other armies engage. Attack (1d20+5)[*10*]?


 :Small Sigh: 

I think this cannot be salvaged, except if I can use Jessica's reroll(s): melee attack (1d20+5)[*17*].

----------


## farothel

> I think this cannot be salvaged, except if I can use Jessica's reroll(s): melee attack [roll0].


If you're within 30ft of Jessica, yes, you can.  It's all allies.  I thought it would make the first attack more powerful if misses can be rerolled.

----------


## Starbuck_II

I guess my singing can boost the attack rolls (Str) of armies?

Should I do like Gashur and be one man army?

----------


## u-b

> I guess my singing can boost the attack rolls (Str) of armies?


In theory, yes. In practice I'm not sure how it works. Mass combat rules give one round worth of +2 offense -1 defense to normal barbarian rage, but a rage induced in someone not used to it is worse than that. We could asign it +1 offense -1 defense, but we are already reckless to get the damage bonus that comes with it, so skewing it even more towards the offense might be not very useful. I mean we don't want more offense than needed to destroy enemy army and dumping defense will just increase how much damage we take in the process.




> Should I do like Gashur and be one man army?


Not necessarily. I mean, you are not a CN guy of Gorum with a relaxed view on staying in formation and discipline in general, but if you roll well, that absolutely will count. Just make sure you are not targeted by any other army, because 1 hit point is not a lot.

----------


## TankLaser007

I don't have to roll anything going in w/ the calvary? I just add modifiers to the unit/army based on my skill set? I've not had a chance to go over the mass combat rules and likely wont' before the weekend as I have a rather full schedule this week.

----------


## farothel

Who's turn is it?  I'm not fully familiar with the mass battle rules (reading those while jet lagged was probably not the best idea and since I've not really had the time to go through them in detail).

----------


## DrK

Probably me
Ive been having a rough week so well behind in all things game related

----------


## DrK

Re roll for the smite charg (1d20+12)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

> Knights:
> - ranged attack (1d20+8)[*10*] - DV 12 EDIt: 16 on the re-roll. then add +1 for the bless for 17
> SMITE EVIL (1d20+12)[*14*] - DV 12


So, how much damage have we caused? I see strategies as written are somewhat controversial, so, is it...
((17 - 12) + 6) + ((14 - 12) + 6) = 19

Or is it...
(17 - 12) + (14 - 12) = 7

And can Gashur give his best estimate of the percentage of this w.r.t. the total (Profession (Soldier) (1d20+5)[*13*])?

----------


## Spore

I am just massively confused at this point.

----------


## farothel

I think we best leave the bit battle to the army and we go after the enemy commanders with our group.

----------


## RCgothic

Definitely up for roasting some commanders!

In future battles Tali will be able to effect more of a strategic impact, but lvl2 is still too low level to affect the course of battles.

----------


## u-b

I'll wait for DM's say about the numbers. It's not like enemy leadership is going anywhere.

----------


## farothel

> Definitely up for roasting some commanders!
> 
> In future battles Tali will be able to effect more of a strategic impact, but lvl2 is still too low level to affect the course of battles.


We're lvl 5, no?




> I'll wait for DM's say about the numbers. It's not like enemy leadership is going anywhere.


They might have a teleportation circle in that thing, so yes, I would like to go after them immediately.  In that tower is most likely also the maps, communication and the like and the less time they have to destroy that, the better.

----------


## u-b

> We're lvl 5, no?


Sorcerers for you.

----------


## Spore

> Definitely up for roasting some commanders!
> 
> In future battles Tali will be able to effect more of a strategic impact, but lvl2 is still too low level to affect the course of battles.


Same with my spell list. Anything short of 3rd level spells feels incredibly lackluster, even if Bless is a boon to any soldier.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Probably me
> Ive been having a rough week so well behind in all things game related


I'm with you mate, just getting caught up now. Been a week. Had issues with my ISP too, a bit knackered but going to catch up now, hopefully. APologies to all for my absence.

*Edit:* how many rounds passed in the initial clashes, for spell durations. Do we have a sound count of the number and general "look" / type of enemies we saw go into the tower? They, warriors, clerics, magic users, Tieflings, humans, other? More or less than a dozen?

----------


## Spore

Can we just lay the army battles to the side? They slow us down, and I am unsure if anyone is really keen on it other than it being a backdrop to our fight.

----------


## DrK

> I'm with you mate, just getting caught up now. Been a week. Had issues with my ISP too, a bit knackered but going to catch up now, hopefully. APologies to all for my absence.
> 
> *Edit:* how many rounds passed in the initial clashes, for spell durations. Do we have a sound count of the number and general "look" / type of enemies we saw go into the tower? They, warriors, clerics, magic users, Tieflings, humans, other? More or less than a dozen?


The enemy look to be a mix of humans, tieflings and other races. Mainly "mortal" cultists of Deskari or other demon lords 




> Can we just lay the army battles to the side? They slow us down, and I am unsure if anyone is really keen on it other than it being a backdrop to our fight.


Yes that is fine with me. I'm happy to ignore a new sub system.

----------


## u-b

I think the door is dealt with. Can we have a description of, and a glitterdust on, whatever is there inside?

----------


## RCgothic

There's nothing Tali can do until the doors open. She doesn't have any spells that are helpful in breaching the tower.

----------


## TankLaser007

> There's nothing Tali can do until the doors open. She doesn't have any spells that are helpful in breaching the tower.


Likewise, although we could fly/levitate some of us up between Leonius' scale and spells/SLAs Depending on what the roof is comprised of we might be able to burn them out or breach from above.

Before entry though I can hit Gashur or someone else with a Bull's Strength. 

@DrK has my Abundant Ammo duration expired? (7minutes/70 rounds) and how much of my Flight was expended? Have 5 minutes p/day that are expended in 1 minute increments?

----------


## u-b

> Before entry though I can hit Gashur or someone else with a Bull's Strength.


I had assumed I still had that from Leonius, so you can hit Mong or Jess instead.




> There's nothing Tali can do until the doors open. She doesn't have any spells that are helpful in breaching the tower.


How large a hole do you need before you can target the inside? By now, there should be _some_ opening (I mean, no wooden door should have 44+ hit points).

----------


## RCgothic

Magic missile hits unerringly as long as I can see the target. Everything else would attract miss chances depending on the degree of concealment/cover.

----------


## TankLaser007

A nice thing to remember too is that Webs are flammable (All creatures within flaming webs take 2d4 points of fire damage from the flames.) so webbing enemies then hitting them some fire is a nice one two punch, especially if they're grappled as it reduces their reflex save.

----------


## DrK

> I'm with you mate, just getting caught up now. Been a week. Had issues with my ISP too, a bit knackered but going to catch up now, hopefully. APologies to all for my absence.
> 
> *Edit:* how many rounds passed in the initial clashes, for spell durations. Do we have a sound count of the number and general "look" / type of enemies we saw go into the tower? They, warriors, clerics, magic users, Tieflings, humans, other? More or less than a dozen?





> Likewise, although we could fly/levitate some of us up between Leonius' scale and spells/SLAs Depending on what the roof is comprised of we might be able to burn them out or breach from above.
> 
> Before entry though I can hit Gashur or someone else with a Bull's Strength. 
> 
> @DrK has my Abundant Ammo duration expired? (7minutes/70 rounds) and how much of my Flight was expended? Have 5 minutes p/day that are expended in 1 minute increments?


Abundant ammo is still running, its only been ~5 minutes. And yes, you can have buffed the angry troglydyte 




> I had assumed I still had that from Leonius, so you can hit Mong or Jess instead.
> 
> 
> How large a hole do you need before you can target the inside? By now, there should be _some_ opening (I mean, no wooden door should have 44+ hit points).


There is no door now

----------


## u-b

> Gashur is in the now open door of the tower, the rest of the PCs are 60-70ft back from that as Gashur was very fast


Everyone still mounted can move at speed of 35 feet per move action / 70 feet per double-move action _and_ still take their own actions at the same time. That comes with the rest of complications of being mounted, so just saying.

----------


## RCgothic

Do you guys still want glitterdust or shall I start with the burning arcs?

----------


## TankLaser007

Light em up, I say.

----------


## Spore

The best status one can inflict on the enemy is death.

----------


## u-b

> Do you guys still want glitterdust or shall I start with the burning arcs?


I'm fine either way. If burning arc, the priority targets should be one of the bosses and either the leftmost or the rightmost mook. Just make sure you all target whomever until they are down, then Gashur will go in and handle the bossie remaining.

----------


## farothel

> Everyone still mounted can move at speed of 35 feet per move action / 70 feet per double-move action _and_ still take their own actions at the same time. That comes with the rest of complications of being mounted, so just saying.


actually a horse can move 50ft, so that's 100ft for a double move (at least according to Archive of Nethys).

----------


## u-b

These are _light_ horses, so they all are encumbered.

----------


## RCgothic

Actually burning arc has a range limitation, so glitterdust is probably the best first spell.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Darn, I should have cast Expendious Retreat before, so I'll just have to double move this turn.

----------


## DrK

Had Mong and Jessica act so still waiting for Tali, Gashur, Talisin and Leonius

----------


## u-b

Gashur will act last.

----------


## TankLaser007

Just finished a rather busy week, catching up on posts now.

*Edit:*




> *Surge (Su)* - You can call upon your mythic power to overcome difficult challenges. You can expend one use of mythic power to increase any d20 roll you just made by rolling 1d6 and adding it to the result. Using this ability is an immediate action taken *after the result of the original roll is revealed*. This can change the outcome of the roll. The bonus die gained by using this ability increases to 1d8 at 4th tier, 1d10 at 7th tier, and 1d12 at 10th tier.


Does this mean, "result" as in success or failure or just the sum of the roll itself? And what I mean is, I roll to hit or roll a save, I know what the roll is 14 with a +2 for 16, but I don't know if that beat the AC or made the save? When I know the roll _results_ in a failure may I then spend the immediate action to Surge?

Asking "for a friend"... ^^;;

----------


## Starbuck_II

Oh, starting Nov the 1st I'll be on vacation for a week (not much chance to get online during it).

So, if I can't get on, just NPC me if you can't wait.

----------


## DrK

some glitterdust (6d20)[*15*][*9*][*16*][*20*][*18*][*5*](83)

----------


## u-b

Will: (1d20+2)[*8*]
Spellcraft: (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Fauchard (confirming): (1d20+11)[*13*] for (1d10+25)[*29*](?) slashing cold iron (+5/+0 BAB, +5/+7 STR, +0/+18(?) power attack, +1/+0 masterwork, +1/+0 mythic tier)

Mythic power attack says that "the bonus damage from this feat is doubled on a critical hit, before its multiplied by the weapons critical multiplier", whatever is that exact "bonus damage". Do I doulbe the whole "instead" PA damage or a portion of it?

_Oh, never mind, but the question will arise again..._

----------


## TankLaser007

Did my readied action not trigger? Or did I miss, or am I off a round?

----------


## DrK

> Did my readied action not trigger? Or did I miss, or am I off a round?


Unless you are as speedy as Gashur you'd have had to double move with the others to reach the door




> Fauchard (confirming): [roll0] for [roll1](?) slashing cold iron (+5/+0 BAB, +5/+7 STR, +0/+18(?) power attack, +1/+0 masterwork, +1/+0 mythic tier)
> 
> Mythic power attack says that "the bonus damage from this feat is doubled on a critical hit, before its multiplied by the weapons critical multiplier", whatever is that exact "bonus damage". Do I doulbe the whole "instead" PA damage or a portion of it?
> 
> _Oh, never mind, but the question will arise again..._


I think its just the power attack damage; so it would turn the +6 into +12 before the multiplication

----------


## TankLaser007

Ah OK. I had thought Tali and I reached the tower first and were waiting for everyone else. So if her spell was a standard this round, my readied standard would trigger when the bosses started casting. I just knew Tali and I were together (or thought as such)

----------


## u-b

> I think its just the power attack damage; so it would turn the +6 into +12 before the multiplication


If we take full power attack damage, it is now +9 for Gashur using the fauchard, calculated as follows:
1. Base +4...
2. Replaced with +6 because "When you use Power Attack, you gain a +3 bonus on melee damage rolls instead of +2. When your base attack bonus reaches +4 and every 4 points thereafter, the amount of bonus damage increases by +3 instead of +2." as per Mythic Power Attack.
3. Multiplied by 150% for using a two-handed weapon for a total of +9.

----------


## DrK

Im impressed with the rapid burn of Mythic points! 
But good use of the fleet charge even if its a point per use

----------


## TankLaser007

> Ah OK. I had thought Tali and I reached the tower first and were waiting for everyone else. So if her spell was a standard this round, my readied standard would trigger when the bosses started casting. I just knew Tali and I were together (or thought as such)


If we wrapped back to a new round, just copy paste my previous actions into this one.

----------


## Spore

Spellcraft vs Spell 1 and 2. (2d20)[*12*][*17*](29) +5 each

*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

So if I don't know it's a curse, I wouldn't case Remove Curse from Inspired Spell. That's a damn shame because the spell would make so much sense

----------


## DrK

Gashur crit threat
(1d20+11)[*13*] for (2d10+32)[*43*] extra

Burning arc ref save (1d20)[*20*]
Archon auras (6d20)[*7*][*19*][*6*][*17*][*18*][*14*](81)

----------


## DrK

Hey all.
Sorry for the slow restart, i fell ill after getting back from my trip. But catching up on everything this weekend

----------


## u-b

> Was that the 3rd or 4th fleet charge? Just for tracking expenditure of mythic powers?


I think it was like this concerning mythic points:
1st: To the door.
2nd: In.
3rd: Out.
4th: Mythic PA in one of those rounds.
5th: Left spare for now.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Hey all.
> Sorry for the slow restart, i fell ill after getting back from my trip. But catching up on everything this weekend


I just got back to work after a bout of corona. So thankfully our convalescence was well synced. Hope you're feeling better.

----------


## farothel

reflex save for Jessica: (1d20+8)[*26*] DC 16

I think that's half damage.

----------


## DrK

Jessica has killed the sorceress now as well with that attack!

----------


## u-b

> Jessica has killed the sorceress now as well with that attack!


Well, have another attack for you to declare the result of.

----------


## TankLaser007

Do you want to go right into the cave assault now? Leonius can Remove Curse if we give him enough time to prep, I can still Bull's Strength you if you want...

----------


## u-b

> Do you want to go right into the cave assault now? Leonius can Remove Curse if we give him enough time to prep, I can still Bull's Strength you if you want...


Not sure about the "cave" part, more like "up the ridge" some 200 feet, along the "stone stairs" if Gashur is unable to find a less obvious way he can safely climb with his long polearm. Will complain to Leonius some time before dawn, but right now some Bull's Strength should go most of the way.

----------


## farothel

if it's a chapel, there should be some way to it that doesn't require bull's strength, even if the way can be a bit worn of course.

----------


## u-b

> if it's a chapel, there should be some way to it that doesn't require bull's strength, even if the way can be a bit worn of course.


Well, absolutely, I'm sure the steps do not _require_ bull's strength. The problems with them are that...
1. They are well-known (and, presumably, well-observed) way to get from here to there.
2. The people in there already know that some people from here come in there, presumably that same way.

But that is a somewhat secondary matter as if and when we initiate an armed confrontation with the people in there, bull's strength is going to help.

----------


## Spore

> Do you want to go right into the cave assault now? Leonius can Remove Curse if we give him enough time to prep, I can still Bull's Strength you if you want...


Leonius can instantly dispel the curse (since my hierophant power allows me to cast any spell of any level I can cast for one mythic point), I did not do it until now because I failed at identifying it, and no one told me yet.

----------


## u-b

> Leonius can instantly dispel the curse (since my hierophant power allows me to cast any spell of any level I can cast for one mythic point), I did not do it until now because I failed at identifying it, and no one told me yet.


Gashur would certainly not know about this part of Leonius' powers, expecting "morning as usual" standard sort of thing.




> There are few effects short of poison and supernatural monster abilities that can drain stats, and I assume Leonius knows as much. I say I can use Remove Curse after seeing the weak man stays weak.


The curse, really, is fairly easy to check. Detect Magic and Gashur shines Necromancy. Leonius should figure as much.

That said, thanks for the casting.

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know I'll be on vacation from now Saturday until the 6th of January.  I should have Wifi on location, but I'll probably be on a bit less and certainly not during the days I travel.

----------


## DrK

I'll update at the weekend. Apologies, we had an FDA audit so my wee was blown out

----------


## DrK

Thanks for bearing with me. Apologies for being slow of late. I hope things will improve in the new Year as I hit my holiday from Wed'

----------


## u-b

Know (nature): (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## DrK

> Know (nature): [roll0]


They look like stone statues with claws that are now moving. Maybe they want a cuddle?

----------


## Spore

I know it is the wrong knowledge, but what would a Religion roll reveal to me about Gargoyles as they are obviously perched upon a church: (1d20+9)[*26*]

If there is no difficult terrain, can we run instead of double move? My movement is reduced from armor, but run is still x4 speed netting 80 ft at least unless Jessica has some neat "move others" trick from Marshal.

----------


## farothel

> I know it is the wrong knowledge, but what would a Religion roll reveal to me about Gargoyles as they are obviously perched upon a church: [roll0]
> 
> If there is no difficult terrain, can we run instead of double move? My movement is reduced from armor, but run is still x4 speed netting 80 ft at least unless Jessica has some neat "move others" trick from Marshal.


I have, but only for people who start within 30ft from me, so no such luck at the moment.

----------


## DrK

> I know it is the wrong knowledge, but what would a Religion roll reveal to me about Gargoyles as they are obviously perched upon a church: [roll0]
> 
> If there is no difficult terrain, can we run instead of double move? My movement is reduced from armor, but run is still x4 speed netting 80 ft at least unless Jessica has some neat "move others" trick from Marshal.


Yes you can run

Apologies for the delay. Xmas holidays and a chaotic first week back at school delayed me

----------


## u-b

Fortitude: (1d20+7)[*20*] (1d20+7)[*11*] _Oh, scrath that, none of them hits._

----------


## farothel

Are there any on the ground now, or have they flown off again?

----------


## DrK

> Are there any on the ground now, or have they flown off again?


They are currently just above you. So flying at 5ft altitude. They don't have flyby attack

----------


## Starbuck_II

Oh, good, I'm better with my sword than my bow.

Time to strike back!

Without Uncanny Dodge I would have hit, sometimes I underestimate that ability.

Also, if I forgot to thank for Aid spell, thanks, depending on their AC, it might have made difference.

----------

